# Guardian owners thread



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

For the sake of conversation, I'll start the 1st tip by saying "the cables are supposed to cross *above* the rod". This topic has been brought up what appears to be numerous times, and I'm sure someone else may argue the static state of the cables cross below the rod... Although that arguement is absolutely valid, I've contacted Bowtech myself and recieved the same reply that many of you also have... "The Guardians cross *above* the rod". I look at it this way... shouldn't the bow manufacturer know how they engineered the bow? :wink:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

My first question...
Where have you found the optimal nock point to be on your bow?
Level? 1/8" high? :darkbeer:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> My first question...
> Where have you found the optimal nock point to be on your bow?
> Level? 1/8" high? :darkbeer:


Mines an 1/8" high and shoots well.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Saunder's Hyperglide cable slide works well and gives a little more cable clearance.
Slowhandstl


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

slowhandstl said:


> Saunder's Hyperglide cable slide works well and gives a little more cable clearance.
> Slowhandstl


X2... That's the first thing I changed out when I got the bow :wink:


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

NC stringpuller said:


> For the sake of conversation, I'll start the 1st tip by saying "the cables are supposed to cross *above* the rod". This topic has been brought up what appears to be numerous times, and I'm sure someone else may argue the static state of the cables cross below the rod... Although that arguement is absolutely valid, I've contacted Bowtech myself and recieved the same reply that many of you also have... "The Guardians cross *above* the rod". I look at it this way... shouldn't the bow manufacturer know how they engineered the bow? :wink:












Tell them to fix their picture.:wink:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

HammyAbeer said:


> Tell them to fix their picture.:wink:


This picture is a catalog prototype picture, if you notice the cams are backwards thus putting the cable crossing on the bottom, but if you turn the cams the way they come from the factory thus flipping the whole cable and cam system it puts the cables crossing above the slide the way it is supposed to be!:wink:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

No offence here guys so please don't take it that way but lets get back to the purpose of the thread. We all can find numerous threads on the above/below cable guard issue with a little searching.

I have noticed after installing a Vibracheck string stop i was able to remove my silencers and pick up a few FPS and not gain any noise.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

*hoyt proset cable glide*

If you want to keep the same offset on your cables as the factory slide but want one that'll last and is easy on the cables, put a hoyt proset cable glide on it. I have them on both my bows and they show no signs of wear and are easy on the cables. Here's a link.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro...cts_id=2399&osCsid=msbknmq2m6kvcu0ckj2kalete2


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> No offence here guys so please don't take it that way but lets get back to the purpose of the thread. We all can find numerous threads on the above/below cable guard issue with a little searching.QUOTE]
> 
> x2, and thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

No problem! Hate to see potentially usefull threads lost like that.:zip:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*J-hooks...*

Here's a little on j-hook adjustments...

I've yet to verify with Bowtech but read over and over on here you want j-hook to limb spacing of a quarter 1.68mm, or a nickel 1.88mm... I've also read over and over that it's impossible to achieve 80% letoff (normally in the low 70's)... (used a digital micrometer for measurements   )

My j-hook spacing is right at a business card .34mm and I've currently got 77.10 % letoff with 62.0 max draw, and 14.2 holding... I'm sure I don't have a magic bow, but just wanted to let you know it is possible to get atleast close to 80%. (I did have 78.84% at one time, but did a little twisting for fine tuning)

Does anyone know what Bowtech has to say on the subject? :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

BOWCHIEF said:


> If you want to keep the same offset on your cables as the factory slide but want one that'll last and is easy on the cables, put a hoyt proset cable glide on it. I have them on both my bows and they show no signs of wear and are easy on the cables. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro...cts_id=2399&osCsid=msbknmq2m6kvcu0ckj2kalete2


Appreciate the info :darkbeer:
...did alot of reading on here about Guardians prior to getting mine in my sweaty lil' hands  and saw the issue about fletching / cable contact... just happened to have a saunders in the bow-box, and put it on without the 1st shot with the original slide. It appears Bowtech also has a fix to the issue with a new slide... supposedly they'd send you one if asked, but I asked about a month ago and have yet to hear back from them :zip:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's another thing I noticed about the bow...

I'm getting a calous on the top of my bow hand thumb 2nd nuckle from rubbing the bottom of the shelf... anyone else? (I don't feel it now... but it did get a lil' tender the 1st day of marathon shooting!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

NC stringpuller said:


> Here's a little on j-hook adjustments...
> 
> I've yet to verify with Bowtech but read over and over on here you want j-hook to limb spacing of a quarter 1.68mm, or a nickel 1.88mm... I've also read over and over that it's impossible to achieve 80% letoff (normally in the low 70's)... (used a digital micrometer for measurements   )
> 
> ...


i talked to BT and yes they said nickel or quarter wide spacing is were you should have it...is mine there no...am i getting 77% let-off..no...more 72ish%


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*specs...*

a quick reference for those inquiring minds...

*'08 Guardian*
ATA = 33 3/4"
BH = 7 1/8"
string = 56 11/16"
cables = 38 1/8"
weight = 4.2 lbs


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

My '07..love it!:darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta' love them lefties! :wink:


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Does it count if I am a piece of a Guardian owner? Had a bad dealing in the classifieds and picked up an 08 Guardian testarossa. Ended up having a set of cracked lower limbs.  The guy I got it from isnt holding up his end of the deal so far and I have been going on with this since the begining of July. I ended up buying a set of limbs from the classifieds and now I just need strings and cables. It looks like I am going to have an 08 Guardian Testarossa AT edition by time I get it together seeing that I could only find camo limbs for it. Who knows I might have a back up bow together by time my hunting season ends.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

rickd300mag said:


> View attachment 635086
> 
> 
> My '07..love it!:darkbeer:


Nice!:tongue:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Cariss said:


> Does it count if I am a piece of a Guardian owner?


Yes sir it does! (sorry about the crappy deal though)
On the strings... give Wes a holler at www.prostring.com (he's the owner)
He's a great fella to deal with and gets them out with a quickness!
If you do go with him, tell 'em I sent ya... on second thought, maybe you better not... lol


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Z-Rider said:


> Nice!:tongue:


Thanks! Shoots pretty darned good..and quiet! While we are at the picture mode, anyone else have some Guardian pics? I have a hunch there are some really nice ones out there!
I know that this may be a partial hijack as far as the meaning (techs tips and tricks) but this bow is awesome!


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

My new (to me) joy!  (only pic I have... sorry no goodies on it)


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> My new (to me) joy!



Oh ya! Love the string and cables! Good job!


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

I've changed a couple things since this picture was taken. But overall, it's still pretty much the same. Think I'm going to be keeping my Guardian for awhile. It's an awesome bow!


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Have one of the few...*

I own an '07 SMOKED CHROME GUARDIAN in fact it was supposed to be one of the last 2 made, although I don't shoot it much due to owning several other bows I'll keep it the rest of my life due to fact that it is such a beautiful bow and gets a lot of looks and compliments whenever I pull it out of the case. If I get the chance I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## B!NGO (May 2, 2008)

Tell them to fix their picture.:wink:[/QUOTE]

ha ha ha


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

I got one for you. Do you think it matters how close the speed nocks are to the cam? And how many do you have on each side of your string?


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

XzyluM said:


> I've changed a couple things since this picture was taken. But overall, it's still pretty much the same. Think I'm going to be keeping my Guardian for awhile. It's an awesome bow!


How's that Vapor Trail working out with your Guardian? I'm currently using a G5 Expert rest and may want to try the VT.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

TecHunter Elite said:


> I got one for you. Do you think it matters how close the speed nocks are to the cam? And how many do you have on each side of your string?


I'm interested in replies to this one also...:wink:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

F.Y.I...

Guardian currently leading in the quietest bow ever made poll 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=8956


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

I read this question on another thread, and thought it worth of asking the same here...

Is there any negative effect to having the limb bolts bottomed all the way out?

I know on some bows it's suggested to have it backed out 1/4 turn or so, just wondering if it's the same on the center pivots? Mine are tight, and so far so good...


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I run mine bottomed out on my Guardian. No issues so far!


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

NC stringpuller said:


> I read this question on another thread, and thought it worth of asking the same here...
> 
> Is there any negative effect to having the limb bolts bottomed all the way out?
> 
> I know on some bows it's suggested to have it backed out 1/4 turn or so, just wondering if it's the same on the center pivots? Mine are tight, and so far so good...


ADD IN: just wanted to mention I've got a verrrrrry thin layer of anti-sieze between the riser tip and the round limb bolt thingamajig


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

I run my bolts all the way down. No probs!


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> I'm interested in replies to this one also...:wink:


Automan has a setup on his 82nd that I thought were 3 speed nocks on each side about 4 1/2 inches from cams. The thread is free extra speed for an 82nd Airborne. I don't know how to post thread links yet.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I just bough another Guardian on here used, it is an 08'. I had 2 07's shen they first came out and loved them, I also had an 07' commander and loved it, that is why I got the itch to buy another Guardian just to keep back, it was MO Brush camo but I just dropped it off to have it custom dipped in a target color:tongue:. it is gonna look pretty sweet, I will post pics when I get it back!:tongue:


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

I "had" an 07 70lb and an 07 60lb. Both great I was just down to one bow and wanted something different. I will have another soon! I shot both with the limb bolts bottomed out.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

trlcavscout said:


> I "had" an 07 70lb and an 07 60lb. Both great I was just down to one bow and wanted something different. I will have another soon! I shot both with the limb bolts bottomed out.


I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)

Automan


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

automan26 said:


> I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)
> 
> Automan


Right on!


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

automan26 said:


> I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)
> 
> Automan


By the way thanx again for tip on nocks!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

automan26 said:


> I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)
> 
> Automan


I am a Mathews guy and have shot a Guardian, trust me they were just trying be nice. As far as the look on their face it was probably from where they were squinting waiting for the limbs to blow, the expression of amazement part was actually more of a sign of relieve because it didn't this time.:flame: LOL


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> I am a Mathews guy and have shot a Guardian, trust me they were just trying be nice. As far as the look on their face it was probably from where they were squinting waiting for the limbs to blow, the expression of amazement part was actually more of a sign of relieve because it didn't this time.:flame: LOL


:icon_1_lol:

You had that look on your face when you shot my Guardian on Sunday and that is not what you told me the look was for!!!

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

When you're turning your limb bolts out to relax your bow, do 5 turns at a time alternating side to side. It takes 23 turns to go from fully seated to having the end of the bolt visible in the witness hole. 

When turning in the limb bolts, I do the three on each side and then start with the five turns each side. This minimizes stress on the limb bolts to riser.

NEVER take the limb bolts out when there is tension on the string or you will pull the threads which is a bad thing.

If you feel the bolts start to drag more than normal, apply small amount of lube to the bolt threads. You also need to periodically apply a small amout of lube under the bolt head. Is is easily done by removing all string tension (untrack bow string) and pushing the limb end thingy towards the riser revealing the head of the bolt.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Green River said:


> I am a Mathews guy and have shot a Guardian, trust me they were just trying be nice. As far as the look on their face it was probably from where they were squinting waiting for the limbs to blow, the expression of amazement part was actually more of a sign of relieve because it didn't this time.:flame: LOL


I really don't think you were invited to this thread. Automan speaks the truth. Everytime I see a bowtech thread the likes of you decides to chime in. I own bows of different manufacturers (including Mathews) and guess what? Both APA and Bowtech are the best product out there. I haven't said anything before but I'm tired of your pompous BS.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

rickd300mag said:


> I really don't think you were invited to this thread. Automan speaks the truth. Everytime I see a bowtech thread the likes of you decides to chime in. I own bows of different manufacturers (including Mathews) and guess what? Both APA and Bowtech are the best product out there. I haven't said anything before but I'm tired of your pompous BS.



sorry..I had to vent. tired of the bashing.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

rickd300mag said:


> sorry..I had to vent. tired of the bashing.


You are not alone brother, getting really sick and tired of the same guys sticking their noses where they don't belong. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Green River said:


> I am a Mathews guy and have shot a Guardian, trust me they were just trying be nice. As far as the look on their face it was probably from where they were squinting waiting for the limbs to blow, the expression of amazement part was actually more of a sign of relieve because it didn't this time.:flame: LOL


It never friggin' fails... jealousy is a bit(h ain't it! :greenwithenvy:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Automan!

Didja' happen to try the speed nocks on your Guardian? If so... where'd you put 'em?


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

rickd300mag said:


> How's that Vapor Trail working out with your Guardian? I'm currently using a G5 Expert rest and may want to try the VT.


It works great. I wouldn't have it any other way. I talked to quite a few guys from here and they all said the Limb Driver was the way to go with the binary cam bows. You won't be sorry if you do try one.


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

XzyluM said:


> It works great. I wouldn't have it any other way. I talked to quite a few guys from here and they all said the Limb Driver was the way to go with the binary cam bows. You won't be sorry if you do try one.


I agree I have one on my guardian and love it.


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought my 07 from someone on here and really can't complain. It was my first bow. A buddy shoots a GTO and shot my bow, went out and bought a Commander. 

Great bow and really queit, everyone I shoot with are amazed by it and want to shoot a stick or two with it.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

DAG! You Blowtech guys don't have a sence of humor! You can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*a couple...*

things i've had.... if you notice ANY and i mean ANY vibration its because something is loose!!!!I've had a screw in a module so loose i thought it was going to fall out and i couldn't figure it out for the longest and THEN just the other day i was like man my bow is sounding louder than all get out and did some checking and my center pivot top was almost completely unscrewed  tightened em down and good as new!!!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

NC stringpuller said:


> Hey Automan!
> 
> Didja' happen to try the speed nocks on your Guardian? If so... where'd you put 'em?


I haven't done it to my Guardian yet, but I plan to do so soon. I'll let you know what happens when I do,

Automan


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

automan26 said:


> I haven't done it to my Guardian yet, but I plan to do so soon. I'll let you know what happens when I do,
> 
> Automan


Waiting with much anticipation! :embara:


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

rickd300mag said:


> sorry..I had to vent. tired of the bashing.


Automan started the bashing, I was just polking a little fun at my buddy wesbark because I knew he would read it. You Blowtech guys are insecure for some reezen.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> Here's another thing I noticed about the bow...
> 
> I'm getting a calous on the top of my bow hand thumb 2nd nuckle from rubbing the bottom of the shelf... anyone else? (I don't feel it now... but it did get a lil' tender the 1st day of marathon shooting!


i did too! now its fine (and calloused)


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

automan26 said:


> I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)
> 
> Automan


i got a guardian after shooting my hoyt all summer...when my matthews bud and i shoot together now notices his has a vibration/noise he cant pinpoint. maybe it was there all along


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Page 4, no way! Back up top lets keep this going.

Hope to get a few pics of my '08 this weekend and post them up. Just received my Alpine Soft-Loc 2 piece today so I want to mount it up first.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Z-Rider said:


> Page 4, no way! Back up top lets keep this going.
> 
> Hope to get a few pics of my '08 this weekend and post them up. Just received my Alpine Soft-Loc 2 piece today so I want to mount it up first.


Please do Z-Rider! Soft-Locs are pretty awesome! I'm taking some advice and probably putting a limbdriver on mine this weekend. I'm in the middle of elk season and I think I have a bull patterned. 6X6. He's pretty noisy so I'm naming him Mathews LOL:wink:


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Green River said:


> Automan started the bashing, I was just polking a little fun at my buddy wesbark because I knew he would read it. You Blowtech guys are insecure for some reezen.



No one bashed here but you. Just go away.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

as you can tell by my name i love mathews bows they rock...BUT when i shot the guardian i literally sold my switchback to get the guardian, that says it all, the switchy is an amazing bow,but i just had to have the guardian.... bare none the most QUIET ,DEAD IN THE HAND BOW EVER MADE....and if you disagree then shoot one and shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bam!


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

U guys have inspired me to pick up a Guardian from the classifieds to replace my 2000 Mighty Mite. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

MNDan said:


> U guys have inspired me to pick up a Guardian from the classifieds to replace my 2000 Mighty Mite. Can't wait to get it!


You will never regret it!!!

Automan


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> Page 4, no way! Back up top lets keep this going.
> 
> Hope to get a few pics of my '08 this weekend and post them up. Just received my Alpine Soft-Loc 2 piece today so I want to mount it up first.


Well the 2 pc. Alpine quiver will not work on my Guardian. The mounting posts are hex shaped just like the Bowtechs but the hex is to large and is turned 60 degrees off from where it should be. Does anyone know if they make an adaptor?


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

I have an Alpine on my 82nd..however, it's a one piece. I'm kind of surprised they don't sell those with all adapters imaginable.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Z-Rider said:


> Well the 2 pc. Alpine quiver will not work on my Guardian. The mounting posts are hex shaped just like the Bowtechs but the hex is to large and is turned 60 degrees off from where it should be. Does anyone know if they make an adaptor?


I just checked the Alpine website and they don't have a 2 piece quiver. ?


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought an 07 70lb bow and shot it for a year then with the 09s on the way I sold it anticipating a Captain in my future. After shooting all of the 09 offerings from Mathews, PSE, and Bowtech I bought another Guardian. The new one is a 60lb 08 model and it is awsome. Hope Bowtech makes a new improved version of this bow in the future, although the only thing I feel it needs is more speed for us short draw archers.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i love my guardian. and waiting for the speed nock post to see if i will add some to mine also. 

Bill


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

Wait! what?



Z-Rider said:


> I have noticed after installing a Vibracheck string stop i was able to remove my silencers and pick up a few FPS and not gain any noise.


Oh my I better get one of that Vibracheck string! What one is good?


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

red x said:


> Wait! what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I better get one of that Vibracheck string! What one is good?


Just make your own...like I did


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

Crom said:


> 08 Bowtech Guardian max4 camoWhisker Biscuit Easton Lightspeeds Pro Hunter Micro Sight


Nice Camo! looks very nice! And I might just did what you did.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

that max4 camo is very cool


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

*BowTech*

Ttt .... keep it going. Have an 08 and love to hear what others are doing. Awsome bow!


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

I love my '07 Guardian. I will never get rid of this bow because it is such a sweet shooter. Just wondering about you other Guardian owners; have you found that your Guardian likes a stiff or weak spined arrow?


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

BowJedi said:


> I love my '07 Guardian. I will never get rid of this bow because it is such a sweet shooter. Just wondering about you other Guardian owners; have you found that your Guardian likes a stiff or weak spined arrow?


Mine likes Easton FMJ's 400.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

red x said:


> Wait! what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I better get one of that Vibracheck string! What one is good?


You will need the long version of the Vibracheck, I only paid $30 for the one I have.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

rickd300mag said:


> I just checked the Alpine website and they don't have a 2 piece quiver. ?


I looked too! Weird because I just bought it from BowhunterSuperStore.com and it is indeed a Soft-Lpc from Alpine.


----------



## DIAVIC (Oct 28, 2005)

*Guardian cracked Limb*

I just found some cracks on the the lower left limb of my 2007 guardian. This stinks. I was going hunting on Tuesday! Has anyone ever sent a bow in for warranty? How long does it take?


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I have never sent one in but was told that a new set of limbs for my guardian would be 2-3 weeks to get. I know that is not what you wanted to hear with your scedualed hunt on Tuesday.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



Z-Rider said:


> I have never sent one in but was told that a new set of limbs for my guardian would be 2-3 weeks to get. I know that is not what you wanted to hear with your scedualed hunt on Tuesday.


I waited 5 weeks on a set..and after numerous calls finally got them..these are some sweet bows though..they definitly are whisper quiet and shock free...


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope it doesn't take that long!


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

DIAVIC said:


> I just found some cracks on the the lower left limb of my 2007 guardian. This stinks. I was going hunting on Tuesday! Has anyone ever sent a bow in for warranty? How long does it take?




I found a hairline crack on the edge of one of my top limbs just a few weeks ago. I took my my bow to my bowtech dealer get new limbs ordered. I had my bow back in 10 days.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*I know this ain't the classifieds but......*

Any of you Guardian owners want a like new only 2 week old 40-50lb with 29" and 27.5" mods and a like new Octane Hostage Pro rest with peep, loop and tuned very well, with hat, manual, birth cert, for $450.00 shipped?? PM me if interested........


----------



## DIAVIC (Oct 28, 2005)

BowJedi said:


> I found a hairline crack on the edge of one of my top limbs just a few weeks ago. I took my my bow to my bowtech dealer get new limbs ordered. I had my bow back in 10 days.



Thats longer than I was hoping.


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

DIAVIC said:


> Thats longer than I was hoping.


You could possibly get it quicker if you were willing to pay the shipping to have the limbs sent next day air.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I could live with 10 days but man if it is up to 5 weeks I will pull my hair out.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*My 2008 Guardian*


My '08 Guardian, 62 lbs.
Alpine 5 arrow Soft Loc Quiver
Tru Glo Micro Tool Less 5 pin
QAD LD Rest
Cool Hand Luke Quick Disconnect
12" B-Stinger, 14 oz.
Norway String Tamer
Fletcher Peep
Factory BowTech Strings - 1 year old and still in great shape
Gold Tip Pro Hunters 5575's

I am seriously considering getting another one. 
:archer:They are one super bad arse bow!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks great, how do you like the Alpine quiver on there?

Does it balance good.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

DIAVIC said:


> I just found some cracks on the the lower left limb of my 2007 guardian. This stinks. I was going hunting on Tuesday! Has anyone ever sent a bow in for warranty? How long does it take?


Well, I just got off the phone with my dealer and he ordered 2 sets of limbs for me, one of which is for my Guardian. He said they will ship by Friday from Bowtech and should be here end of next week. Would have shipped out Wednesday but had to have one of the sets dipped in APG for the Black Ice.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got this bow from Scottie in the classifieds, new in the box, and put some stuff that I had on it, may change some things later, man this thing shoots, I see what everyone is talking about!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Roger Sr. said:


> I just got this bow from Scottie in the classifieds, new in the box, and put some stuff that I had on it, may change some things later, man this thing shoots, I see what everyone is talking about!
> View attachment 638927


Nice rig! Scottie is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey guys I have a couple of stupid questions. I finally got my new limbs and strings today and I am going to try to get this bow together this week. I was looking things over and I am wondering if there should be rubber blocks on the bottom of the center pivot caps like there is on the bottom side where the limb sits. I also noticed that there is only a hole on the bottom of the limb and not on the top side of the limbs. I am asking about the rubber blocks because I feel that if I were to tighten everything up that the peg on the cap would crack the limb seeing that there is no hole. My final question is does it matter which end of the limbs do the numbers on the limbs go? Please bear with me since this is my first Bowtech. It has been broken since I got it and havent even been able to shoot it yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Z-Rider said:


> Looks great, how do you like the Alpine quiver on there?
> 
> Does it balance good.



I like the Alpine quiver very much. Balances just fine.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Z-Rider said:


> Nice rig! Scottie is a great guy to deal with.



You are right on! I got my '08 Ally from Scottie. Anyways, I love Guardians so are there some more pics out there? I may just but another one..if I can find one in max 4 lol


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Commander and Guardian*



X-SHOOTER said:


> I just bough another Guardian on here used, it is an 08'. I had 2 07's shen they first came out and loved them, I also had an 07' commander and loved it, that is why I got the itch to buy another Guardian just to keep back, it was MO Brush camo but I just dropped it off to have it custom dipped in a target color:tongue:. it is gonna look pretty sweet, I will post pics when I get it back!:tongue:


I'd really like to try a Commander. I drew one back, but didn't get a chance to fire it. How's it compare to the Guardian?


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Isn't the Commander a longer A2A Guardian? I know Frank Chugga here is an avid fan of them..great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Cariss said:


> Hey guys I have a couple of stupid questions. I finally got my new limbs and strings today and I am going to try to get this bow together this week. I was looking things over and I am wondering if there should be rubber blocks on the bottom of the center pivot caps like there is on the bottom side where the limb sits. I also noticed that there is only a hole on the bottom of the limb and not on the top side of the limbs. I am asking about the rubber blocks because I feel that if I were to tighten everything up that the peg on the cap would crack the limb seeing that there is no hole. My final question is does it matter which end of the limbs do the numbers on the limbs go? Please bear with me since this is my first Bowtech. It has been broken since I got it and havent even been able to shoot it yet. Thanks in advance


Yes mine has rubber blocks on the bottom of the center pivot caps, like on the bottom side, their are 4 rubber blocks per side of the bow,
and the numbers on my limbs go to the end that the limb bolt is on, and facing down, hope this helps.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> Here's a little on j-hook adjustments...
> 
> I've yet to verify with Bowtech but read over and over on here you want j-hook to limb spacing of a quarter 1.68mm, or a nickel 1.88mm... I've also read over and over that it's impossible to achieve 80% letoff (normally in the low 70's)... (used a digital micrometer for measurements   )
> 
> ...


What is the J-hook ? I know it's on the cam, but were ? and how do you adjust it?


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! Now I have to find some rubber blocks before I put it together.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Cariss said:


> Thanks for the reply! Now I have to find some rubber blocks before I put it together.


Talk to your dealer, they should be able to get them for you. What happened to the original ones on the bow?


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

In my opinion, the bows in my signiture are the best 2 bows i have ever shot. that is the reason they are in my signiture. i will hunt with the 50-60 gaurdian until the day if fails me. I can pull 100 lb. safari bows but there is no need. the 50-60 lb. gaurdian is the best hunting bow put out.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

wdriver said:


> I'd really like to try a Commander. I drew one back, but didn't get a chance to fire it. How's it compare to the Guardian?


The Commander is 37 inch axle to axle and the Guardian is 33.75 inch ATA, the Commander is a little slower than the Guardian (about 10 fps) but shoots lights out awesome. I would prefer the Guardian because it is basically the same bow just a bit faster and a bit shorter but my Commander was a sweet shooter!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Heres My Baby!*


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

This looks like a good place toask this question. I had an 07 and loved it but traded it for a Alley. I never had a problem with it. I have since picked up another 07 Guardian and this one has a popping sound right at full draw. Upon inspection the top cam is rolling over but the draw stop that is on the cam is not catching the cable flush, it is catching it on the side of the cable and thus making the popping sound. The lower one did the same thing but I changed the cable slide and it seems to have fixed the problem. It looks like it has been doing this for the previous owner for quite some time, the cable is beginning to wear right where the draw stop hits it. Any suggestions on how I can fix this problem? Feel free to send me a PM. I am going to take it to a dealer this weekend if I can't fix it myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

callmin said:


> I have since picked up another 07 Guardian and this one has a popping sound right at full draw. Upon inspection the top cam is rolling over but the draw stop that is on the cam is not catching the cable flush, it is catching it on the side of the cable and thus making the popping sound. The lower one did the same thing but I changed the cable slide and it seems to have fixed the problem. Any suggestions on how I can fix this problem?


1st I'd make sure it's timed correctly (both top and bottom j-hook space to limbs the same, and both draw stops hitting cables at the same time at full draw) It's possible the timing is off causing the cable that first touches the stop to over rotate causing the cable to pop off of it.

Should that not be the issue... I've heard of folks putting an 8 / 32 (or 10 / 32) screw into the stops and putting some heat shrink over the screw.

One more thing to check would be cam lean... it's not supposed to, but I guess if the cam is slightly warped, the axle is worn, the spacers aren't installed etc. etc., it could happen especially being as you aren't the original owner and don't really know what's been done to it.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Roger Sr. said:


> What is the J-hook ? I know it's on the cam, but were ? and how do you adjust it?


If your bow is a lefty (like mine) set the bow in your lap with the right side facing up, with the string toward you (I assume righty bow is left side up)... look at where either cable (at the front of the cams) connects to the cam... the J-hook is that little hump the cable goes over before attaching to the cam post. The "hook gap" would be better viewed on the outside of the limbs.

The "J-hook gap" is adjusted by twisting / untwisting the cable that is attached to that cam.:darkbeer:


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> If your bow is a lefty (like mine) set the bow in your lap with the right side facing up, with the string toward you (I assume righty bow is left side up)... look at where either cable (at the front of the cams) connects to the cam... the J-hook is that little hump the cable goes over before attaching to the cam post. The "hook gap" would be better viewed on the outside of the limbs.
> 
> The "J-hook gap" is adjusted by twisting / untwisting the cable that is attached to that cam.:darkbeer:


Thanks I thought it may be that, but was not sure.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Tooooo easy :darkbeer:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Is Hardwoods Grey an odd color for a Bowtech?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

callmin said:


> This looks like a good place toask this question. I had an 07 and loved it but traded it for a Alley. I never had a problem with it. I have since picked up another 07 Guardian and this one has a popping sound right at full draw. Upon inspection the top cam is rolling over but the draw stop that is on the cam is not catching the cable flush, it is catching it on the side of the cable and thus making the popping sound. The lower one did the same thing but I changed the cable slide and it seems to have fixed the problem. It looks like it has been doing this for the previous owner for quite some time, the cable is beginning to wear right where the draw stop hits it. Any suggestions on how I can fix this problem? Feel free to send me a PM. I am going to take it to a dealer this weekend if I can't fix it myself. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.
Your modules need screws in the draw stop/end of mods.


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

*My 08 guardian 82#*

HERE IS BOW FAVORITE BOW i HAVE EVER HAD, AND i HAVE HAD A LOT IN THE PAST 3 YEARS, 2 BOWTECH ALLYS,2 BOWTECH TRIBUTES, HCA SPEED FORCE, HCA SPEED PRO, PSE X-FORCE, ELITE GT-500 IN THE PAST, BUT I SHOOT THIS BOW THE BEST THE YES IT FOR SURE IS THE QUIETEST, MOST ACCURATE BOW I HAVE HAD.

2008 BOWTECH GUARDIAN MAX 4 CAMO 82#
OCTANE MAX 4 1 PIECE QUIVER
BOWJAXS
WHISKER BISCUIT SURE SHOT PRO
SWORD MICRO TWLIGHT HUNTER SIGHT .10 PINS
MEAN V MAX 4 STRING SUPRESSOR
CARBON TECH CHEETHA 300 SPINE 3DS TIPPED FOR EPEK BIGGAMES
FULLY RIGGED BOW CHRONOS 319-322FPS
STABALIGHT STABLIZER/ FLASHLIGHT(A MUST IF YOU NEVER USED ONE)


----------



## wood181 (Feb 26, 2007)

Use blue loctite on your module screws. Warranty will not cover damage from loose screws!

Limb index numbers should go at the cam end according to a technician at Bowtech.

Speed nocks are about 4 inches from the axles, according to a technician at Bowtech. (2 on each end)

One of my limbs is installed with the index # at the riser end. I went to change it and it appears the limb will only go on one way because of a possible pin size difference? not sure. Can anyone answer this one?

Thanks,

Wood


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

SCUBAPRO said:


> HERE IS BOW FAVORITE BOW i HAVE EVER HAD, AND i HAVE HAD A LOT IN THE PAST 3 YEARS, 2 BOWTECH ALLYS,2 BOWTECH TRIBUTES, HCA SPEED FORCE, HCA SPEED PRO, PSE X-FORCE, ELITE GT-500 IN THE PAST, BUT I SHOOT THIS BOW THE BEST THE YES IT FOR SURE IS THE QUIETEST, MOST ACCURATE BOW I HAVE HAD.
> 
> 2008 BOWTECH GUARDIAN MAX 4 CAMO 82#
> OCTANE MAX 4 1 PIECE QUIVER
> ...


Great looking setup! Where did you get the 82# limbs???


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

rickd300mag said:


> Great looking setup! Where did you get the 82# limbs???


Bowtech is the only supplier of 80# limbs, not sure if they still have any.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

callmin said:


> This looks like a good place toask this question. I had an 07 and loved it but traded it for a Alley. I never had a problem with it. I have since picked up another 07 Guardian and this one has a popping sound right at full draw. Upon inspection the top cam is rolling over but the draw stop that is on the cam is not catching the cable flush, it is catching it on the side of the cable and thus making the popping sound. The lower one did the same thing but I changed the cable slide and it seems to have fixed the problem. It looks like it has been doing this for the previous owner for quite some time, the cable is beginning to wear right where the draw stop hits it. Any suggestions on how I can fix this problem? Feel free to send me a PM. I am going to take it to a dealer this weekend if I can't fix it myself. Thanks in advance.


You need a couple of cap screws for the end of the draw length mods. 

Just put a small bit of heat shrink on the head of the screw and heat to shrink, then take the mods off and install the screws in the inside of the end of the mod and reinstall the mods. 

This could indicate pulling too hard into the stops too, or bent cam axles, but I bet the screws will fix it. 

Any BT dealer should have the screws or most hardware stores. Have fun


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

TREW said:


> Bowtech is the only supplier of 80# limbs, not sure if they still have any.



thanx! I need to check!:darkbeer:


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

wood181 said:


> Use blue loctite on your module screws. Warranty will not cover damage from loose screws!
> 
> Limb index numbers should go at the cam end according to a technician at Bowtech.
> 
> ...


All 4 of my limbs have the index numbers at the riser end, and I just bought this bow new, in the box, so Bowtech put them on that way.


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you post pics of the spacing of the j hooks


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

rickd300mag said:


> Great looking setup! Where did you get the 82# limbs???


bow was ordered with the 80# limbs threw bowtech pro shop for no extra cost


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

SCUBAPRO said:


> bow was ordered with the 80# limbs threw bowtech pro shop for no extra cost


I tried to get ahold of the pro shop....I guess they are not taking any more orders at this time.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*J-hooks (timing and letoff) ... where they're at, and how to adjust them...*

*Heloooo fellow Guardian owners!* :rock: :rock:
I'm posting up this "how to" with the intent of helping the learning curve on the J-hook adjustments (which affect timing and letoff) on this fabulous bow we call the *GUARDIAN*... :rock:  
**disclaimer** This isn't the knows all sees all of Guardians, but will hopefully help someone. 


*J-hooks... Where are they?*

Observing your bow from the shelf side... look at the top cam where the cable (towards the front of the cam) connects to the cam post... the J-hook is that little hump assembly the cable goes over before attaching to the cam post. See the "J" part just past the hump?


*What is the J-hook "gap" setting for? *

Evenly spaced gaps between the J-hooks (on both cams) and outer portion of the limbs serves the dual purpose of setting letoff, and properly sets the cam timing. *Letoff:* Basicly the smaller the gap the higher the letoff %. *Timing:* This ensures both draw stops hit the cables at the same time while at full draw. *Possible signs you may need to check gapping...* Sometimes folks hear a "click" when coming to full draw, or in some cases the cable will "pop off" one of the string stops.


*How do I adjust the J-hook gap?*


This is done by twisting / untwisting the cable which is actually touching that J-hook... (If you want less gap on the top cam j-hook cam, twist that cable. Inversely, if you want more gap, untwist.) I suggest starting your twisting / untwisting in complete revolutions vs. 1/2 twists. Although 1/2 twists are sometimes needed, complete revolutions help deter serving separation at the J-hook contact points.

The folks at Bowtech suggest gapping both J-hooks the size of a quarter or a nickel. I've seen many a post stating that using that gap method, you're letoff will most likely be in the low 70's%. This doesn't mean it's the rule, just what I've read on numerous posts... (just F.Y.I... mine is gapped about the size of a business card, and I have 77.69% letoff)

*The following function highlites one of the greatest features of this bow...*
*NO PRESS NEEDED TO CHANGE OR TWIST / UNTWIST STRINGS AND CABLES!* :rock:

Loosen each limb bolt *evenly* until you have the end of the bolts centered in the view hole in the limbs... (starting with my bow bottomed out, I use 5 revolutions per bolt, and approximately 4 - 4 1/2 cycles on each one to properly view the bolt ends).

Once the bolts are properly backed out, the string / cables will be loose, but will not just fall off the bow... With the bow in your lap and the string closest to you, pick a cam to remove the cable from and insert your trigger finger inside the cam under the limb tip, and your thumb from the same hand on the module string stop... Press on the string stop rotating the cam towards the bow, and remove that cable. *Be sure the cable doesn't rotate while you're making your other adjustments!* (I scotch tape the loop end of the cable to the inside of the bow limb.)

And there you have it... Now you're ready to make any string / cable adjustments you may ever need!  Thanks for attending *GUARDIAN 101* :darkbeer: 

Ok.. now that I've spilled the beans, you have to take the oath...

*I PLEDGE ALLEGIANCE TO THE GUARDIAN
IT'S SWIFT AND SILENT ARROWS, THERE IS NO EQUAL!
I WILL LOVE IT, SQUEEZE IT, AND CALL IT GEORGE! :set1_rolf2:  *


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

nc stringpuller said:


> *heloooo fellow guardian owners!* :rock: :rock:
> I'm posting up this "how to" with the intent of helping the learning curve on the j-hook adjustments (which affect timing and letoff) on this fabulous bow we call the *guardian*... :rock: :d
> **disclaimer** this isn't the knows all sees all of guardians, but will hopefully help someone. :d
> 
> ...


thanks this will work out great when i change my strings and cables next year after season is over, g5 makes a string for the guardian it is made with 24 strand xcel bowstring material, they say iT is a smaller dia finished string than a 22 strand 452x string and is 260# stronger and a 22 strand 452x finished string and makes for a quieter shot???? Any one used the xcel meterial?? only place I have seen it is from g5 and extreme bowstrings


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> *Heloooo fellow Guardian owners!* :rock: :rock:
> I'm posting up this "how to" with the intent of helping the learning curve on the J-hook adjustments (which affect timing and letoff) on this fabulous bow we call the *GUARDIAN*... :rock:
> **disclaimer** This isn't the knows all sees all of Guardians, but will hopefully help someone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the how to. 

I'm afraid I have to disagree with the above statement marked in red though. 
I beleive it bass akwards. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

TREW said:


> Thanks for the how to.
> 
> I'm afraid I have to disagree with the above statement marked in red though.
> I beleive it bass akwards. :darkbeer:


Wow! *GOOD CATCH!* :darkbeer:
I'll see what I can do to get it corrected... :darkbeer:


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, this bow is quiet,I started shooting archery in 1957, and have owned just shy of 40 bows in my life and shot countless others, and this Guardian is the quietest bow I have ever shot it's a keeper!


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Roger Sr. said:


> Wow, this bow is quiet,I started shooting archery in 1957, and have owned just shy of 40 bows in my life and shot countless others, and this Guardian is the quietest bow I have ever shot it's a keeper!


I agree, I just wish I could afford to buy 10 of them. 

I guess I'll look at the bright side and hope something even better will come out some day.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So, I have 2 questions for you fellow Guardian owners.

I don't like the stock cable slide because it chewed up the cables. I head that the Saunder's cable slide is great, and that some of you have put them on your Guardians (I think you mentioned that earlier in this thread). Well, I slapped it on my bow today and it pulls the cables too far over and they slip off the draw stop. How did you guys get yours to work, or do I have something wrong with mine?

Also, while I was playing with the cables and the slide, I messed with the cables crossing over and under. I know that Bowtech says to cross over, but I found that mine felt better when they crossed under. Just saying.

So, any hints on the slide? Also, are there any others that would work better than the stock that works? I tried the limbsaver and alpine as well and they all pulled the cables too much. Thanks all, and good shooting with an awesome bow!


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you saying both cables are missing the stops?

I would think it possible the extra pull of the new slide could change the J-hook gap settings... On the other hand, I have heard of folks putting 8 / 32 (or 10 / 32) screws in the stops and covering them with some shrink tubing. I'm not sure of the exact slide (dunno' how many different ones they make), but heard that a Hoyt slide works well on the Guardian also.

Hope this helps :darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

No, just the top cam slips off, but the lower one is almost there. I might try a Hoyt one (I heard good things about those), but I want to know how those who have put one on there's got it to work. 

If you need, I can post pics of the cams so you can see if something is wrong (I can't do it with the Saunders on it, though). 

Again, thanks all.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Sighting In said:


> So, I have 2 questions for you fellow Guardian owners.
> 
> I don't like the stock cable slide because it chewed up the cables. I head that the Saunder's cable slide is great, and that some of you have put them on your Guardians (I think you mentioned that earlier in this thread). Well, I slapped it on my bow today and it pulls the cables too far over and they slip off the draw stop. How did you guys get yours to work, or do I have something wrong with mine?
> 
> ...


I had a Hoyt cable slide on mine and it worked very well.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, the Hoyt slide will work well. It has the same offset as the stock Bowtech one.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> No, just the top cam slips off, but the lower one is almost there. I might try a Hoyt one (I heard good things about those), but I want to know how those who have put one on there's got it to work.
> 
> If you need, I can post pics of the cams so you can see if something is wrong (I can't do it with the Saunders on it, though).
> 
> Again, thanks all.



Have you checked to ensure the j-hook gaps are equal? Although simple, it could be atleast part of it... I have a saunders on mine and no problems with the cables going past the stops... Another alternative is the newer Bowtech cable slides... as I understand it, they are aware of the original Guardian slides causing cable contact with vanes (blazers) and say the newer style slide fixes that issue. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*Post # 125 has been corrected...*

Hey folks!
Just wanted to let you know that post # 125 has been corrected.
Many thanks to TREW for catching my backwards brain fart 
and to moderator Kelly Johnson for assisting in correcting it :darkbeer:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

NC stringpuller said:


> Have you checked to ensure the j-hook gaps are equal? Although simple, it could be atleast part of it... I have a saunders on mine and no problems with the cables going past the stops... Another alternative is the newer Bowtech cable slides... as I understand it, they are aware of the original Guardian slides causing cable contact with vanes (blazers) and say the newer style slide fixes that issue. :darkbeer:


Be careful about the equal J-hook gaps. My Guardian has been Crackerized and the J-hook gaps were not equal, but the cams rolled over together perfectly at full draw and that is what counts in the long run.

Automan


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the Hoyt slide, or the NEW BT slides best. They give about the same clearance as the original, but hold up a bit better. I also like to put a little dab of silicone O-ring lube on the cables where the slide runs. I just dip a Q-tip in and put a very light coat on every week or so. 

I think the after market slides work OK too, but you may need the cap screws (same as a mod screw) on the inside of the mod stop, to prevent the cables from slipping off. The Slides that pull harder on the cables WILL pull the J-hooks closer to the limbs too , so check that when your done installing the slide. 

I also like to shoot with my cock vanes pointing out (to the left for a right hander), for a little extra clearance insurance.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

automan26 said:


> Be careful about the equal J-hook gaps. My Guardian has been Crackerized and the J-hook gaps were not equal, but the cams rolled over together perfectly at full draw and that is what counts in the long run.
> 
> Automan


This is true, but on mine the J-hooks are within 1/32" of each other. 

Do you see a big difference in the gaps on yours?


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> Hey folks!
> Just wanted to let you know that post # 125 has been corrected.
> Many thanks to TREW for catching my backwards brain fart
> and to moderator Kelly Johnson for assisting in correcting it :darkbeer:


No problem , I have several of those a day....on a good day. :darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

TREW said:


> I like the Hoyt slide, or the NEW BT slides best. They give about the same clearance as the original, but hold up a bit better. I also like to put a little dab of silicone O-ring lube on the cables where the slide runs. I just dip a Q-tip in and put a very light coat on every week or so.
> 
> I think the after market slides work OK too, but you may need the cap screws (same as a mod screw) on the inside of the mod stop, to prevent the cables from slipping off. The Slides that pull harder on the cables WILL pull the J-hooks closer to the limbs too , so check that when your done installing the slide.
> 
> I also like to shoot with my cock vanes pointing out (to the left for a right hander), for a little extra clearance insurance.


Yah, I have my vane at about a 45 degree angle out to get enough clearance.

So, I can put a screw in the hole in the mod to catch the cable so it does not slide off? Would this rip up the cables at all because it would be contacting the threads? Is there something that I could easily put over the threads to prevent this?

Also, if I add the screws so that the cables do not fall off, would that make the wall less firm? I could see that happening if there is not enough pushing against the cables.

Again, thanks all!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Yah, I have my vane at about a 45 degree angle out to get enough clearance.
> 
> So, I can put a screw in the hole in the mod to catch the cable so it does not slide off? Would this rip up the cables at all because it would be contacting the threads? Is there something that I could easily put over the threads to prevent this?
> 
> ...


The modules are designed to have screws in the draw stop end of the module. The threads will NOT hit the cables, so no worries there. I called Bowtech, (many moons ago) and told them I needed the screws, because the person who set my bow up did not put them in. Many people leave them out because they don't realize that they should be there. The threaded holes in the draw stop end of the mods are there for just that purpose. The firmness of your wall will not change.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

TREW said:


> I like the Hoyt slide, or the NEW BT slides best. They give about the same clearance as the original, but hold up a bit better. I also like to put a little dab of silicone O-ring lube on the cables where the slide runs. I just dip a Q-tip in and put a very light coat on every week or so.
> 
> I think the after market slides work OK too, but you may need the cap screws (same as a mod screw) on the inside of the mod stop, to prevent the cables from slipping off. The Slides that pull harder on the cables WILL pull the J-hooks closer to the limbs too , so check that when your done installing the slide.
> 
> I also like to shoot with my cock vanes pointing out (to the left for a right hander), for a little extra clearance insurance.


I like the Hoyt slide, too. It has the same offset as the factory ('08) Bowtech slide. The '09 factory Bowtech slides have a slightly different offset (I know, I have a couple of them) and they will pull the cables a little bit further over than the '08 factory slide or the Hoyt. I haven't tried it out yet, but when I do, I'll post the results.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I just put two 5/16 long 8/32 cap screws with heat shrink on them,in the draw stop ends of my mods, my cables don't need them at this time, but they may down the road, just got them at the hardware store.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

automan26 said:


> Be careful about the equal J-hook gaps. My Guardian has been Crackerized and the J-hook gaps were not equal, but the cams rolled over together perfectly at full draw and that is what counts in the long run.
> 
> Automan


Yep,don't worry about the hooks.If the stops hit at the same time and you have your weight and let-off your ready to go.

ps. The Saunders slide works great with the cables crossing above.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

redfish said:


> Yep,don't worry about the hooks.If the stops hit at the same time and you have your weight and let-off your ready to go.
> 
> ps. The Saunders slide works great with the cables crossing above.


I already tried them crossing on top. It actually made it worse. 

I went to the pro-shop today and got some screws to put in the mods to help catch them. One of my mods will not accept the screw in the right end, so I will be going back tomorrow (I was going anyways) to change it out for a good one. Hopefully this will work well.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Anyone have a set of 2007 3.0 or 3.5 mods they might want to swap for 4.0 or 4.5??


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So has anybody had any luck with speed knocks on their Guardians yet?


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> So has anybody had any luck with speed knocks on their Guardians yet?


Haven't tried speed nocks, but was definately shooting about 2" low yesterday after it spit off the top string limbsaver  Guess it was a speed nock in itself... put another one on today, and it's back on track.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

When I set my J hooks equal, my cams do not rollover together, but when I set my cams to rollover together perfectly at full draw my J hook gaps are not equal, it shoots great both ways, but right now I have it setup with the cams rolling over together in time at full draw, and a difference in J hook gap


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK
I was out hunting last night and noticed a small crack on the upper right limb of the bow. The dealer I took it to, said about 2 weeks and I should have it back, dang the luck 4 days into thee season and that’s when I noticed it. Did anyone try to get black or another color of limbs when they got them replace? Thanks still love it!! Best bow for the money, fast enough and whisper quite.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

*My 08 guardian*

I was trying to post a pic of my guardian but for some reason it wont let me, there is no attach file button available. Anyway I love my guardian and it is by far the best bow that I have ever owned!!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

jamerman09 said:


> I was trying to post a pic of my guardian but for some reason it wont let me, there is no attach file button available. Anyway I love my guardian and it is by far the best bow that I have ever owned!!


I think you have to click on Manage Attachments.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone want to part with an 08 Brush Guardian, right-handed 60-70#, mint condition?


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> Hey Automan!
> 
> Didja' happen to try the speed nocks on your Guardian? If so... where'd you put 'em?


My Guardian came new with two speed nocks on each side, about 4" from the cams, I may try putting one or two more on each side, just to see if I will get more speed.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*New string and cables from Bowtech*


I am going to soon order string and cables from Bowtech for my Guardian. Will the speed nocks and string silencers already be on the new strings? What about better string silencers other than the stock ones. They always fly off after a few months of shooting. Any suggestions? I am staying with the factory string and cables because they have held up quite well.


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

Bowjax ultra jax2 for string silencers


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the Bowjax silencers and I put a single speed nock, just above the Bowjax.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Roger Sr. said:


> My Guardian came new with two speed nocks on each side, about 4" from the cams, I may try putting one or two more on each side, just to see if I will get more speed.


The speed nocks are 2" from cams not 4" don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been using ripcord rest on all my bows for a lot of years, and I had one on this Guardian, but thought I would try something new, I just put on a Spot hogg rover rest that has been converted to a limb driver type rest, it has a cord to the top limb, from a arm that was installed on the rest, this rest is built like a tank, it has a bridge supported launcher with double in cased bearings, micro adjustable horizontal, and launcher angle, it's a custom made rest, check it out.


----------



## makkd97 (Jan 26, 2008)

Can anybody help me find the guys who make the arrow holder that fits the Bowtech concave risers ? Also has anyone used these holders and do you recommend them ? Thanks


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So I shot today with my awesome guardian that I recently put the Saunders cable slide on. I have to say, it was a bit disappointing. Because the cables were pulled away from the center more than on the stock one, it seamed to be much less forgiving, which bothered me a lot. Before you ask, the cams were timed perfectly and the bow seamed to be tuned pretty good. I am not sure why it would not shoot as good, but it was. It also made the arrows go much farther right (I shoot left handed). Could there have been a small amount of cam lean?

On Saturday I scored a 295 on a Vegas round, and tonight I couldn't hit the X for nothing. Unless anybody has any suggestions to get it to work better, I am going back to the original.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried the Saunders slide, and the Alpine mock 5 slide and they pull the cables to far over, so i went back to the stock bowtech slade.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Well I ended up taking my Guardian to the dealerfor them to assemble it. Then they called on saturday and said the the axle doesnt fit in the new limbs. Has anybody experienced this?? They were suppose to call Bowtech today and see what they say about it. Its going on 3 months and I have not even pulled this bow back. I sure hope its worth it after all this stuff I'm going through. Oh I have brand new strings from Bowtech and the come with the speednocks and Bowjax installed. There are 2 nocks on each end. I wont be able to tell you how far from the cams until I get the bow back. Who knows, I might get to shoot it this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear it's taking so long to get your bow repaired 
Be it Bowtech, your dealer, or both... it sounds like someone is dragging their heels :thumbs_do


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

I took my bow in on Sat to get new limbs. I talked to the dealer and they said my limbs would be in Thur. next week. I just hope there are no issues with them when they get here. Can't wait, season opened on the 15 of Sep. and 5 days in is when I saw the crack.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> So I shot today with my awesome guardian that I recently put the Saunders cable slide on. I have to say, it was a bit disappointing. Because the cables were pulled away from the center more than on the stock one, it seamed to be much less forgiving, which bothered me a lot. Before you ask, the cams were timed perfectly and the bow seamed to be tuned pretty good. I am not sure why it would not shoot as good, but it was. It also made the arrows go much farther right (I shoot left handed). Could there have been a small amount of cam lean?
> 
> On Saturday I scored a 295 on a Vegas round, and tonight I couldn't hit the X for nothing. Unless anybody has any suggestions to get it to work better, I am going back to the original.



I had the same experience as you but found a better slide with the same offset as the original. Hoyt Proset cable Glide, and you can get them from Lancaster. Again, it's the same offset as the factory and very well made/easy on the cables. Here's a link.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/adv...=hoyt+glide&osCsid=lc2tj9ldgqcfolrrukdgcsh624


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*Guardian Tuning Issue thread...*

Found this other thread on "Guardian tuning issue" (rest was tuning way off of center) and thought I'd provide the link...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=997153 :darkbeer:


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

If the length of the axle is too short, you need to go with thinner shim washers on either side of the cams. I had this issue with replacement limbs!




Cariss said:


> Well I ended up taking my Guardian to the dealerfor them to assemble it. Then they called on saturday and said the the axle doesnt fit in the new limbs. Has anybody experienced this?? They were suppose to call Bowtech today and see what they say about it. Its going on 3 months and I have not even pulled this bow back. I sure hope its worth it after all this stuff I'm going through. Oh I have brand new strings from Bowtech and the come with the speednocks and Bowjax installed. There are 2 nocks on each end. I wont be able to tell you how far from the cams until I get the bow back. Who knows, I might get to shoot it this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Anyone know how to make the back wall more solid. If I relax in the slightest, or I am not pulling like I am using a back tension release the bow starts to creep forward and wants to cycle. I love the bow, but get tired of the creep and then yank forward. I don't have these issues with other bows but their let-off have been higher and the back wall a lot bigger and more solid. Thanks


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Bow is currently set at 62 lbs at 29.5" draw. Let off measures 22.6lbs


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Anyone know how to make the back wall more solid. If I relax in the slightest, or I am not pulling like I am using a back tension release the bow starts to creep forward and wants to cycle. I love the bow, but get tired of the creep and then yank forward. I don't have these issues with other bows but their let-off have been higher and the back wall a lot bigger and more solid. Thanks


How close are the J- hooks to your limbs? You should be able to get more letoff than that. Have you measured your REAL draw length? It could be a little long. 

That said, Guardians do not have a big Valley, which is where alot of their efficiency comes from. Make sure the mod stops are hitting the cables at the same time and you should get a pretty solid back wall, not like a stop that hits the limb, but better than if one stop is hitting the cable 1st.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Bow is currently set at 62 lbs at 29.5" draw. Let off measures 22.6lbs


Is this measured draw length or what the draw length mod says? The 2 are not always the same.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

29.5 is the mod. My draw length is actually 30 - 30.5 according local pro shops. The timing is right on. this bow was tuned by Mike Carter "Crackers". So I can't believe that it would be that far off.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Perhaps it is the fact of being tuned that the let off is lower thus more fps.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

As for the spacing between the j hooks and the top of the limbs is roughly 2 nickels thick more than everyone states it should be. A2A measures spot on and tiller is is equal. So what is the best way to fix this?


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

I had the same issue with mine. The j hooks were at 2 nickels so I twisted the cables and untwisted the stringnow the j hooks are a touch less than a quarter but more than a credit card. I now have a good solid wall with no creep.


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

I was very scepticle about doing this so close to deer season but glad I did. It was shooting good before but made a big diffence in my groups. And I don't get fatigued like I did before.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Frankmcd said:


> Bow is currently set at 62 lbs at 29.5" draw. Let off measures 22.6lbs


Those numbers only give 65.92% letoff... get the j-hooks closer to a nickel or quarter and your letoff will get better along with the valley. :darkbeer:
(mine at 62 / 14.2 gives 77.10% letoff)


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Will changing the j-hook 'thickness' change the drawweight of the bow? Ie will I have to retune? mine are about 2x a quarter. not sure if i should jack with it with only 8 days to go and a sore shoulder. what do you guys think?


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

Like I said before I just changed mine and glad I did. My axle to axle and bh was on before and is still on after changing the j hook space. I just twisted the cables and untwisted the string, put nock back to level and shot bullet holes. Broadhead were slapping field points. But yeah after getting your j hooks in place make sure cams are still hitting at the same time and retune nock height just to be sure. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

WallaceB String said:


> If the length of the axle is too short, you need to go with thinner shim washers on either side of the cams. I had this issue with replacement limbs!


I wish that was the case. The axles are too big for the holes in the ends of the limb. What really gets me is the dealer told me today that they could send the bow to Bowtech for $40 shipping both ways and $100 to fix the problem. To me that doesnt sound right considering they manufactured the limbs with the holes that are too small!


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

I would think that if the limbs were machined wrong they would get it fixed and if it's the wrong axles I would think they would send the right ones. That would be my arguement. I don't see why it would cost 100$.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Perhaps it is the fact of being tuned that the let off is lower thus more fps.


You should see more arrow speed not less, with higher letoff with this bow. 

Was the bow tuned by Mike recently, or a few thousand shots ago?

What I am wondering, is if the cables could be stretched, because I never saw a Guardian tune well, with the cams rotated like that. 

This would be the way to go , if you want to comply with Pope and Young though.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

I should add that a change in cable slide can change J- hook gap quite a bit. 

A Saunders hyperslide, Alpine, or Limbsaver will pull the cables over quite a bit more than a stock , or Hoyt slide and will be similar to adding twists to the cables.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

*Never ending Guardian story...*

Hy there!
I have some problems with my "new" guardian. I already searched the forum some hours. Then i tried to start a new thread - it didn´t work somehow. I hope it´s no problem to break in on your conversation...

First of all: I am from Austria - so my English may seem a little strange. But let me start my story:
I always wanted a 80lbs Guardian but couldn´t get one within the price i wanted to pay. About six weeks ago somebody sold "new updated 80lbs limbs for a 08 guardian" over ebay. At the same time they had a good offer on a brand new BT Guardian 08 50-60lbs in Germany, so I bought the whole stuff.

I didn´t care a lot about the 60lbs version, so the first thing i did was changing the limbs.
Within that i noticed:
1) I had two different deflection numbers on the 80lbs limbs (310 and 270)
2) The new bow came with a missing plastic shim on one of the limb clamps (so one of the limbs had direct contact with the aluminum bracket on the outside)

I informed the dealer of the bow and the seller on ebay about the problems. The dealer wanted me to send the whole bow back, the seller of the limbs wanted to check the numbers, but left me alone in the end.
I decided to build myself a plastic shim and mounted the 80lbs limbs to see how they would fit. I measured all the distances on the bow with the 60lbs and the 80lbs limbs (270s up, 310s down). The measurements didn´t change (just the ATA increased about 1/32 - 1/16 with the heavy limbs) but everything was within specs and very symetric.

Although it was quite had to pull, I started to shoot the bow, and it felt really good...
Because the 80lbs of the guardian felt so much heavier to pull than the the 70lbs of my Truth i desided to measure the draw weight of the bows. (I tied them to the ceiling and put weight onto the loop).
The result:
Guardian 91lbs
Truth 68lbs
Within the measurement i recognized the extreme cam lean of especially the upper cam (the cable already touched the cam slightly), and that the cable was almost slipping over the draw stop of the CP module (but the cables where touching the draw stop exactly at the same time).

I started to wonder why the bow maxed out at over 90lbs and having so much cam lean.
I contacted the seller of the limbs again, and after some weeks he gave me the information, that BT told him he sold me 70lbs General limbs instead of 80lbs Guardian limbs (of course in his opinion this is not his fault - but thats a different story).
I switched to the 60lbs limbs again to see if the limbs are the problem, but the cams lean the same way they used to do with the "80lbs limbs".

My questions:
Do the 310s and the 270s are only made for the General, or are they also the 80lbs limbs of the guardian?
How can i get rid of my cam lean problem?

The servings of my cables already seperated where they have the smallest bending radius on the cams - do i need special strings and cables for the 80lbs Guardian?

I hope somebody can help me!

Thanks a lot


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Cariss said:


> I wish that was the case. The axles are too big for the holes in the ends of the limb. What really gets me is the dealer told me today that they could send the bow to Bowtech for $40 shipping both ways and $100 to fix the problem. To me that doesnt sound right considering they manufactured the limbs with the holes that are too small!


Sounds like your dealer is trying to make a quick $100.00, you can buy new limbs and axles for that price!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Trew,

The bow was tuned probably a thousand shots ago, also had to change cam mod. Was originally tuned at 28.5" (mod), changed to 29.5" (mod) to fit me. I am sure that I am getting a higher speed because the let off is so poor, but I would like to make it a little easier to hold back at the wall. I measured the bow again last night to find that let off had decreased according to the easton digital scale. 62.4 lb draw and 25.6lb holding weight. So am I correct in that I need to twist rather than untwist the cables to increase the let off? Do I also need to make any changes to the string? Thanks


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Ok, So far I have put 6 twists into the top and 5 into the bottom (that way both draw stops hit at same time), took 2 twists out of the string. J-hook clearance is now about the width of a penny. My Easton digital doesn't like me or the bow as it says that poundage has gone up to 64.4 and peak hold is 27.4 It feels alot different to me the scale says otherwise Where exactly do you measure the A2A? From the top of the limb to the bottom of the limb directly above and below the axles or from the physical top and bottom of the axles themselves?


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

ATA measurements are s'posed to be made center of axle to center of axle... I use top of axle to top of axle 'cause it's alot easier and you get the same results. :darkbeer:
Don't forget to measure BH (brace height)... from throat of grip to inside of string.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

A2A from top and bottom of limbs = 33 7/8
A2A from top and bottom of actual axles = 33 5/8


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Z-Rider said:


> I have never sent one in but was told that a new set of limbs for my guardian would be 2-3 weeks to get. I know that is not what you wanted to hear with your scedualed hunt on Tuesday.


I found a cracked limb on my '07 Guardian, had new limbs from BowTech in 6 days. 

That was including the shipping from Oregon to Maine!


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well hope you guys are happy, I listened to you all brag so long I had to buy an 07 Gaurdian. Should have it middle next week. My girlfriend is pissed at all of us. May have to stay with it in the closet with it.


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Ok, So far I have put 6 twists into the top and 5 into the bottom (that way both draw stops hit at same time), took 2 twists out of the string. J-hook clearance is now about the width of a penny. My Easton digital doesn't like me or the bow as it says that poundage has gone up to 64.4 and peak hold is 27.4 It feels alot different to me the scale says otherwise Where exactly do you measure the A2A? From the top of the limb to the bottom of the limb directly above and below the axles or from the physical top and bottom of the axles themselves?


AtoA should be 33.75" and brace 7.125" measured like NC said. 

Remember that lengthening the string will increase the draw wieght. 

If you can slide a penney between the J hook and limb you should be pretty close to the highest letoff, which should also give you more arrow speed as long as the other things are within specs. 

I also like to shoot about a dozen arrows after I make adjustments to let things settle back in too, then check everything again. Good luck. :darkbeer:


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

My A2A is off (short) So should I be untwisting more of the bow string? That is what I am assuming, hope that doesn't come back to bite me. So I'll see if a few less twists brings it back to spec and then improves let off (Which is at 29.7 lbs!!!!!) Slightly frustrated. But will make this work eventually.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Now here is a question late in the game... When I am trying to take these measurements are the limb bolt supposed to be bottomed out?


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Now here is a question late in the game... When I am trying to take these measurements are the limb bolt supposed to be bottomed out?


Yes, you want the limb bolts snugged down and you DO want to untwist the string, to get the axle to axel correct. You may also need to adjust the cables when you are done.


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

had to show mine also


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Maxing out the limb bolts, untwisting the cables and still not getting to 33.75" ukey:And there really is very little twist left in cables. J-hooks are back to where they were large spacing. After all that I put some twists back into the cables, undid everything that I have done to this point and am back to square one. Maybe I have a vertically challenged Guardian. What am I missing here?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Cariss said:


> Well I ended up taking my Guardian to the dealerfor them to assemble it. Then they called on saturday and said the the axle doesnt fit in the new limbs. Has anybody experienced this?? They were suppose to call Bowtech today and see what they say about it. Its going on 3 months and I have not even pulled this bow back. I sure hope its worth it after all this stuff I'm going through. Oh I have brand new strings from Bowtech and the come with the speednocks and Bowjax installed. There are 2 nocks on each end. I wont be able to tell you how far from the cams until I get the bow back. Who knows, I might get to shoot it this year. :darkbeer:


 Your dealer might have to take a drill bit the same size as the axel, and just run it thru the limb hole's to get the paint or whatever they put on the limb's outta the way, axel won't fit with that in the hole's.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

When I bought this bow new the A2A was set at 33 1/2", i have twisted and untwisted cables and strings, and got the BH and J hooks adjusted, and both draw stops hitting at the same time, but my A2A is still 1/4" short when i untwist the string it changes other things, well it shoots great the way it is ,and I'm tired of messing with it, anyone have any advice?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Wait til you guys see what I have to show you shortly, should have my 08' back from being custom dipped this week!:darkbeer:


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Roger Sr. said:


> When I bought this bow new the A2A was set at 33 1/2", i have twisted and untwisted cables and strings, and got the BH and J hooks adjusted, and both draw stops hitting at the same time, but my A2A is still 1/4" short when i untwist the string it changes other things, well it shoots great the way it is ,and I'm tired of messing with it, anyone have any advice?


If it shoots great the way it is, I would keep shooting and be happy.


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

TREW said:


> If it shoots great the way it is, I would keep shooting and be happy.


true dat trew lol


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Maxing out the limb bolts, untwisting the cables and still not getting to 33.75" ukey:And there really is very little twist left in cables. J-hooks are back to where they were large spacing. After all that I put some twists back into the cables, undid everything that I have done to this point and am back to square one. Maybe I have a vertically challenged Guardian. What am I missing here?


I'm a little confused on what you did when. 

Did you check the AtoA length after you turned in the limb bolts? 

I am afraid you may have done too many things at once, which actually makes me feel better , because I did the same thing my first couple of times. 

You may need to start again, but that's OK, it's a good way to learn and worth it in the end, so stick with it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Roger, 

You made my day. I too suffer from the short bow syndrome  like you I have messed with mine for a few days and can't get to the specs. I have twisted and untwisted to get higher numbers all the way around, draw and holding weight increased. Great bow, super quiet, super smooth, I would like to get my holding weight into the teens though.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Trew, 

Ok. I'll start at the begining, yes, I did adjust for the J hooks out of order. Bow was set up where I wanted except for let off, tried to fix with just fixing J hook issue. Later, went back to begining, maxed out limb bolts twisted (really untwisted slightly) to get j hooks spaced about a penny thickness. Bh was right on, but atoa was 33.5 maybe 33.55 at it's best but that was after taking almost all of twists out of both cables. So still at 33.5 or 33.55, next was to untwist the string, no change. So I retwisted everything to as close to my starting point backed out the limb bolts to get back to my 62 lbs. At least going back to the begining I got back to my lowest poundage let off of 22.6 still high. So what now Hoss?


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

TREW said:


> Yes, you want the limb bolts snugged down and you DO want to *untwist the string*, to get the axle to axel correct. You may also need to adjust the cables *when you are done*.





Frankmcd said:


> Maxing out the limb bolts, *untwisting the cables *and still not getting to 33.75" ukey:And there really is very little twist left in cables. J-hooks are back to where they were large spacing. After all that I put some twists back into the cables, undid everything that I have done to this point and am back to square one. Maybe I have a vertically challenged Guardian. What am I missing here?


Looks like you were a lil' back'rds there Frank... Time to start over... Dontcha' hate that!  (remember ATA measurement is axle to axle (top to top)... nothing to do with "limbs")

F.Y.I... Specs don't hafta' be exact (nothing wrong with +/- 1/4") but it's great if you can get it all to work together just right. :darkbeer:


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

GRISSOM77 said:


> Well hope you guys are happy, I listened to you all brag so long I had to buy an 07 Gaurdian. Should have it middle next week. My girlfriend is pissed at all of us. May have to stay with it in the closet with it.


Haha, you have to use the line "I bought it for us".


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so where do I start? 
Max out limb bolts.? Then adjust J hook distances? ( twisting cables). Do I re-mesure a2a at any particular point? Then back out limb bolts todesired weight?If I am missing something or am out of order can I get the cliff notes or an outlined "for dummies" version.  thanks


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> Ok, so where do I start?
> Max out limb bolts.? Then adjust J hook distances? ( twisting cables). Do I re-mesure a2a at any particular point? Then back out limb bolts todesired weight?If I am missing something or am out of order can I get the cliff notes or an outlined "for dummies" version.  thanks


Here's how I would start. 
#1 tighten limb bolts
#2 measure AtoA (top of top axle to top of bottom axle)
a.) if AtoA is long put twist in string (shorten string)
b.) if AtoA is short take out twists (lengthen string)
#3 Check J hook gap and add twists to cable to bring J hook closer to limb. Vice versa to move J hook further away. 

#4 check BH
#5 check draw stops to make sure they are hitting cables at the same time. if one stop is hitting ahead of the other take twist out of the cable that is hitting first. 

Hope this helps and hope I didn't mess it up .


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

TREW said:


> Here's how I would start.
> #1 tighten limb bolts
> #2 measure AtoA (top of top axle to top of bottom axle)
> a.) if AtoA is long put twist in string (shorten string)
> ...


Well I couldn't quit, so I took all the twist out of strings and cables, and started over, and did it this way,I'm happy to say it's at specs, thanks!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

sadly, did it all. In the end had a nasty looking very untwisted string and the same stats. So I have re twisted my string and get slightly better stats but still higher let off. Oh well, I ll live with the higher let off poundage. Maybe it'll change with new stings. And no these are not stretched out measured them, if any thing they are a 16th short of spec.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Love my bow don't get me wrong. It would be nice to get the higher let off that a lot of you are getting. Here is my rig.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

That is a very sharp looking rig, wow even the cams are camo,nice!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, Crackers did a nice job, I hated having to change out the mod for my draw needs.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do the Guardians have the Speed/Smooth mod option?


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

As far as I know they have just the one. They are smooth, at least mine is. As for speed they are really good but not like the 82nd.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree they are not as fast as the 82nd.but they are a lot quieter,


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Do the Guardians have the Speed/Smooth mod option?


Now that you bring it up, I think there might be a draw mod the had thad was for 65% instead of 80 %, this could be your problem Frank. 

I'll report back later when I find out, or post up if someone knows


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Bowtech's site only lists one type of mod for the guardian. The general and the allegiance and maybe the 82 were offered with 2 choices in mods. if you find out differently let me know.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*No.*


KYBowhunter89 said:


> Do the Guardians have the Speed/Smooth mod option?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*No on the 82nd Airborne.*


Frankmcd said:


> Bowtech's site only lists one type of mod for the guardian. The general and the allegiance and maybe the 82 were offered with 2 choices in mods. if you find out differently let me know.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I just got home from picking up the new Testarosa black limbs for my Guardian. I had a 50# set in HD Green and wanted 60# for hunting so I ordered them last Tuesday and they were here in less than a week, just did not have time to get out to get them. Got it all together tonight and it looks sweet. Black limbs and cams with HD Green riser. I will try to get parts Saturday or Sunday evening and post them up.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*
2008 Bowtechs with speed and smooth mods:
1. Allegiance ESM/EFA
2. Tomkat ESM/EFA
3. General CPXF/CPXS*


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

I had heard that bowtech had planned to have smooth mods for the 82nd but it never happened. Probably as no one wanted to give any of the speed on these bows. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## nicksal48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha thats funny! I just got a 08 guardian i cant wait to get it


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club. It is a Great bow, that is a dream to shoot.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

It is so quiet that the first time i shot mine i thought something was wrong, it took me by surprise, then i understood what everyone was saying about it i have never shot a bow this quiet!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Roger,

It is a beautiful thing, when the ONLY sound is the arrow hitting the target! I always wonder why other bows aren't this quiet. This bow definetly sets the bar, way up high.:mg:


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Frank,
Well said! I had no idea a bow could be this quiet.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> Well I just got home from picking up the new Testarosa black limbs for my Guardian. I had a 50# set in HD Green and wanted 60# for hunting so I ordered them last Tuesday and they were here in less than a week, just did not have time to get out to get them. Got it all together tonight and it looks sweet. Black limbs and cams with HD Green riser. I will try to get parts Saturday or Sunday evening and post them up.


Here she is:

'08 Guardian HD Green riser and black Testarosa limbs
G5 Expert II rest
HHA Slider sight, 1/4" Meta Peep
S-Coil
Slingbraid sling
Vibracheck Backstop
Kwickee uiver 3 arrow
Lightspeed 500s, FOBs, Battledrum Wraps and magnus Stinger 4 blades.

Can't wait for season to get here!


----------



## 72Southpaw (Oct 20, 2006)

*Which Stabs*

Curious what you guys are using. I have an 08 Guardian and certainly don't need a stab for reducing shock...really just want a hunting stab 7-8" for balance. Any recommendations? How are the octanes? had a posten and liked it but they are hard to come by and get real expensive when they are dipped.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

I have the Saunders slide on my newly purchased used Guardian, and I have a weird problem. I can see that the string goes past the cam shelf if I pull back hard enough (which isn't too hard) on the lower cam but not the upper one. It's leading to a weird, spongy wall. Guess I need to get a hold of a regular slide and trash the Saunders?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Had my 08' Guardian custom dipped, just got it back today and just got it put back together!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Looks nice, lets see a close up of the paint. By the way what are you doing in my house? I recognize that floor.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Frankmcd said:


> Looks nice, lets see a close up of the paint. By the way what are you doing in my house? I recognize that floor.


Here's a close up!


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

*Nice!!!*

Sweet looking carbon fiber, what is the additional pattern?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Frankmcd said:


> Sweet looking carbon fiber, what is the additional pattern?


It is basically double dipped, carbon fiber w/a marble over top of it!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That looks amazing! Very sweet rig!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

*Any help?*

Okay well I just recently heard about the J-hooks so I checked mine and I can easily fit two nickles in there. I am by no means an expert on bows but my bowtech dealer closed so I'm going to "try" to get this thing done my self. So this is going to sound dumb but from the sounds of things I should sort of approach it in this order:

1) Tighten / max out limb bolts and take all measurments. Checking ATA, BH and J-hooks and all those shenanigans.

2) Adjust cables to get ATA correct 

3) Adjust cables to get J-hooks closer to the limb which will increase the let off correct or am I mis reading something.

4)Check measurements again to ensure everything is dandy. Rinse repeat until everything is as close to specs as I can get it.

Does this sound correct? Do I try to get everything set-up at the current draw weight (65lbs) or do I max out the limbs (71lbs) before I start looking at it. Any help would be awesome. Thanks much.

-Chuck


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, measurements should be performed with limb bolts tightened (max DW).
ATA = string adjustment, not cable.
Less J-hook gap = more (higher) letoff.
Just to be sure, check max DW after the adjustments... alot of string and cable rotations can affect it... (twisting cables = increased DW). This is also subject to user preference... if you shoot a 70 lb. bow at 65, the other specs are good to go, and you're only getting 68 / 69 lb's... I don't see the need to continue tinkering. :darkbeer:


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

for the one that wanted the number on my 80# limbs it says 235


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Well after some tinkering I got all my specs down to this:
ATA: 33 9/16
J-hooks: just under a nickle thickness (the nickle border won't fit)
BH: 7 1/8 on the nose
DW & stops will be checked tomorrow at the shop

does everyhing look to be somewhat kosher? Does evrything atleast look good for now. Also thanks for all the help it was awesome. 

-Chuck


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

So far so good 
Hopefully the stops hit at the same time, and the DW is maxed where it's s'posed to be. If not, both adjustments are primarily on the cables (more twist = more max DW). Have you tried a shot or 12 since the last bit of tinkering? (adjusting is fun, but shooting is funner!)  :darkbeer:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I tinkered some more and I got the following.

ATA: 33 5/8
J-hooks: about a credit card thickness (is this too small if everything is spot on?)
BH: 7 1/8 on the nose
DW:69.2 max (non-issue since I shoot 65)
FPS: @285
and the stops are touching at the same time. 

I'm gonna build a drawing board this weekend to make sure. But the pro at the local shop watched and did measurements and said it's as close to perfect as can be with out a drawing board. Thanks again for the help guys The bow is shooting awesome now and the holding weight feels much better.

-Chuck


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

My J-hook gap is just under yours (a business card vs. credit card) and I have no issues at all. I'm sure you're letoff and valley are alot better now. :thumbs_up Even without the drawboard, if your shop says the stops are hitting the same, I'd say it's time to fling a couple arrows!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm new to this, I have 08 guardian. I was shooting a mathews but the guardian was the way to go. 
I am a little confused with the "J" hook adjustment thing, is this measured when at full draw or at rest? If you adjust for that will that in turn knock something else out of time?
Thanks for any help on this and any other tuning tips.


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

Serious Questions im trying to order a Bowrattler from Bowrattler.com but dont know the length can someone tell me which on i would need?


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

J-hooks are measured at rest. Adjusting the cables will change the distance of the j-hooks to the top of the limbs and can subtly change the draw weight and possibly the draw length. Not usually a huge difference.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

IL~Hunter said:


> Serious Questions im trying to order a Bowrattler from Bowrattler.com but dont know the length can someone tell me which on i would need?


Just get one that will cover a 7 1/8 BH, I don't know what size mine is.


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

does anyone have a picture that they could post of measuring these J hooks.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*post # 125...*

Give post # 125 a read on page 4... That's about the best explanation I can give. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

*Question for the arrow guru's...*

I'm currently shooting 5575 GT Pro's from a previous 70 lb. setup (they're probably 1 1/2 to 2" long too). My setup is now 28 1/2 DL (might go +/- 1/2") and 60 lb. (actually 62). I've heard the Guardians like to tune with a lighter spined arrow... I'd like to stay with 100 gr. tips, and was wondering what the arrow guru's would suggest? (I like the GT pro's, so would definately like to know which one would fit the bill amongst your other suggestions.)
Thanks folks! :darkbeer:


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

My Guardian 62 lbs, 28", likes 5575's and 7595's. It also shoots Easton 340 FMJ's, and XX75's in 2315 (340 spine) great also.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

On my Martin SlayR 53# it likes 400sp Arrows, but the Guardian it likes 
500sp arrows the Guardian likes a lighter spine.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome stuff, Great Bow.................


----------



## wood181 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rhinos2 said:


> does anyone have a picture that they could post of measuring these J hooks.


go to post 15 in this thread

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=831948


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

*Lovin' My Guardian*

I've had my 08 Guardian for nine months now. It shoots awesome. I'm already on my second string/cable set. I had some cam lean issues early on, but Bowtech took care of it with some "improved" limbs (upgrade like the General limb recall). Downright accurate bow putting out some respectable speed. Backing out the "speed inhibitors" to my set up, it's well within the top end of the IBO rating.

On a different note, any other Guardian shooters using Norway/Duravane Fusion vanes. I switched over a few months back from Blazers and have improved my groups by a noticeable margin.


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

showing off one more time, cause i know ya'll have to like it


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

jakes10mm said:


> I've had my 08 Guardian for nine months now. It shoots awesome. I'm already on my second string/cable set. I had some cam lean issues early on, but Bowtech took care of it with some "improved" limbs (upgrade like the General limb recall). Downright accurate bow putting out some respectable speed. Backing out the "speed inhibitors" to my set up, it's well within the top end of the IBO rating.
> 
> On a different note, any other Guardian shooters using Norway/Duravane Fusion vanes. I switched over a few months back from Blazers and have improved my groups by a noticeable margin.


As far as I know, there are no "improved" Guardian limbs. There never was a problem with Guardian limbs.

I just recently tried 2" Fusion vanes fletched with a Helix jig. With field points, they shoot great. I'm going to try them with fixed broadheads next week. I'll post results.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

My issue was poorly matched limbs....the top right limb was weaker than the top left which allowed it to deflect more at full draw. Subsequently, the cam axle would go out of parallel and permit the cam to lean to the point of the cable contacting the side of the cam. The pro shop sent the bow back to Bowtech and I received it back with new limbs that have "rivets" through both ends just inboard of the axle holes. These are the same modifications I've seen with the General upgraded limbs....hence my previous comments. My Guardian did not have a "Limb Issue". The limbs were just a bit too far out on deflection rating from right to left side.

I'll get a picture taken of the limbs....eventually and post it.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

jakes10mm said:


> I've had my 08 Guardian for nine months now. It shoots awesome. I'm already on my second string/cable set. I had some cam lean issues early on, but Bowtech took care of it with some "improved" limbs (upgrade like the General limb recall). Downright accurate bow putting out some respectable speed. Backing out the "speed inhibitors" to my set up, it's well within the top end of the IBO rating.
> 
> On a different note, any other Guardian shooters using Norway/Duravane Fusion vanes. I switched over a few months back from Blazers and have improved my groups by a noticeable margin.


I live on the central coast of California, and deer season just ended here, this year I used 2" Norway Duravane Fusion vanes, with 100gr Magnus Buzzcut's two shots two Kills, Great vanes! man this Guardian really shoots, I've been shooting archery for more then fifty years, this is the quietest bow that I've ever shot,


----------



## catinrob (Apr 8, 2007)

*08 guardian*

shoots great and very quiet. Except every once in awhile I see an arrow having afishtailing effect toward the target. It doesnt happen very often but does happen. Thought it was me, had another guy shoot it and it did the same thing for him. Whats happening and anyone got a solution to the problem


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

catinrob said:


> shoots great and very quiet. Except every once in awhile I see an arrow having afishtailing effect toward the target. It doesnt happen very often but does happen. Thought it was me, had another guy shoot it and it did the same thing for him. Whats happening and anyone got a solution to the problem


I've never had that happen to a bow, is your rest centered both vertical and horizontal ?


----------



## catinrob (Apr 8, 2007)

*08 guardian*

yes rest is centered, the problem only occurs occassionally thats what has me baffled dont know answer. Thinking about replacing limbs just to take them out of the equation. and maybe the problem is its hitting the cables only every once in a while


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

catinrob said:


> yes rest is centered, the problem only occurs occassionally thats what has me baffled dont know answer. Thinking about replacing limbs just to take them out of the equation. and maybe the problem is its hitting the cables only every once in a while


You are torqueing the bow every once in a while, pulling a bit harder on one shot etc, all bows will shoot the same every time if we can, but we cant and that is where you sometimes get a wiggler, I do and I am sure most folks do from time to time as well, I certainly wouldn't go through the process of swapping limbs when that isn't the problem, if it was it would do it every time!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

jakes10mm said:


> My issue was poorly matched limbs....the top right limb was weaker than the top left which allowed it to deflect more at full draw. Subsequently, the cam axle would go out of parallel and permit the cam to lean to the point of the cable contacting the side of the cam. The pro shop sent the bow back to Bowtech and I received it back with new limbs that have "rivets" through both ends just inboard of the axle holes. These are the same modifications I've seen with the General upgraded limbs....hence my previous comments. My Guardian did not have a "Limb Issue". The limbs were just a bit too far out on deflection rating from right to left side.
> 
> I'll get a picture taken of the limbs....eventually and post it.


oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh........................................


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

X-SHOOTER- right on the money! It isn't the bow, we occasionally don't hold the bow grip the same, add a little torque, sometimes it can be as simple as slightly punching the release. After bare shafting tuning my bow, everything lined up perfectly, and I KNOW when I have made one of these simple little mistakes, I mean changes...:embara: Swapping limbs is the last thing I would do. If you really think you are centered dead on try a few bare shafts if you haven't already. It was one of the best things I did for all of our bows. Good luck.


----------



## catinrob (Apr 8, 2007)

*08 guardian*

thanks, ill tinker a little just to see. most of the time you can group 10 arows together just thought something funny was going on occassionally with the way the limbs were flexing


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a question as I am a new Guardian owner. When I hit the valley as I come to full draw my cam or module makes contact with the serving on my cable. Is this common? If not, could this be caused by cam lean or could it be something else?


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Contact? Are you meaning the draw stop on both mods contacting the cables? If so that is what you want, more so you want them both hitting at the same time.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

No Frank, it was the side of the mod or the cam itself...my Saunders Hyperglide pulled my cables in so far that it was causing contact. I went back to the stock slide and no contact


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> No Frank, it was the side of the mod or the cam itself...my Saunders Hyperglide pulled my cables in so far that it was causing contact. I went back to the stock slide and no contact


I had the exact same problem, and I did the exact same thing.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

KYbowunter89,

I have heard about it never seen it and I am using the hyperglide myself. It should not be pulling it so far that the sides of the cams or mods rub on the strings, or cables. Some people have said that were getting cam lean due to the hyperglide. Did you notice a change it J-hook distance when you changed the slide? It maybe that those using the hyperglide have a twist or two less in there cables. You may want to check the j hook distance with hyperslide and with stock see if they are the same. I think they will change and reducing a twist or 2 should bring it back. Good luck.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

I have another lower poundage guardian that I bought for my son that all I changed was the slide without any other changes to the bow, I will look at it tomorrow and swap the slides and see what changes it actually makes to the j-hook difference and let you all know. If anyone else has any insight feel free to jump in.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*The only thing I can say is that if you just want to change out your slide because the stock one is worn out, you can use a stock hoyt slide. I have one on my Guardian. They have the same offset as the stock slide and they are cheap. I think they are around $6. I've been using mine for about a year, no problems whatsoever.*


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

Love mine, it's a work horse. Ya gotta make em earn their keep or they won't respect ya. A winners choice slide works pretty well on mine. I love the fact of being able to take it down in the field without a press. Best hunting bow ever!


----------



## chase.ervin (Jun 10, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> My new (to me) joy!  (only pic I have... sorry no goodies on it)


I have the same color strings love mine... I have see through searving and it is killer... a guy named tom parkinson makes them for me. great guy to deal with and great price for what you get...


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Finally*

I said I would post pictures of my smoke chrome Guardian and then ran into problems with the camera. I think I've got that resolved lets see if I can get it done this time.


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Heres another*

Couldn't find this one


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

*Nice!*

It's a beauty! very nice rig wish I had it!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I just came in from dooing a little tinkering on my '08 Guardian. Got the j-hooks set perfect, ATA at 33 5/8" and BH at 7.065" and man did it make a difference. Back wall is like concrete, and the bow shoots lights out. Figured I would get it all tweaked out since I have not been in the woods yet do to working 7 days a week  since returning from an 8 month lay-off. Can't justify the time off right now since we are facing a potential lay-off in November again.

Anyway, if you are on the fence about doing this to your Guardian, just do it. You will be amazed!


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Good deal :thumbs_up Now just make sure the broadheads are hitting with your field points and you're ready to stick one :wink:


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I just made some changes to my Guardian, I've got it shooting lights out, put on A spot hogg real deal sight, with 4X lens and sun shade, and a limb driver, check it out!


----------



## nicksal48 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Best arrows for guardian??????????*

I just bought a 08 guardian. God i love this bow!!!!!!!! I just wanted to ask what the best arrows for the guardian are.
Its close to 70# My DL is 27 1/2 with a d-loop and release. i am shooting beeman ics hunter elites 400 gr., 8.4gpi with 100gr tips. also has blazer viens. just wondering if anyone knows of a better made arrow.


----------



## wood181 (Feb 26, 2007)

*my 07*

28.5 DL, maxed at 60 lbs, shooting 375 grain Gold Tip XT hunters at about 267 FPS. Between hunting and 3D seasons I'm going to try to build a Gold Tip Ultra Light 400 to about 320 grains to pick up some speed. I would like to be closer to 280 FPS for hunting.

Here it has a Vapor Trail Strings/Cable, Limb Driver, Tru Glo Micro Adjust 5 pin and a B stinger.

For hunting I use a short S coil stab.

I now have mine within specs at 1/16" short on ATA, spot on for BH, both cams stop at EXACTLY the same time.

My wall became rock hard and the bow shoots WAY BETTER than I can.

I'm hanging on to this one for a long time.

Having trouble uploading photo, I'll try again tonight.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

wood181 said:


> 28.5 DL, maxed at 60 lbs, shooting 375 grain Gold Tip XT hunters at about 267 FPS. Between hunting and 3D seasons I'm going to try to build a Gold Tip Ultra Light 400 to about 320 grains to pick up some speed. I would like to be closer to 280 FPS for hunting.
> 
> Here it has a Vapor Trail Strings/Cable, Limb Driver, Tru Glo Micro Adjust 5 pin and a B stinger.
> 
> ...


My Guardian has 50# limbs as I'm a old man, but I've been shooting Gold tip Ulta light 500 in it, deer season just unded here, and I made two pass throughs with these, they are 6.3gpi for a arrow weight of 307gr, grewat arrow.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Roger Sr. said:


> My Guardian has 50# limbs as I'm a old man, but I've been shooting Gold tip Ulta light 500 in it, deer season just unded here, and I made two pass throughs with these, they are 6.3gpi for a arrow weight of 307gr, grewat arrow.


Made some typo's hope you can read it?


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got my second guardian today and will not for any reason get rid of this one!!! They are amazing bows! It will take an awesome bow to de-throne this one!!!

I am shooting only 1 pin to about 34 yards and I shoot 410 grain arrow out of a 29" 70# bow! Not sure of speed....but it has to be moving pretty good. At 20 top of heart and at 34 still in the bottom of heart, this is holding in the middle of the heart too! What are you guys getting for speed out of yours? Thanks and good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*I'm shooting Gold Tip Pro Hunters, 421 grains, out of my 62 lb., 28" Guardian at 256 fps. Superb accuracy. I have some Gold Tip XT Hunters as well, and they shoot great as well.*


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Trying out Victory Vforce HV 400's this year for deer. They are weighing in at 318gr. I have chrono'd them at 296fps. No shot opportunities yet; but hope to get my chance within the next couple weeks. My Guardian is at 60# and 29.5" draw.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Uuuuggggghhhh!!!!!!!*

Well I just had to make the hardest decision of my life so far! Do to an unforseen medical bill, I am going to have to sell my brand new '08 Guardian. I just got the bow set-up and tuned using this very thread and have only shot 3 dozen arrows through it. It was either sell this one or my Commander, but my Commander has proven itself to me so it stays. I will be listing it in the classifieds on Saturday so if you are looking for one keep an eye out for it. Specs are in my sig!

I am so sick about this right now. So far this bow was looking to be the "One"!

Z


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Bummer. Man, I cannot imagine what that must feel like. I hope that the Lord will bless you with another one in the near future. :thumbs_up


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Don't do it! You will hate yourself in the morning:wink: I hope things get better. Someone will be real happy with your loss, so I guess that is a good thing?


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't want to but I must! ukey:


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is my Guardian. 
http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/DSCN10952.JPG


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 2007 Guardian for sale if anyone is interested.
Pm me for details.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

deerhunter81 said:


> I just got my second guardian today and will not for any reason get rid of this one!!! They are amazing bows! It will take an awesome bow to de-throne this one!!!
> 
> I am shooting only 1 pin to about 34 yards and I shoot 410 grain arrow out of a 29" 70# bow! Not sure of speed....but it has to be moving pretty good. At 20 top of heart and at 34 still in the bottom of heart, this is holding in the middle of the heart too! What are you guys getting for speed out of yours? Thanks and good luck everyone!!!!


I was getting 301 out of mine with a 29" DL, 70# DW and a PSE 300 with 100g head. Switched limbs to 60# max and switched arrows to Maxima arrows, no chrony work yet.

Mike


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Just upgraded my Guardian last night with a Sword Twilight Hunter Micro sight. Made it to the range tonight and sighted in all five pins. It proved to be a very accurate bow when I was dialing in the 50yd & 60yd pins.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Does the Sword site have tool-less gang adjustments? I've been curious about one.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

If anybody has some CP 4 or 3.5 Mods, I will pay or swap out a set of 29" mods if you like. I am needing a 27 or 27.5 draw. Thanks.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Everytime I see this thread pop up it makes me miss my Guardian. It was an older 07 and it had its quirks with some wierd limb deflections but it was still a great bow. Would stack a fletched and bare shaft at 40 yards all day long.

Anyone want to trade theirs for a Katera? maybe?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I just put speed knocks on my new Winner's Choice strings last night and shot it through the chrono.

With 27", 54 lbs, peep and loop:

363 grain arrow (Carbon Express CXL2)- 245 fps
353 grain arrow (Easton Redline)- 249 fps

I did the math, and that is about right on! I love this bow.


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

First season with my 08 I was thinking about changing strings and cables (it was a demo when purchased). Is it a real technical deal to change them yourself by breaking the bow down with linb bolts? This is my first binary and I can't say I really know the difference. We don't have any good shops around so I usually do my own work.

Thanks


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

They are super easy to work on even using the no press option. Just be sure to grease the limb bolt threads every couple of in and out cycles to keep from galling up the riser threads.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

davehunts4m said:


> First season with my 08 I was thinking about changing strings and cables (it was a demo when purchased). Is it a real technical deal to change them yourself by breaking the bow down with linb bolts? This is my first binary and I can't say I really know the difference. We don't have any good shops around so I usually do my own work.
> 
> Thanks


It's not difficult, but post # 125 will help you through the process :darkbeer:


----------



## TREW (Mar 10, 2009)

davehunts4m said:


> First season with my 08 I was thinking about changing strings and cables (it was a demo when purchased). Is it a real technical deal to change them yourself by breaking the bow down with linb bolts? This is my first binary and I can't say I really know the difference. We don't have any good shops around so I usually do my own work.
> 
> Thanks


Take pics of all the parts, measure Peep, speed nocks,nock point, before you take it down and you won't have to worry about getting everything back together correctly. 

Just put the new string and cables on, tighten down the limb bolts and measure the Brace, AtoA and adjust accordingly.


----------



## mag1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I love my guardian, I do think I want to put a string stop on it. But here is a few pics. 70#dw 28dl Beeman ICS hunters 400


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback! One more question about cables. I've read they should cross above the slide bar - and some say below it. What's the deal????

Thanks again!


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

They should cross above. I believe the answer is something like this...

Initially, the documentation Bowtech released with a picture of the Guardian showed them crossing below the cable rod... many folks point to that picture as their point of reference for the above / below answer... Bowtech actually may have also initially shipped the bow that way also, but have since clarified that they should cross above the cable guard. Some may still argue the point, but mine's staying above... checkout pics in the classifieds of the '08 NIB Guardians... They're all above the cable rod... same for '07 Guardians... s'posed to be *above* :darkbeer:


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

NC stringpuller said:


> They should cross above. I believe the answer is something like this...
> 
> Initially, the documentation Bowtech released with a picture of the Guardian showed them crossing below the cable rod... many folks point to that picture as their point of reference for the above / below answer... Bowtech actually may have also initially shipped the bow that way also, but have since clarified that they should cross above the cable guard. Some may still argue the point, but mine's staying above... checkout pics in the classifieds of the '08 NIB Guardians... They're all above the cable rod... same for '07 Guardians... s'posed to be *above* :darkbeer:


except the ones that are run below.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*to those that have changed your strings.....*

What about those speed buttons (?) on the string, just above and below the cams? Do they just slide off? Should re-use them on the new strings? Get new ones from Bowtech? Use something different? How about those 4 fingered rubber things that are on each cable and on the string? The top one blew off a few months ago.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

wdriver said:


> What about those speed buttons (?) on the string, just above and below the cams? Do they just slide off? Should re-use them on the new strings? Get new ones from Bowtech? Use something different? How about those 4 fingered rubber things that are on each cable and on the string? The top one blew off a few months ago.



Mine are coming off as well. Bump for an answer and a suggestion on what to replace them with.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Speed buttons are simply nocks crimped on and then covered with shrink wrap, so I wouldn't reuse them. As for bowtechs 4 fingered thingy it is a string silencer, vibration dampener. You can buy them in kits, but for better spent money you can get similar product by Bowjacks and Sims. Both have different products both work well, and the fingers blow off of the bowtech ones randomly. I have seen it a lot on various bowtechs of mine and my brothers.


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the valuable info! Another question. Timing. I read the gap on the J hooks should be a little larger than the thickness of a credit card. My bottom one is that space, and the top is almost closed or acrtually touching. I measured tiller and its okay. How would you adjust this?

Thanks


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd suggest checking to see if the stops on both cams are hitting the cables at the same time at full draw... (draw board is best, but having someone watch while you draw can be successfull also). The setting of both J-hook gaps the same is supposed to "time" the cams so the posts contact the cables at the same time, but some will claim that's not the case all the time.

Bottom line, I'd say better to check and see if it's needed before you jump right in and go unnessarily twisting :darkbeer:

Sorry... I didn't really answer your question did I? :embara:
Post #125 explains it better, but basicly you back out the limb bolts where they're centered in the view hole, remove one of the cables, then twist / untwist cables where needed to have equal gap. :darkbeer:


----------



## reubin williams (Feb 22, 2009)

I own 2 gaurdians and the j hook spacing is different on both, one bow the j hooks are a quarters width and the bow is 71 lbs. with 76 let off, the other bow is a nickles width 72 lbs. 77 percent let off. To increase the gap you untwist the cable that is hooked on the lobe right beside the j hook and to decrease add twist to the cable. You want both gaps to be the same. On both of my gaurdians if you set the gaps any less than a quarter your let off goes to heck and the bow has zero valley and try's to snatch right out of your hand no sooner than you get it drew back. Hope this helps.
Reubin


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

Much thanks!


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw that you all were talking about cable siders and need to get a new one. Should I get the factory or an after market one? I have a fall away rest on my bow as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

here is a pic of my 08 guardian...defenatly the best bow i have ever shot and owned............i love it!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

Foxr2 I don't know the answer but would like to know. I got my son a guardian too and his slide is creaking. We like quite bows and I'm not sure what to do about it.

Does anyone have experience with Muzzy Zero Effect rests on the Guardian?


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

man I am just full of questions! I wanted to know the best press for a guardian? I know you can back out limb bolts but if you are make minute cable tweeks its a pain to repeatedlt do and undo bolts. I have an appl press but am afraid to use it on the G.

Thanks


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Foxzr2 said:


> I saw that you all were talking about cable siders and need to get a new one. Should I get the factory or an after market one? I have a fall away rest on my bow as well. Thanks for the help.


I got tired of factory one eating up my cables, I put on a Hoyt proset cable glade, from Lancaster archery, it has the same offset as the factory one but works a lot better.


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I put the new Muzzy rest on my Guardian, huge amount of travel with this rest, fletching clearence is not an issue. I will try to post some pics tomorrow.


davehunts4m said:


> Foxr2 I don't know the answer but would like to know. I got my son a guardian too and his slide is creaking. We like quite bows and I'm not sure what to do about it.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Muzzy Zero Effect rests on the Guardian?


----------



## 31matthew (Dec 2, 2008)

I have tried to read the full post so as not to ask a repeat question and cant find it exactly. I recently purchased an 08 Gaurdian (62lbs @ 29in draw). Bow looks great but Im used to my 08 commander and the Commander has more valley than the Gaurdian. Now I have read about the J hook adjustment, but one question. To increase the valley, do I want more gap at the J hook or less, and same question for let off, To increase let off do I want more gap or less?


current measurements are 
J hook= about a nickel and a half
ATA= 33 5/8
BH= 7 1/16


----------



## reubin williams (Feb 22, 2009)

More gap will give you more let off and valley, but don't go to far, mine are a little more than the thickness of a nickle and I have 76 percent let off and the most valley than you can get with a gaurdian and that's not much.
Reubin


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

reubin williams said:


> More gap will give you more let off and valley,


As I recall when I received my "new" G a couple months back, my results were opposite of yours...

I received it with huge J-hook gap, no letoff (very little anyways) and no valley whatsoever (creep at all and it would snatch the draw from me) ... I closed the gaps and now have 78% letoff and a nice valley. :darkbeer:


----------



## 31matthew (Dec 2, 2008)

NC stringpuller said:


> As I recall when I received my "new" G a couple months back, my results were opposite of yours...
> 
> I received it with huge J-hook gap, no letoff (very little anyways) and no valley whatsoever (creep at all and it would snatch the draw from me) ... I closed the gaps and now have 78% letoff and a nice valley. :darkbeer:



What do you cincider "huge" and where is yours set know. Does it take a lot of adjustment to notice a difference? I dont know exactly what my let off is, but if it creeps at all, it tries to get away from me.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

When I received the bow I'd guess the gap to be over 1/8" closer to 1/4", and now my gap is about the width of a business card... a little under the suggested nickel or quarter gap (only got low 70's letoff with the nickel / quarter), and it took closing them a little more to get 78% :darkbeer:

Post # 125 will help you out if you're looking to make some adjustments :thumbs_up


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

My latest Guardian came the same way, gaps at almost 1/4". The nickel-thickness is feeling pretty good for me, haven't measured letoff but the transition to the valley is smooth. Too much valley on a bow and you'll kind of "slam" into it- I prefer a short valley without the big jerk at the end of the draw.

Also the lower % letoff isn't necessarily a bad thing- I feel like the more holding weight at full draw you have, the less pronounced bow torque is. As long as you can hold it for 2 minutes while a buck is eyeballing you!


----------



## 31matthew (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks guys. Im going to try closing the gaps a little to see if it helps.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*J hooks, cable slide*

*I was shooting my Guardian today and noticed that there was a larger gap on the top cam. I just got finished getting them to both have a gap about the size of a credit card. Valley feels a little better. Draw stops hitting exactly the same. I also changed out the cable slide to an '09 Bowtech cable slide. I have more clearance now, because it pulls the cables over a little more. The containment clamp for my QAD rest was hitting the Norway string tamer. I am noticing wear on the cable around the clamp. I think it hitting the side of the string tamer is what caused it.(?) I will probably shoot it on Saturday. I'll post any significant results, should I have any. The picture below was taken this afternoon, with my Guardian cams out of sync.*


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

for adjusting the j-hook, would that lower the draw weight?


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd get rid of the clamp, and serve the rest string in the cable... (do a search, many threads on here on DIY...) Also, using that type of rest you may need the j-hook gaps to be slightly different (at rest) due to the increased pull the rest puts on the down cable.

The main thing is that both drawstops make contact at the same time at full draw. :darkbeer:


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

tarleet said:


> for adjusting the j-hook, would that lower the draw weight?


That depends on how much adjusting you do... shortening / twisting the cables in general increase max DW, but you probably wouldn't notice a difference with a little twist here or there. :darkbeer:


----------



## 31matthew (Dec 2, 2008)

One more thing. Draw stop on top is hitting before the one on the bottom. What is the procedure for adjusting this?


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Take a twist out of the top or put a twist into the bottom cable. Adding twists will reduce j hook spacing and removing will increase space. As to valley on the guardian it will always be small. You will need to play with j hook spacing to find the perfect let off, it does take work. If you are finding that the stops are not hitting at the same time you may want to measure tillers and brace height to make sure that they are also in spec.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

NC stringpuller said:


> I'd get rid of the clamp, and serve the rest string in the cable... (do a search, many threads on here on DIY...) Also, using that type of rest you may need the j-hook gaps to be slightly different (at rest) due to the increased pull the rest puts on the down cable.
> 
> The main thing is that both drawstops make contact at the same time at full draw. :darkbeer:


+1 best thing you can do is serve it in, it also looks so much better.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Well I finally kind of have my Guardian finished. For those of you that remember all the hassles and problems that I went through with this bow. After I picked up all my pieces of my bow from the shop it sat around on my bench for about a month. One night I decided I was going to see what all the fuss was about that they supposedly spent 6 hours trying to assemble my bow. My first big problem that they had was that the axles didnt fit in the new limbs. I admit they didnt slide right in but it wasnt as bad as they claimed. I took a little piece of emory cloth and wrapped it around a piece of 1/8" rod stock and spun the limbs on it. Just took a couple spins on each end of the limbs and the axles fit just fine. They must have just had a little bit of the camo dipping in the holes. That little project took me about half an hour. It was finally starting to look like a bow now that the riser had limbs on it. I ordered a set of strings from a guy here on AT and I had them within a week. I put them on the other night and after months of aggrevation I could finally draw my Guardian back!! I have to do a little bit of twisting on the strings and cables to tune it, but it is a shootable bow finally. Here is a pic of my nightmare Guardian!!


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

NICE setup!!!


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

i love this bow i have a late 07 Guardian and it is the best bow i have ever had


----------



## toadless (Jul 14, 2009)

*new limbs*

I bought a NIB Guardian last year online. I love the bow.However,I have recently noticed a crack in the bottom limb and wanted to know where you would recommend me buying new limbs at? thanks


----------



## toadless (Jul 14, 2009)

*new limbs*

Do 07 guardian limbs fit on 08 guardian?


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Local dealer can get limbs for you. 07-08 are interchangeable.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Cariss, that is a sweet looking bow.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Cariss said:


> Well I finally kind of have my Guardian finished. For those of you that remember all the hassles and problems that I went through with this bow. After I picked up all my pieces of my bow from the shop it sat around on my bench for about a month. One night I decided I was going to see what all the fuss was about that they supposedly spent 6 hours trying to assemble my bow. My first big problem that they had was that the axles didnt fit in the new limbs. I admit they didnt slide right in but it wasnt as bad as they claimed. I took a little piece of emory cloth and wrapped it around a piece of 1/8" rod stock and spun the limbs on it. Just took a couple spins on each end of the limbs and the axles fit just fine. They must have just had a little bit of the camo dipping in the holes. That little project took me about half an hour. It was finally starting to look like a bow now that the riser had limbs on it. I ordered a set of strings from a guy here on AT and I had them within a week. I put them on the other night and after months of aggrevation I could finally draw my Guardian back!! I have to do a little bit of twisting on the strings and cables to tune it, but it is a shootable bow finally. Here is a pic of my nightmare Guardian!!


Nice job,
I do remember your earlier post about this bow, and am happy to see that you got it worked out, have fun shooting it! also nice bow!


----------



## bowtechvft (Feb 23, 2006)

*j hook?*



NC stringpuller said:


> Here's a little on j-hook adjustments...
> 
> I've yet to verify with Bowtech but read over and over on here you want j-hook to limb spacing of a quarter 1.68mm, or a nickel 1.88mm... I've also read over and over that it's impossible to achieve 80% letoff (normally in the low 70's)... (used a digital micrometer for measurements   )
> 
> ...


what are they and where


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Very Nice!*



Cariss said:


> Well I finally kind of have my Guardian finished. For those of you that remember all the hassles and problems that I went through with this bow. After I picked up all my pieces of my bow from the shop it sat around on my bench for about a month. One night I decided I was going to see what all the fuss was about that they supposedly spent 6 hours trying to assemble my bow. My first big problem that they had was that the axles didnt fit in the new limbs. I admit they didnt slide right in but it wasnt as bad as they claimed. I took a little piece of emory cloth and wrapped it around a piece of 1/8" rod stock and spun the limbs on it. Just took a couple spins on each end of the limbs and the axles fit just fine. They must have just had a little bit of the camo dipping in the holes. That little project took me about half an hour. It was finally starting to look like a bow now that the riser had limbs on it. I ordered a set of strings from a guy here on AT and I had them within a week. I put them on the other night and after months of aggrevation I could finally draw my Guardian back!! I have to do a little bit of twisting on the strings and cables to tune it, but it is a shootable bow finally. Here is a pic of my nightmare Guardian!!



_That's one bad arse looking Guardian! Congratulations!_


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*J hooks*



bowtechvft said:


> what are they and where


_Notice the J shaped hook on the left side of the cam right next to the limb. Sorry the picture isn't that great._


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I just made some changes to this bow,man this thing shoots love it, 
I was told that I could not use the sun shade with the wrap on the Spot hogg
real deal sight, well if you use longer scrows you can as you can see.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*'09 cable slide*

_I put an '09 Bowtech cable slide on my Guardian. I've shot it a bunch in the last few weeks. It is working out great. Not that it was ever an issue, but I do have more vane clearance as well._


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*What size end serving on custom strings?*


What size (diameter) end serving should I order on new custom strings for my Guardian? Should I ask for Halo?


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

wdriver said:


> What size (diameter) end serving should I order on new custom strings for my Guardian? Should I ask for Halo?


I really can only say that I just ordered new custom strings and cables with Halo servings for my Guardian.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I kind of have a dumb question. How critical is the ATA measurement? Right now the way I have the bow set up the brace height is at 7 1/8", the J hooks are set at about a nickel thickness on each cam, and the ATA measurement is 1/2" shorter then what it calls for. If I did take a couple twists out of the string would it throw everything off?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*ttt*

The A to A and brace are not carved in stone. Being a little off I would think is ok. A 1/2" off of A to A I think is a bit much. I'd play with it a bit more. Either put some twists into the cables or take some out of the string.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

1/2" short (of 33 3/4") would mean your peak weight is probably WAY above spec, probably not good for the limbs.... you should be able to untwist them and get the ATA pretty close and still have your brace height be within 1/8". With the parallel limb bows the brace height doesn't change nearly as fast as the ATA does. You might want to put it on a bow scale to check the draw weight before you tweak anything but I think 1/2" short probably isn't very good for it.... (I worry about mine being 1/16" short... but I'm an idiot)


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Roger Sr. said:


> I just put two 5/16 long 8/32 cap screws with heat shrink on them,in the draw stop ends of my mods, my cables don't need them at this time, but they may down the road, just got them at the hardware store.


----------



## allegrofuzzy (Nov 18, 2006)

I've noticed a new noise lately when I shoot my Guardian, the closest I can describe it is imagine two thick soft rubber balls hitting together, and bouncing rapidly a couple of times. Fairly quiet, but kind of weird. After thinking about it a while, I decided to see if the draw stops were hitting at the same time. I timed this bow only a few weeks ago. To my surprise, the stops were off by quite a bit! Then it hit me-- I had changed out the stock cable slide for a Saunders Hyper slide, for more clearance. A few twists to one cable and the stops were back in time, and the noise is gone. Bow seems faster now, too! 

Just a tip, check the timing after every tweak!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*cable slide replacement*

Good to know. I changed my stock slide to an '09 Bowtech slide. It pulls the cables farther away. I have more clearance now too, which wasn't an issue as much as the '08 slides wearing out. The '09 slide is working out great. I had to take out 1 twist in 1 cable for timing.


----------



## pizzitem (Aug 18, 2008)

First off I would like to say thanks for this thread it's awesome.

I have a 2008 Guardian with a limbdriver rest. I will post pictures soon.

This is my first attempt at setting up a bow.

I made some cables and strings with the help of a fellow archery club member and we put the new cables and string on.
I checked my Brace Height and I think it is good 7 1/8 to the middle of the string. The ATA is 33 3/4 which is good also. 
I also checked the Jhooks and they are both about a quarters width.

Before I changed my strings and cables my cable use to come down the middle of the drawstop screw the part covered with heat shrink.
Now with the new cables and string they do not. They come down the inside of the screw, touching the screw and the drawstop arm. 
I know it's hard to understand without a picture.

Is this O.K. or did I mess up twisting the cables and maybe caused some Cam Lean?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

It doesn't sound messed up at all.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know there was a thread a while back about adding speed knocks to strings to gain speed has anyone experimented with this concept and if so what was the distance on the guardian to get optimal speed??


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

jamerman09 said:


> I know there was a thread a while back about adding speed knocks to strings to gain speed has anyone experimented with this concept and if so what was the distance on the guardian to get optimal speed??


by what I was told the best way is to find the optimal spot for speed nocks is to experiment with a chorno. place the speed nock around up and down from the cam. Start with the top. chorno and keep chorno until you start to gain some FPS. once you find the sweet spot, add another and chorno some more until you see that there is no more speed gain. repeat for the bottom. experiment until you get optimal speed.

But like me, i dont have a chorno so i cant but im not too worry about speed.


----------



## Sorgy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Torquless grip or Bob Lambeth side plates on your Guardian?*

Guy's,
Anybody use either of the grips above on there Guardians. Please give me some feedback. 
I am fighting torque issues/consistant grip issues with my Guardian. Does anyone have a tip or two to help? I am looking for a more natural/consistant grip-- I have improved my grip a lot but still have the little left to right misses that I can attribute to my grip.

thanks 

Steve


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually spent some time shooting mine today for the first time since I had it custom dipped! I basically put it together when I got it back and put new strings, put everything in spec, and just roughly sighted it in, and then left it alone because hunting season started and was shooting my Captain! Well season is over now and wanted to get this Guardian ready for indoor 3-D, so yesterday I go to make sure it is hitting where I want and it was dead on, and also shot a 43 yard robinhood with it! Also when I put the bow back together and got everything in spec and the poundage I wanted and the arrow squared up on the first shot it shot a perfect bullet hole through paper, it just don't get any better! It is hard to beat a Guardian!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorgy said:


> Guy's,
> Anybody use either of the grips above on there Guardians. Please give me some feedback.
> I am fighting torque issues/consistant grip issues with my Guardian. Does anyone have a tip or two to help? I am looking for a more natural/consistant grip-- I have improved my grip a lot but still have the little left to right misses that I can attribute to my grip.
> 
> ...


My son has the Bob Lambeth side plates on his Diamond Edge and I'm jelious. He's lucky his bow is RH and mine are LH. Bob's plates are a very nice fit on bowtech bows and really fits the hand well. I tried a one piece grip (bowtech, not torqueless) and I didn't like it at all. Side plates were much better for me.


----------



## Sorgy (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks--- Keep the responses coming.
Bob's side plates look incredible-

Steve


----------



## Northerner10 (Jan 11, 2008)

*O7 Guardian*


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

jamerman09 said:


> I know there was a thread a while back about adding speed knocks to strings to gain speed has anyone experimented with this concept and if so what was the distance on the guardian to get optimal speed??





tarleet said:


> by what I was told the best way is to find the optimal spot for speed nocks is to experiment with a chorno. place the speed nock around up and down from the cam. Start with the top. chorno and keep chorno until you start to gain some FPS. once you find the sweet spot, add another and chorno some more until you see that there is no more speed gain. repeat for the bottom. experiment until you get optimal speed.
> 
> But like me, i dont have a chorno so i cant but im not too worry about speed.




*I just got new strings for my Guardian. I'm going to put the speed nocks in the same place as on the factory strings, since I don't have a chrono. *


----------



## WackN12pntS (Apr 21, 2009)

*route of strings*

i just got new strings in the mail for my 08 Guardian and its right handed and wonder how to reinstall the new strings, forgot to take pics of how the old ones were on there, can anyone post a pic of both sides of the cam and how the strings are routed...please pm me with info so i know its on here....Thanks so much


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

I just received an 08 guardian after shooting my buddies. Man, it is a smooth shooting no shock, no sound making machine...Certainly took me by surprise at the lack of everything. Working on a few things with it, but love it to this point. No press? LOVE IT! Debating the cable slide. I have a teflon version and it appears better, especially now that I have the cables routed to x above the road...no more clearance issues with the sts either. Setting timing was a cinch...an absolute hair more than a quarter. Shooting it today after resetting center shot and timing....


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

when i bought my bow from the shop my factory cables crossed below the buss bar ,there is a pic of my bow on page 9 post # 324 i beleive ....now i know you guys say that above is the corect way ,now i have new factory cables and the shop just so happen to install them to cross above ,so crossing obove or below i would have never known if it wasnt for this thread i thank you for that but it shoots the same to me i think..i couldnt tell really or maybe i didnt know what to look for,my quaestin is ,why didnt bowtech send it out of the factory the corect way....and are ther alot of others with this same outcome when they first get there bow....thanks ......jack(OH YA I FRIKIN LOVE MY GUARDIAN )


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

automan26 said:


> I love talking the Mathews guys into shooting my Guardian. After just the first shot they get a funny look on their face and stare at the bow with an expression of amazement. Then they quietly say, "That's really nice." and walk away with a funny look on their face that says, "Well, I guess Mathews isn't the top dog any longer." (It has happened more than once.)
> 
> Automan


thats funny as you can see my name is swtchbackjack,well i went in to shoot my switchy and the owner being the salesmen that he is asked me to shoot the guardian...well long story short i put my switchy up for sale the next day....couldnt get the bow out of my head.....i love it..:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

switchbackjack said:


> thats funny as you can see my name is swtchbackjack,well i went in to shoot my switchy and the owner being the salesmen that he is asked me to shoot the guardian...well long story short i put my switchy up for sale the next day....couldnt get the bow out of my head.....i love it..:darkbeer:


yep i get that alot too. let my buddy shoot it and they like wow. looking at the bow then down range to see if they shot an arrow.


----------



## WackN12pntS (Apr 21, 2009)

*ttt*

HERE IT IS NOW BACK TOGETHER AFTER A FEW MONTHS OF BEING OUT FOR A FACE LIFT JUST GOT HER BACK TODAY

FACE LIFT INCLUDES:
NEW PRO-LINE STRINGS 452X CABLES AND STRINGS

RISER DONE IN FLAT BLACK POWDER COAT---THANK YOU POSTEN----FREAKING AWSOME WORK AND GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH

CAMS DIPPED IN HRDWDS GRN HD BY RaHoffer LLC great work and very quick turn around www.rahoffer.com

BRACKETS ON NEW OCTANE QUIVER POWDER COATED IN RED---AGAIN THANK YOU POSTEN

NEW XTREME ARCHERY 4PIN .029 HRDWDS GRN HD SIGHT


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

WILD looking Guardian!:shade:


----------



## Wauwatosa (Jan 27, 2010)

*Guardian Case*

Hi, I am pretty new to the forum and bowhunting. I just picked up a new 2007 Guardian without a case. It has a 7" Octane stabilizer on it already.

I was wondering is there particular case people use for the Guardian? I was looking for a good case that will protect my baby without breaking the bank. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

The Guardian should fit in most standard bowcases, but double check to make sure if you can. The Commander definitely runs into some problems due to the extra length and riser design, but the guardian fits in my regular old Plano Protector fairly well, allthough it's all the way to one side since I have a broadhead box mounted inside at one end.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone run a tube on the peep for factory strings? The shop near here said to run a tube because they will twist unless I get differenct higher quality strings. Im sure the tube is zapping some speed also. I dont mind the tube myself just curious what others are doing with their factory strings.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Does anyone run a tube on the peep for factory strings? The shop near here said to run a tube because they will twist unless I get differenct higher quality strings. Im sure the tube is zapping some speed also. I dont mind the tube myself just curious what others are doing with their factory strings.


I have no need for a tube with my factory strings. I shoot a loop for my release.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Any shop that's advising you to run a tube peep is about 10 years behind the times, I'm afraid.... They're either just trying to sell you some more expensive strings or are really ignorant of what most manufacturers are putting on their bows. Bowtech's strings will do just fine, if they're properly stretched-in and rotated, you shouldn't have any problem at all if you just use a string loop and keep an eye on it. The noise factor and speed loss, in addition to the wear and eventual breakage of the rubber tubing, are why seeing a (modern) bow with a rubber peep tube on it now is extremely rare..... 

... plus on the Guardian, without the need for a bowpress, if your peep ever does start to rotate it's extremely easy to break down (anywhere) and put a twist in the string to fix it- 5 minutes tops. God, I love that feature!!!!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Lyleberry said:


> Any shop that's advising you to run a tube peep is about 10 years behind the times, I'm afraid.... They're either just trying to sell you some more expensive strings or are really ignorant of what most manufacturers are putting on their bows. Bowtech's strings will do just fine, if they're properly stretched-in and rotated, you shouldn't have any problem at all if you just use a string loop and keep an eye on it. The noise factor and speed loss, in addition to the wear and eventual breakage of the rubber tubing, are why seeing a (modern) bow with a rubber peep tube on it now is extremely rare.....
> 
> ... plus on the Guardian, without the need for a bowpress, if your peep ever does start to rotate it's extremely easy to break down (anywhere) and put a twist in the string to fix it- 5 minutes tops. God, I love that feature!!!!


+1
After my initial break in with my Guardian, the strings have remained stable for about a year now. No peep rotation. No need for a tube. Stock strings are just fine.


----------



## Sorgy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Stabilizers*

Guy's, 
What kind of stabilizers are you settin your Guardians up with? I do some 3D- league stuff and hunting and backyard shooting. No 5 spot shooting.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorgy said:


> Guy's,
> What kind of stabilizers are you settin your Guardians up with? I do some 3D- league stuff and hunting and backyard shooting. No 5 spot shooting.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I am using the Octane, looks good, matches mow and works for me. 7" model


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorgy said:


> Guy's,
> What kind of stabilizers are you settin your Guardians up with? I do some 3D- league stuff and hunting and backyard shooting. No 5 spot shooting.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


*B-Stinger:thumbs_up*


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

12" Xtreme XQ :wink:


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

None here! One reason I was stoked to get Guardian, it balances just fine without a stabilizer, plus it doesn't even need anything like an Enhancer since it's so vibration free as is! No point hauling around extra weight for hunting if it's not doing anything, as most short stabilizers are mainly for balance or vibration absorbtion rather than actually changing the moment of interia of the bow...


... I do use a homemade 12" stab for 3-D though (to stay in the hunter class), titatium tubing with a tungsten weight at the very end (so kinda like a B-stinger), not sure how much good it actually does in terms of stabilizing but it's nice to set the bow down on and prop up with an arrow on the string!


----------



## Wauwatosa (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks!*



Lyleberry said:


> The Guardian should fit in most standard bowcases, but double check to make sure if you can. The Commander definitely runs into some problems due to the extra length and riser design, but the guardian fits in my regular old Plano Protector fairly well, allthough it's all the way to one side since I have a broadhead box mounted inside at one end.



Thanks for the help. I just picked up the Plano® Protector Deluxe Single Bow Case, and its great. Its big enough that I don't have to remove my 7" Octane stabilizer.


----------



## Wauwatosa (Jan 27, 2010)

*Sound right to you?*

I am sorry if I am posting in the wrong place, but I am thinking the question is more Guardian specific.

I just took in my "new to me" 07 Guardian in to my local proshop to get the draw length adjusted, and get some arrows. The gentleman that helped me had just sold his 07 Guardian for a Destroyer, and he recommended the basic setup he had been using. 

He recommended some CX Maxima 150s with a 100 grain tip, which work out to a 320 grain arrow. They are 28 in with 4in feather fletchings, offset. I am set at 65lb draw, and a 27 inch draw length. I have a peep and two 'spider' silencers, no release loop.

My questions:

1. The chronograph clocked me in at 277 fps after paper tuning. When I plug in the specs at backcountry bow hunting
it suggests I should be around 296 fps. I am getting what I should out of this bow? Or am I missing something?

2. I am 6'0" tall, do I just have genetically short arms for a draw length of 27"? When I divide my height by 2.5, I get 28.8?

I appreciate any input. I am not trying to just get speed for speed's sake, it just caused me to wonder if I was just getting blown off by the pro shop or if they are just starting slow because I am a newbie.

Thanks!


----------



## Wauwatosa (Jan 27, 2010)

*link*

I couldn't post the link to the speed calculator before, here it is: http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Wauwatosa said:


> I am sorry if I am posting in the wrong place, but I am thinking the question is more Guardian specific.
> 
> I just took in my "new to me" 07 Guardian in to my local proshop to get the draw length adjusted, and get some arrows. The gentleman that helped me had just sold his 07 Guardian for a Destroyer, and he recommended the basic setup he had been using.
> 
> ...


I would guess that those arrows are under spined. I am shooting a 60 max and using the 250's. Your bow is slow. Draw has nothing to do with your height, it is based on arm span.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

*No Gloves*

I just put new string and cables on my Guardian, well a saw on a web site that Strother archery is using the old No Gloves on there new bows, in place of speed nocks and string leaches, so when I put them on I put some No Gloves on them, I used these 40 years ago before compound bows, hey they really work great. I shot some arrows through my chrono and I'm getting about the same speed I did with my old strings with speed nocks, check out the pics.


----------



## Wauwatosa (Jan 27, 2010)

So the No Gloves act as a string silencer, but with less speed loss?


----------



## WackN12pntS (Apr 21, 2009)

*ttt*



NC stringpuller said:


> I really love this bow, and wanted to start a thread for questions, tips and tricks as kind of a quick reference for all the other Guardian owners out there...:darkbeer:
> 
> disclaimer: I'm just a "joe owner", and probably have just as many questions as any of you may have. :wink:


i have a question regarding the crossing of the strings on an 08 Guardian. What if anything does it affect if the strings cross below the rod? i just got my bow back from having the cams redipped and the cams are on where the string is crossing below the rod now. 
does this matter and if i leave it alone what could some issues that might pop up?


----------



## WackN12pntS (Apr 21, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to sight in my Guardian with my old Toxonics target sight. I cant remember the model though but I think it was something like 3500. Anyhow I had the windage set all the way to the left and it wasnt enough. I had to shim the mount in the back to make the sight move to the left and turn the windage barrel around to get more threads. I got it shooting sweet but its jimmy rigged. Does anyone else have this problem with windage with a target sight on their Guardians? Its just a standard level with an up pin I dont get whats wrong.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> I went to sight in my Guardian with my old Toxonics target sight. I cant remember the model though but I think it was something like 3500. Anyhow I had the windage set all the way to the left and it wasnt enough. I had to shim the mount in the back to make the sight move to the left and turn the windage barrel around to get more threads. I got it shooting sweet but its jimmy rigged. Does anyone else have this problem with windage with a target sight on their Guardians? Its just a standard level with an up pin I dont get whats wrong.


I dont use a toxonic on my guardian but on my contender elite, before I got a sure-loc the dealer I bought the contender elite from lent me this old toxonic sight that did that.


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

Wauwatosa said:


> So the No Gloves act as a string silencer, but with less speed loss?


Yes the No Gloves act as a string silencer and a speed nock at the same time,but with less speed loss, I really like them it's a great idea.


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

How do you guys keep the limb bolts from rusting on you? I also need to know how to clean them up? I did alot of hunting and rain and snow has caused some surface rust that looks horible. Thanks


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a new member and have read this thread twice looking for weak points on the Guardian. From what I've seen, the string slide is a possible issue. With a few finding small cracks on the limbs. Is there more to look for?

I have been out of archery for 25 years. My last bow was an Oneida Screamin Eagle, early 80's. I was amazed with the bows that are on the market today. I shot 7 different manufacturers and several models within those, 14 different bows in all. The two that impressed me the most and fit my style were the Diamond Stud and the Guardian.
I was offered a killer deal on a new 07 Guardian, $314 out the door from Sportsmans Warehouse. I couldn't pass it up. The Guardian is by far the quietest bow I've ever shot. This thing is a joy to shoot and extremely accurate. I was told by SW that it already has the 09 string slide on it but I honestly don't know.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*slides*

Factory cable slides. '08 and '09.


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

It must be an 09 like they said. It's the one on the right. Thanks.


----------



## united by chaos (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, Nuttynative,
Your last bow was an Oneida Screamin Eagle....WoW! I had one of those in the Early 90's and it was LOUD!
I love my 07 Guardian...


----------



## loulou (Oct 25, 2007)

rickd300mag said:


> View attachment 635086
> 
> 
> My '07..love it!:darkbeer:


10-4 best bow ever x2


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

united by chaos said:


> Hey, Nuttynative,
> Your last bow was an Oneida Screamin Eagle....WoW! I had one of those in the Early 90's and it was LOUD!
> I love my 07 Guardian...


Ya, I think "Rambo" was an infulence on that one. Nice bow but as you said, LOUD. The more I shoot my Guardian the more I understand why everyone loves this bow. Fast, quiet, and deadly.


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone using this sight? T.R.U. Ball® Armortech Sight.

I'm using a Truglo Tru-Site™ Xtreme Micro-Adjust Five-Pin Sight with Light and having issues with the size of the pins. I won't give up on it yet, just curious.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey how close to your rests are your arrows cut to. Reason I ask is when I got my arrows at the local shop they cut them about an inch past the riser. I asked why and they said its recomended for use with broadheads and everyone shoots them that way. I was in a hurry and just delt with it but I think I can cut them to what...maybe a 1/4-1/2 past the rest when its in the fully up position?!


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

I have mine 1/2" past the rest. I shortened them from where you had yours, and they shoot much better. Maybe I needed a stiffer spine or whatever. Works now.


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just traded my Xforce GX for this guardian! Its my second guardian and i LOVE IT!!!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Hey how close to your rests are your arrows cut to. Reason I ask is when I got my arrows at the local shop they cut them about an inch past the riser. I asked why and they said its recomended for use with broadheads and everyone shoots them that way. I was in a hurry and just delt with it but I think I can cut them to what...maybe a 1/4-1/2 past the rest when its in the fully up position?!


*You're going to get lots of opinions on this one. I've tried short, long, etc. Don't worry about it. I prefer my arrows out past the edge of the riser. If they are of the right spine, it doesn't matter. I think a lot of people like to cut them as short as possible is to reduce weight, gain speed. Some will say one will stabilize better than the other (longer/shorter). I've got GT 5575's cut close to the rest, and I've got FMJ 340's cut an 1 1/2" longer, and they both fly equally as accurate. I like the weight. Great penetration.*



dpops211 said:


> Just traded my Xforce GX for this guardian! Its my second guardian and i LOVE IT!!!
> 
> *Very Nice Testarossa (unless I'm seeing things) camo limb bow! Bad Arse!*


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have both a Guardian and an 82nd Airborne. I do a lot of shooting alone, so I decided to start taking both bows to the range and have a bow-on-bow competition. My 82nd is fast and accurate, but the Guardian always comes home as the winner. I took my 82nd to the first day of a two-day 3D shoot and took the Guardian to the second day of the shoot. Again, the Guardian came home with the best score.

Like many of us here on AT, I am always in the market to get a new bow, but until a better bow than my Guardian hits the market, I will not buy anything. I think I will be shooting my Guardian for many years to come.

Automan


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

TREW said:


> Here's how I would start.
> #1 tighten limb bolts
> #2 measure AtoA (top of top axle to top of bottom axle)
> a.) if AtoA is long put twist in string (shorten string)
> ...


I just came in from tinkering with my guardian (i had a printed version of your post with me) and i have to say that on my bow it worked the other way round.
the draw stop on the top cam was hitting first, and i had to put twists inside the cable touching this draw stop to get them equal...
but your sceme seems to work for others here too, so i m a bit confused now.
...maybe i have the "european version" which works upside down...

my problem are the j-hooks now. before my twisting they have been equal. now the gap on the top cam is almost zero, and on the bottom i have about 1.2mm. letof is not far over 70% - which is ok for me - but are there other drawbacks within different j hook gaps?


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

*Hello! And thanks for the help guys!!*

Hello all
I am new to this forum. I live in New Brunswick Canada, and I am 51 years old. I used to spend a fair bit of time on a couple of other archery forums a while back. Got away from it for a while. I have been stopping by here every now and then checking out info on new bows etc, (got a real itch for a Destroyer!!)
Anyway, I found this thread last night and I really want to thank you guys for it! I too am a Guardian owner, and really love this bow.
And I have to say, it is shooting a lot smoother tonight because of this thread!
I’ll explain in a minute, but first I have to go back a bit in time. After about ten years of successful rifle hunting I picked up the bow. I started out with a 50LB Browning “Cobra” I think it is called(all wood laminated limbs/round wheels). Then another wood riser Browning model. When XI came out with their Flatliner in 93 I just had to have one. It was one of the first bows with the hatchet style cams. I bought one the next year and hunted with it till 2006. Then, after a lot of careful reviewing I fell in love with the Tribute.. and bought one. It has been a great bow, taken a few deer with it too! Well then in 2008 I fell in love again…this time with the Bowtech Guardian. ….Yes…I too thought it was ugly at first, but that center pivot riser grew on me like a hunting season beard!!! I was fascinated by the design, and the reviews…and had to have one! So I ordered the bow in Firestorm Grey, with a Limb Driver rest, and HHA 5500 sight. She was a real pretty package to be sure. And better yet… she shot like a dream!
Now……fast forward to last summer, and I decided to dress her up a bit. I put the HAA on my Tribute,(replacing my Trophy ridge), and put a new Sure Lock Sportsman Special on the Guardian. Then added a String Tamer, and 30” octane Stab….oh and a nice sling as well!
Yep! My Guardian was one shiny, Sleek, smooth shooting beauty!!!
Then one evening, late in the summer. I went out to do a little shooting. It’s excuse time now….so I can go on and on …and say that I was tired, and didn’t feel well that night…and that the sun was in my eyes etc. But whatever I say.. apparently I really wasn’t paying very close attention to my shooting. Cause after a few arrows………”POW”!!! What the heck just happened?? I must have had an arrow blow up!! The nock must have come off the arrow!!! What the?? I didn’t?…I couldn’t?…did I? Yep! …You did!! The most feared two words in Archery!! I just “Dry Fired” my bow! If I wasn’t ill before…I sure felt it now. I couldn’t believe it…I even went down to the target and counted my arrows! I really couldn’t believe I could do something like this. Especially when I was always so careful about someone else handling or shooting it.
Now I may have read some where, that shooting your bow without an arrow sounds like a rifle shot going off….Well let me tell you.. it doesn’t! It sounds more like an aluminum baseball bat hitting a steel post…“hard”! And it feels like it thru the grip as well!
So to try and shorten this story here, I looked the bow over and was amazed to see barely any damage. No cracked limbs, no broken or frayed string. The only thing I noticed, was my aluminum G5 peep sight was squished slightly (from the string being stretched) I carefully scanned the bow for days, and even shot it a few times with no problems. Then I noticed small stress fractures on both cams (non module side) where the cable goes over the track close to the post.
So.. I had to make a decision, a costly one. Do I keep my Guardian, and just use it as a show piece on the wall? Do I fix it? Or do I put the money on a new bow? Well I love this Guardian so much, and would have had to take a chance on getting a “good” replacement used Guardian. So I bit the bullet and had a Pro shop in Maine order new limbs for it (luckily Bowtech still had some in that finish) new cams, and of course new strings and cables. It basically cost me about as much as I paid for the bare bow in the first place. But when I got it back it was all worth it to me.
After giving the pro shop about a month to get the parts in I called, and he said he was just waiting for the strings. I would have thought they would come with the limbs and cams but anyway, two more weeks and he says the same thing. I reminded him what he said two seeks earlier, and he said that Bowtech had sent camo ones by mistake. Then when I finally got the bow it had red and grey strings for a Testarossa)go figure… but what the hey! They looked good, so no problem. I only shot the bow a few times after getting it back last fall, because I was hunting with my Tribute and winter came (I don’t have an indoor place to shoot). But I did start shooting it again a few weeks ago and as I started to draw I noticed something like some play or something at the start of the draw. It felt like something moving just before the cams start to roll. Well I started reading this thread last night and when I got to the part about where the cables should cross. I looked up at my Guardian hanging above my computer, and realized that the guy at the pro shop not only put the cables in the wrong slots on the cable slide(they were crossing below the slide)but the bottom inside cable was crossing under the upper cable as well.

So thanks to your help here, Tonight I repositioned the cable correctly and as well twisted the cable to get the J hooks right where they should be with a quarters spacing at both ends(the top one was out more than the bottom one). My “rebuilt” 60 pound Guardian is maxed out at about 64 pounds.. the cams are in time, and the let off is right on the money at 80 % . Again my many thanks to all you guys for all the input here. Who knows how long I may have went on shooting this bow with the cables all screwed up!!! Nice to have a place like this where Guardian (and all bow owners)can come get some help. I apologize for the length of this. And in closing I’ll just add… The Guardian is one “Awesome” piece of precision engineering. And better yet.. “no press needed” I do love that”!!:thumbs_up
Now……………do you guys have anything to cure this Bowtech Destroyer, Elite Judge, Strother SR 71 itch I have???


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, buy one. 
Btw - welcome to the forum!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

oooooohh!! Don't tempt me dude!! I have this thing for new technology!...Too bad i don't have more $$ for this technology!!!..And thanks for the welcome!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

You're welcome. I know what you mean. I'm trying to convince myself I need or don't need a fourth bow..............:tongue:


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

archerynutNB said:


> Hello all
> 
> Now……………do you guys have anything to cure this Bowtech Destroyer, Elite Judge, Strother SR 71 itch I have???


I shot both the destroyers and yeah they were fast with a nice draw but not as quiet or nearly vibration free as my guardian.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

rudl said:


> my problem are the j-hooks now. before my twisting they have been equal. now the gap on the top cam is almost zero, and on the bottom i have about 1.2mm. letof is not far over 70% - which is ok for me - but are there other drawbacks within different j hook gaps?


The J hooks do not have to be the same distance from the limbs. The important thing is that both cams hit the stops at the same time.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

jcdup said:


> The J hooks do not have to be the same distance from the limbs. The important thing is that both cams hit the stops at the same time.


Thanks for your input. Saved me some hours of twisting i think...
Are you bowhunting in South Africa? I don´t expect to have the chance to get there in the next years, but out of a sick enthusiasm i already modified my guardian to handle most of the game down there...


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

IVhunter said:


> I shot both the destroyers and yeah they were fast with a nice draw but not as quiet or nearly vibration free as my guardian.


yeh...my Guardian would be awfully hard to match in all aspects, and who knows I might just look around for a camo model for hunting. I'm kind of looking at a lighter poundage setup to replace my 66 Lb Tribute (for colder late season stand hunting). Maybe a 50 pounder that maxed out would end up a tad over that maybe 52Lbs or so. And i am thinking that the extra speed of say the Destroyer or equivalent, would be nice to have at the lower wt. Of course I would be using a lot lighter arrow to get that speed. …Sorry for bringing up other models on this “GUARDIAN” thread. Cause it deserves all the attention anyway….A truly great model! To bad Bowtech wouldn’t bring her back into production. And use their new laminated carbon core limb material for the the split-limbs. Keep everything else to spec though. ”THAT” would be cool indeed!!!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

One more post and I can post a pic of my Baby!!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

rudl said:


> I just came in from tinkering with my guardian (i had a printed version of your post with me) and i have to say that on my bow it worked the other way round.
> the draw stop on the top cam was hitting first, and i had to put twists inside the cable touching this draw stop to get them equal...
> but your sceme seems to work for others here too, so i m a bit confused now.
> ...maybe i have the "european version" which works upside down...
> ...


I would check A to A length and brace height, before you adjust further and then make encessary adjustments to get the lengths back to factory specs, then get the mod stops hitting the cables simultaniously. The j hooks are a guide that is more for checking letoff, which can be set to your preferrence. The j hooks may not be equal distance from the limbs. :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of my "Baby"!....before the uh...."axident"


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

And ..."After" the rebuild!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Just checked my ATA...1//8 short at 33 5/8 but this is a new string and I have shot it very little..so maybe it will stretch a bit anyway. Brace is at 7 1/8. Cams seemed to be timed good when I checked myself last night. Will get my wife to check them again for me maybe tomorrow. Will also get out the Chrono and check my arrow speed if the weather co-operates this week-end. If I did my math right, the let-off is right at about 80%.This is what I got last night for figures, using my Easton digital scale.

Draw wt let off
64.8............13.4
63.9.............13
64.1.............13
64.1.............13.1
63................12.6

My draw length is 28"

I think everything is in order.....time to get out this week-end and fling some arrows!!!....if I don't "freeze" first that is. Getting colder out ther tonight!! I think there is a storm coming as well. Gotta go check the weather channel!:angry:


----------



## SCLJRL (Feb 23, 2010)

*Speed Nocks*

2 nocks 2 inches from the top and bottom, faster and quieter than 1,3 or 4.


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

Well, I finally got one too. Brought home a mint '07 so the fun begins. Been wanting one since the first shot I took with one in 2007. Legacy will finally have to take the second position. Never shot a bow that shoots like a Guardian. I now own my two all time favorite bows, the Legacy and the Guardian.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

WestTNMan said:


> Well, I finally got one too. Brought home a mint '07 so the fun begins. Been wanting one since the first shot I took with one in 2007. Legacy will finally have to take the second position. Never shot a bow that shoots like a Guardian. I now own my two all time favorite bows, the Legacy and the Guardian.


 
Congrats on finally getting your Guardian. I know how you feel for sure! I carried a picture of one, in the same finish I wanted (found it on a forum somewhere)for months before I ordered it. 
I kept it at work so I could drool over it from time to time!! "LOL"! I also carried a Mathews catalogue with me at some point as well. Back when the Switchback XT came out. I wanted on of those also for a while. 
Now I got my eyes set on a new Elite Judge! I just can't help it....I got a weakness for cool looking Bows!!:tongue:...Ah....so many bow models...so little $$$!!:Cry:


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Cariss Does it count if I am a piece of a Guardian owner? Had a bad dealing in the classifieds and picked up an 08 Guardian testarossa. Ended up having a set of cracked lower limbs. The guy I got it from isnt holding up his end of the deal so far and I have been going on with this since the begining of July. I ended up buying a set of limbs from the classifieds and now I just need strings and cables. It looks like I am going to have an 08 Guardian Testarossa AT edition by time I get it together seeing that I could only find camo limbs for it. Who knows I might have a back up bow together by time my hunting season ends.


did you get the 08 Guardian testarossa put together? i currently have a 08 in camo and am looking for someone willing to trade for a 08 with a black finish. or looking to buy a 08 guardian with the black finish. 

Unless anyone knows where to go get a bow refinished? thanks


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cariss said:


> Does it count if I am a piece of a Guardian owner? Had a bad dealing in the classifieds and picked up an 08 Guardian testarossa. Ended up having a set of cracked lower limbs.  The guy I got it from isnt holding up his end of the deal so far and I have been going on with this since the begining of July. I ended up buying a set of limbs from the classifieds and now I just need strings and cables. It looks like I am going to have an 08 Guardian Testarossa AT edition by time I get it together seeing that I could only find camo limbs for it. Who knows I might have a back up bow together by time my hunting season ends.


did you ever get this put back together? i am looking for a 08 black guardian to trade for or buy... anyone got one?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Any of you shoot the IBO in the open class with your Guardians? I just got my Boss Hogg and have to shoot open and am looking at getting a new stabilizer setup. I dont want to break the bank though so around 100.00 or so. What are you guys using? I was looking at either a 30" Cartel or a 27-30" Doinker A-bomb. Mainly those because they seem fairly cheap.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

do any of you guys have some red testarossa cams, i want to put some on my 08 camo gaurdian. i thried the wtb section but no luck, if someone wants an all black bow i have the black cams to trad.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Help Needed*

i have an 08 Gaurdian i was thinking about getting it blacked out with blue accents as i have all black accessories and a SureLoc leathal weapon with blue fiber optics and i use a G5 meta peep. 

OR

I want thinking about getting a second pair of limbs in black (mabybe tryign to get 80#) and just doing the camo and black that i already have going on i also just got the new TruGlo Super slam site that is camo and black. 

give me your thoughts on what would look good in your opinion or any pics of your Gaurdian to help me decied. I only have 1 bow and just want to trick it out to feed my itch of spending Big $$$$ on a new bow (especally when i love the way this one shoots) 

thanks


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Id like to throw a set of black #80 limbs on mine too. I really like the black and camo bows. More so the black riser and camo limbs though.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I read this thread and it really gives me the "I shouldn't have sold my Guardian" feeling :sad:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Any of you shoot the IBO in the open class with your Guardians? I just got my Boss Hogg and have to shoot open and am looking at getting a new stabilizer setup. I dont want to break the bank though so around 100.00 or so. What are you guys using? I was looking at either a 30" Cartel or a 27-30" Doinker A-bomb. Mainly those because they seem fairly cheap.


don't forget to look at xtreme stab. Mark (APAnTN) makes some really nice one. i have the flatliners on my set up.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> i have an 08 Gaurdian i was thinking about getting it blacked out with blue accents as i have all black accessories and a SureLoc leathal weapon with blue fiber optics and i use a G5 meta peep.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


you can send your bow to Lee Martin on here. he'll get her done in any color you want.


----------



## Shmabs09 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just picked up an '08 Guardian still in the box from the dealer and put on some sweet @ss Orange and black strings! These things are amazing!


----------



## fkirwan (Mar 18, 2010)

*07 Guardian*

I will get my 07 Guardian tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Id like to throw a set of black #80 limbs on mine too. I really like the black and camo bows. More so the black riser and camo limbs though.


I had problems finding 80#limbs (deflection number 235) for my guardian. But a nice ebayer sold me updated 80#guardian limbs that where actually updated 70# general limbs. I didn´t know, so i put them on and wondered about the tough pull...
After some research i recognized the problem, but the nice ebayer didn´t want to pay for his mistake, so i kept them.
Because of the different deflections of general limbs i bought another pair of them to recieve 2 pairs of limbs with equal deflection.
The measurement of the guardian and the genaral limbs are the same, so installing them isn´t a problem.
Essence of the story: If you want high poundage on a guardian, you can use updated general limbs. The weaker ones (deflection 270) max out at 92lbs on my guardian. I wasn´t able (or gritty enough) to pull the bow with the harder ones (deflection 315).
I don´t know how much drawweight is generated when using 60# general limbs on the guardian. I guess the harder ones could be close to 80lbs.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thats good info for the #80 limbs as They are elusive to find and Generals are easy to find. I might have to pick up a pair and give it a try.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Thats good info for the #80 limbs as They are elusive to find and Generals are easy to find. I might have to pick up a pair and give it a try.


If you try the 60#s please report how much they make on the guardian. And remember to get TWO pair! The Generals have different def. numbers on them.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking for a 60# set of Hardwoods limbs.......... Also what Arrow holder are you guys using on the rounded shelf. My RAM arrow holder is pretty stiff and wont conform to the rounded shelf!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Elk4me said:


> Looking for a 60# set of Hardwoods limbs.......... Also what Arrow holder are you guys using on the rounded shelf. My RAM arrow holder is pretty stiff and wont conform to the rounded shelf!


can't help with the limbs but i use a Ripcord rest so i can jsut set it in the up position and not worry about a holder. one sollution i have seen on another guys bow at a local shop was he put mole skin on the entire shelf then added extra strips on either side of the rounded channel to creat an arrow holder for his dropaway, just a thouhgt

i have a ripcord for sale in the classified $40 tyd in camo.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone ever try a slight angled cable guard instead of a straight cable guard to get the cables out of the sight window!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Elk4me said:


> Anyone ever try a slight angled cable guard instead of a straight cable guard to get the cables out of the sight window!


i have not but it looks likt you are how does it work? 

this is what i recieved from BT they told me "they liked the teflon style and by using a lower profile slide you might get a little more tension on the cams but they should be fine"


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

I just bought a pack of velcro strips with the sticky backing, and cut a piece of the felt to fit the shelf. Since this is just my target bow, it keeps the arrow from moving around as I draw. A little fold in it, would probably work for hunting just as well. It is really "quiet" material. The sticky backing adheres to the slick finish really well also.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

*My sweet 08 Guardian "Baby"!*


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

*Video/Shooting my 08 Guardian*

Here is a link to my "You-Tube" channel, and a new video of me shooting my Guardian "baby"!

http://www.youtube.com/user/ConcBL7LukasR?feature=mhw4#p/u/0/WDknGnXJSOk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

I like your set-up on the guardian. nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Elk4me said:


> Anyone ever try a slight angled cable guard instead of a straight cable guard to get the cables out of the sight window!





quickcat18 said:


> i have not but it looks likt you are how does it work?
> 
> this is what i recieved from BT they told me "they liked the teflon style and by using a lower profile slide you might get a little more tension on the cams but they should be fine"


I did this cuz I wated to se if I could get the cables out of the site window..... and also there was a Modification to my cable guard on the bow I didnt like . So this will have to do for a week or so till I get a new HD cable guard from Bowtech!

It seems to work ok, but like any other angled cable guard be sure you dont get too much side pull on the cables, cuz it can effect your cables lining up with the mods and side torque on the cables!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

IVhunter said:


> I like your set-up on the guardian. nice video, thanks for sharing.



Thanks dude! Glad you enjoyed it! Sorry for the pic quality, my camera needs a battery...so I took them with my video camera (still mode) and it sucks for photo's!


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

*bad news*

woke up this morning and wanted to head out to shoot a couple when i drew back the first time the string caught my cam half way through draw cycle and when i let her down i noticed my problem.

top cam is leaning really bad, enough for the cam to hit the cables on draw.

I dont mind a few problems to hit me, it is an 07 and this is the first problem ive had. BUT man 3 weeks til turkey season 

guess another year of boomstickin' thunderchickens.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember a post in this thread about useing a 5/16" 8/32 thread heax head to get 65 % let off , and shrink tubeing the bolt head. I just cant seem to find out where the allen head screw is supposed to go in the modual. 

Can someone please post up a pic! This is my 1st Guardian and am still learning about these center piviot bows!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

Elk4me said:


> I remember a post in this thread about useing a 5/16" 8/32 thread heax head to get 65 % let off , and shrink tubeing the bolt head. I just cant seem to find out where the allen head screw is supposed to go in the modual.
> 
> Can someone please post up a pic! This is my 1st Guardian and am still learning about these center piviot bows!


it's goes in the last hole Matt. just make sure you put them on the right way.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

DimeTimeTom said:


> woke up this morning and wanted to head out to shoot a couple when i drew back the first time the string caught my cam half way through draw cycle and when i let her down i noticed my problem.
> 
> top cam is leaning really bad, enough for the cam to hit the cables on draw.
> 
> ...


My sympathys dude! :sad: That sucks! So what do you think the problem is? surely adjusting the cable lengths should get back in line, right? Or is it more serious like a bent axle or worn cam bearing etc. Is everything adjusted to spec?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

fishcatcher said:


> it's goes in the last hole Matt. just make sure you put them on the right way.


I noticed that they need to go twords the cam on the inside of the mod. Is this correct????


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

I noticed that they need to go twords the cam on the inside of the mod. Is this correct???? 

Elk4me: The photo your looking for is in this thread on page 10 (second post).


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

archerynutNB said:


> My sympathys dude! :sad: That sucks! So what do you think the problem is? surely adjusting the cable lengths should get back in line, right? Or is it more serious like a bent axle or worn cam bearing etc. Is everything adjusted to spec?


not sure yet. i havent had the time to take it to the shop yet. and work has been killin me so really i havent had time to tinker yet. gonna try to get into it tommorrow i think ill keep you posted


----------



## brushrat (Mar 18, 2009)

i hope this is the right thread to ask this question, if not i appologize. Due to shoulder problems i can only shoot 45lbs. I would really like to try a guardian....i like everything about them. The problem is i can only buy used, and all i've seen so far have 50-60lb limbs.

Question: have any of you guardian owners shot less than the 50lbs without running into any accuracy or noise issues. I know already that bowtech does not recommend any adjustments outside of the 50-60 lbs range, but i would really like to be able to purrchase this bow. Any Comments good or bad with this approach? Or if anyone knows of, or has a 40-50lb guardian that they would sell ,pls. comment also . thanks


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem dude, after all this is the thread for all things Guardian! Yes Guardians were offered with 40/50 pound limbs. Probably not that many were sold at the lower weight, which explains why you don't see many for re-sale. Keep your eye out for one or place a want add here in the classifieds. Even at the lower poundage the Guardian should be just as smooth drawing, quiet, and accurate as a heavier one. And matched with an appropriate spine and weight arrow should also be plenty fast as well. Good luck in your search! Hope you can find a good deal.:thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*40-50 lbs*

if you can find a guardian at the right price you can get limbs for them from bowtech. a new set of limbs usally runs around $100 from a bowtech dealer. plus you can probably try to sell whatever limbs came on the bow you buy to help offset the cost. 

what are you shooting now?


----------



## brushrat (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks quickcat.....for about the last 6 months i have been shooting an 09 martin bengal. It has the 45-60 lb limbs and i run it at 45Lbs. It has the mpro cam and is very smooth to shoot and is very accurate. I just am facinated with the center pivots. The part i probably won't like is the 4.2 mass vs. the 3.5lbs that my bengal weighs. Like someone said there are always trade-offs with everything, but i would like to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Limb supply running out??*

I got a set of 50 lb. limbs for my Guardian last year. I got a set of 50 lb. limbs for my Commander in January. I'm just looking ahead to when I'm older and I may not want to pull 60 lbs. anymore. My point is this: you may want to hurry up and order those 50 lb. limbs from Bowtech (through a dealer). When I got my 50 lb. Commander limbs from www.huntersfriend.com, they came in the wrong color. I tried to exchange them. They told me that they contacted Bowtech again and they told huntersfriend that I got the last set of 50 lb. Commander limbs that they had. I have no idea if this is true or not, or if Bowtech or huntersfriend just didn't want to go through the exchange process. If it is true, maybe the supply of limbs for the center pivot Bowtechs is drying up. 

?????


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*limbs*

that could be true but from my conversation with a bowtech key account rep. i was told they are still making the limbs for the guardian... but then again who know how long they will continue to do so???


----------



## Hoytbowman1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I just bought an '07 Guardian from the classifieds here on AT this past week. It got to my house on Thursday evening and I only got to shoot it a little on Friday. Today I got everything dialed in on it and here is the results while enjoying a little fun shoot with my son. The first shot was the one with the pink FOB. The second one hit the first and knocked my FOB off the arrow. The third shot buried itself into the second arrow. I like this bow.


----------



## brushrat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hoytbowman1 said:


> I just bought an '07 Guardian from the classifieds here on AT this past week. It got to my house on Thursday evening and I only got to shoot it a little on Friday. Today I got everything dialed in on it and here is the results while enjoying a little fun shoot with my son. The first shot was the one with the pink FOB. The second one hit the first and knocked my FOB off the arrow. The third shot buried itself into the second arrow. I like this bow.


oh sure.........make me jealous!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I tell you guys one thing , I have wanted a Guardian since they came out in 07.....I finally got one thru AT 2 weeks ago and I dont see this bow going anywhere :thumb: Best bow I have ever shot ....Smooth and Super Quiet even at 70# DW.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Elk4me said:


> I tell you guys one thing , I have wanted a Guardian since they came out in 07.....I finally got one thru AT 2 weeks ago and I dont see this bow going anywhere :thumb: Best bow I have ever shot ....Smooth and Super Quiet even at 70# DW.


I'm with you. :thumbs_up I bought my 1st one in Feb. 08 and have not found a replacement for it since then, so last week I bought another Guardian.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*bowtech video*

i came across this video and thought i would share it pretty cool getting to actually see the process. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwel3nYCLg&feature=related


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

quickcat18 said:


> i came across this video and thought i would share it pretty cool getting to actually see the process.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwel3nYCLg&feature=related


Cool video! Thanks!


----------



## sshntr (Oct 1, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*re-finished*

jsut sent my bow to get re-finished by Lee here on AT i will post pics once i get it back... so stay tuned for the new look my Guardian will have.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> jsut sent my bow to get re-finished by Lee here on AT i will post pics once i get it back... so stay tuned for the new look my Guardian will have.


good deal Lee does pretty good work. i send a few thing to him myself.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok guys I put new strings on my Guardian and got it to what I thought was spec. Its pounding Xs but its really loud now. I remeasured the ATA and Im at 1/8 short. Everything else seems ok and it shoots great. Im just shooting a loop and peep,no sounds deadening things either. Is this ok to shoot 1/8 short and could it be the reason its so loud now?!


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Ok guys I put new strings on my Guardian and got it to what I thought was spec. Its pounding Xs but its really loud now. I remeasured the ATA and Im at 1/8 short. Everything else seems ok and it shoots great. Im just shooting a loop and peep,no sounds deadening things either. Is this ok to shoot 1/8 short and could it be the reason its so loud now?!


Mine is nearly an 1/8" off and I havent had any trouble out of it. I dont think an 1/8" is enough to worry about. Throw a string stop on it and call it a day.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*noise*



Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Ok guys I put new strings on my Guardian and got it to what I thought was spec. Its pounding Xs but its really loud now. I remeasured the ATA and Im at 1/8 short. Everything else seems ok and it shoots great. Im just shooting a loop and peep,no sounds deadening things either. Is this ok to shoot 1/8 short and could it be the reason its so loud now?!


make sure you check all your screws and mods i have heard of bows all of a suddent making noise and it was jsut b/c a screw was loose some place on the bow.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

All the screws are tight. I cant believe how loud it got just taking off all of the stock string things. Im going to get a Bow Rattler so that should help I hope. What happened to my silent bow!!!???


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> All the screws are tight. I cant believe how loud it got just taking off all of the stock string things. Im going to get a Bow Rattler so that should help I hope. What happened to my silent bow!!!???


Did you make sure the cables cross "above" the cable slide? It is covered in this thread a few pages back. A so called pro-shop installed new strings on my guardian last fall and crossed them below, as well as reversed in the slide. I noticed a creeking as I drew the bow, and this thread helped me see the mistake. If you could post a few close up pics of the bow...cams, etc ..maybe we might see the problem.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I did the strings myself and made sure that everything was just as it was except without all the factory string things. My cables cross above the gaurd also. I will see if I can get some pics uploaded. I shot the IBO a few weeks ago with another Guardian in the group and we both couldnt believe how much louder mine was compared to his stock bow.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

*Guardian CP bolt question?*

I noticed last night the two bolts that "clamp" the limbs together in the center of the limbs has one bolt missing and the other was pretty loose. I can get a new bolt but I was wondering how tight should these be? I'm sure not super tight since that can't be good for the limbs (don;t want to crush them). Does anybody know how many Ft. #'s of torque to tighten these?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know the torque specs, but it would be INCH pounds not foot pounds. Nick at Bowtech told me to not tighten them very much, as the center cap will break easily. Just snug them down is what I did when I changed my limbs. They haven't come loose after a year of shooting.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

wdriver said:


> I don't know the torque specs, but it would be INCH pounds not foot pounds. Nick at Bowtech told me to not tighten them very much, as the center cap will break easily. Just snug them down is what I did when I changed my limbs. They haven't come loose after a year of shooting.


Thanks, and you're right it would be inch pounds. I'm gonna be using loctite on them as well.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Fixed it at noon and wow what a difference.

Makes me wonder how long that had been going on.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*Croosing cables below the cable guard.*

I realize the consensus seems to be to cross the cables above the guard, but I still see many that cross below, so my question is... has anyone done any extensive testing shooting them both ways. 

I recently got a 2nd used guardian and it had the limbs and cams backwards from my 08 that came from the factory and so the cables also cross below. I changed the limbs so the deflection #s all face the right way etc., but left the cam orientation and the cables cross below.

I guess I am hoping someone else has been a Guinea pig for me. In looking things over it doesn't look like it should make much difference, but I don't want to wreck a good bow. 

Thanks for any help! :shade:


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Shot my 07 Guardian thru a chrono this weekend and at 65# 27.5" DL and a 334 gr GT Ultralight Entrada I am only getting 267 FPS. Seems a bit slow too me since OT2 says 286 FPS, if I cilck on the AMO option on OT2 it gives me the 267 ......so where am I loosing the 20 FPS?


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

:bump2:ttt


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Elk4me said:


> Shot my 07 Guardian thru a chrono this weekend and at 65# 27.5" DL and a 334 gr GT Ultralight Entrada I am only getting 267 FPS. Seems a bit slow too me since OT2 says 286 FPS, if I cilck on the AMO option on OT2 it gives me the 267 ......so where am I loosing the 20 FPS?


Have you check your letoff? I know I get my optmum speed when I am closest to 80%. Sometimes things change when I recheck a chrono or OT2 as well. :embara:

Good luck.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

elkkat said:


> Have you check your letoff? I know I get my optmum speed when I am closest to 80%. Sometimes things change when I recheck a chrono or OT2 as well. :embara:
> 
> Good luck.


How can I check the let off, when I pull down on a Viking scale it reads 65# before the cams roll over. ATA and Bh are spec on!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Elk4me said:


> How can I check the let off, when I pull down on a Viking scale it reads 65# before the cams roll over. ATA and Bh are spec on!


Pull down on the scale, and see what the lowest weight is at full draw. Do the math on your highest/lowest weight, thats your % of letoff


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Bwana said:


> Pull down on the scale, and see what the lowest weight is at full draw. Do the math on your highest/lowest weight, thats your % of letoff


Right! You should be able to get closer to 13 # when at full draw at 65# DW. You might only get 13.5# or 15, but should be able to get close. 

The J hook gap is one way to get an Idea, by just eyeballing it. How much room do you have between the limb and J hook? I usually get best results when i can just slide a credit card between the limb and j hook. This is with the stops hitting the cables at the same time ( cams synced). 

One more question, do you have the limb bolts backed out to get 65# or is that with the them locked down?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

elkkat said:


> Right! You should be able to get closer to 13 # when at full draw at 65# DW. You might only get 13.5# or 15, but should be able to get close.
> 
> The J hook gap is one way to get an Idea, by just eyeballing it. How much room do you have between the limb and J hook? I usually get best results when i can just slide a credit card between the limb and j hook. This is with the stops hitting the cables at the same time ( cams synced).
> 
> One more question, do you have the limb bolts backed out to get 65# or is that with the them locked down?


J-Hook is a Dimes distance from Top/Bottom limbs. The bow is a 60-70# bow 
Deflection 205# on the limbs. Kinda hard in rural MT to get down to Kalispell to use a scale when it is 75 Mi ONE WAY.
ATA is 33 3/4" and BH is 7 1/8" . Bow is backed out 4 turns from maxed out! If you guys need to chat on the phone just PM me and I will send you my number to get this problem resolved!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Elk4me said:


> J-Hook is a Dimes distance from Top/Bottom limbs. The bow is a 60-70# bow
> Deflection 205# on the limbs. Kinda hard in rural MT to get down to Kalispell to use a scale when it is 75 Mi ONE WAY.
> ATA is 33 3/4" and BH is 7 1/8" . Bow is backed out 4 turns from maxed out! If you guys need to chat on the phone just PM me and I will send you my number to get this problem resolved!


Sorry , but now I have another question. Is your AtA and Brace measurement at the current setting, or is it when the bow was maxed out?

If it measures correct with the limb bolts backed out You may need to tighten the bolts and readjust to get specs again at max DW.


----------



## reubin williams (Feb 22, 2009)

Do all gaurdians get the most let off when the j-hooks are credit card width from the limbs or is this an individual bow thing?
Thanks


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

elkkat said:


> Sorry , but now I have another question. Is your AtA and Brace measurement at the current setting, or is it when the bow was maxed out?
> 
> If it measures correct with the limb bolts backed out You may need to tighten the bolts and readjust to get specs again at max DW.


I checked it both ways: Max and at 65# and it may vary 1/32-1/16 if that!


----------



## reubin williams (Feb 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I put by guardians at max poundage, set all specs and timing. Then make sure draw length is correct.

When the poundage is lower, it effects ata-brace-and draw length ... not much, but together it adds up. It depends how particular you are with your equipment. It is easier to reset up later, new strings ect. ..... if you start from max poundage.

But there is more than 1 way to skin a cat too  It's just how I do it.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Bwana said:


> I put by guardians at max poundage, set all specs and timing. Then make sure draw length is correct.
> 
> When the poundage is lower, it effects ata-brace-and draw length ... not much, but together it adds up. It depends how particular you are with your equipment. It is easier to reset up later, new strings ect. ..... if you start from max poundage.
> 
> But there is more than 1 way to skin a cat too  It's just how I do it.


Everything is in spec..... I dont know what else you can have me do! I am shooting a 334 gr GT Ultra Light Entrada 400 at 65# went thru the Chrono Sat at 267 FPS consistantly. OT 2 says I should be shoting 286 FPS! On the String is a Peep 10gr , loop 5 gr, and cat whiskers very small 1/2 of a full strip folded in 1/4's then tied and cut!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

How many of you use string dampeners on your string, i.e. cat whisker, string savers, etc. I know the BOwjax ones don't last too long.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

ChappyHOYT said:


> How many of you use string dampeners on your string, i.e. cat whisker, string savers, etc. I know the BOwjax ones don't last too long.


I use 1 small cat whisker below my STS. Probably don't need it for silence tho


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Found a new in the box Guardian at Crackers! I'm excited to have one back in the stable.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Found a new in the box Guardian at Crackers! I'm excited to have one back in the stable.


"Congrats"! "New in the box" Guardians must be getting pretty scarce. "Enjoy"!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

ChappyHOYT said:


> How many of you use string dampeners on your string, i.e. cat whisker, string savers, etc. I know the BOwjax ones don't last too long.


Where do you place them on the string? I replaced my string tonight after a year and thousands of shots and put the old Bowjax on the new string and they still look new. 

I put them in place of speed nocks, so they pull double duty. Silencing and adding weight in the right spot for speed.


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I use Cat Whiskers---the bow jax lasted about 100 shots and then departed. Whiskers are all that will stay on my Bowtechs with the string suppressor.

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

elkkat said:


> Where do you place them on the string? I replaced my string tonight after a year and thousands of shots and put the old Bowjax on the new string and they still look new.
> 
> I put them in place of speed nocks, so they pull double duty. Silencing and adding weight in the right spot for speed.


Looks like your perfect to me! I just had new factory strings put on my Guardian last fall, and the speed nocks are right about where you have your Jax. About a 1/2 inch from the end of the serving.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

archerynutNB said:


> Looks like your perfect to me! I just had new factory strings put on my Guardian last fall, and the speed nocks are right about where you have your Jax. About a 1/2 inch from the end of the serving.


It seems to work for me. My main point was about the Bowjax not lasting.

I think if they are too far from the cams they decrease speed and the legs fly off. I know the Bowtech ones only last a week for me.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

What's a good starting point for center shot on Gaurdians? I forgot since my last one. Also, should the middle of the arrow be running through the middle of the berger hole for rest height? Thanks.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

13/16" and yes.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Just thought I'd let the group know .... I have a NIB "08" Lefty Guardian Smoke Chrome for sale in the classifieds. Hard to get anymore, and no longer made. I figured true Guardian lovers, might appreciate the heads up.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1210918

One of the best bows made IMHO :teeth: Only selling it cause I bought another one (Testarossa) and don't need 3 Guardians in the stable :smile:


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

wdriver said:


> 13/16" and yes.


Thanks.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone shooting a CBE Quad lite site in a #60 rig ? Just wondering how many yard you max out at.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Sweet Guardian*

Finally…… 
Well here is the total transformation of my bow from camo to Black & Blue. I think we can all agree the Guardian is the best shooting bow ever created now I also have the best looking bow ever. BIG thanks to Lee Martin for doing an amazing job I will get some more pics posted once I get her completely put back together. 
2008 Bowtech Guardian “midnight edition”


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

"HOLY SCHNIKES"!!:mg: Man...does that Guardian look sweet now!! Right on dude! He sure did a "Super" job on that finish!:rock: "She is Slick"!!Congrats!!:dancing:


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*"midnight" Guardian*

So here she is all accessorized and ready to shoot 
•	2008 Bowtech Guardian “midnight edition” by Lee Martin 
•	JBK stings – black & blue
•	G5 meta peep
•	Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon sight with green, blue, yellow, green fiber & blue level 
•	Ripcord rest
•	Sims elite modular stabilizer & limb dampeners 
•	String tamer 
•	Easton Axis n-fused 340 with wraps by Onestringer & Fusion vanes 









































































let me know what you think....


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

quickcat18. That bow is smokin. Really sweet looking deal.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Nice!*

Beautiful job. How do I contact this person who does this work? How much does it cost to do this? I'd like to do it to my Commander.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

wdriver said:


> Beautiful job. How do I contact this person who does this work? How much does it cost to do this? I'd like to do it to my Commander.


send a PM to Lee Martin here on AT here is alink to a thread of his 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1112021


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

hey guys, kinda new to the forum. got an 07 a few weeks ago and is by far the BEST bow i have ever shot. was a big hoyt guy before but guardian lover forever now. closest bowtech guy around me is about 300 miles away. is there a place i can send my bow to get tuned and worked on? i want to make sure its timed and everything checks out ok. its poundage is right at 70.8 right now with my 30.5 draw. my real big bugger is the letoff only feels like 65 or so. have kinda trouble holding it still at full draw and it sure dont feel like no 80. what can be done for this and who can i send my bow to since i am a fairly new bowtech guy? thanks in advance.


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds lke it may be slightly out of time. There are several tuners on this site that will take care of you. I love my 07 and get really close to the 80% letoff. If it is set at 65 there will be some plastic ears on the mods restricting letoff. Otherwise the cams are out of sync and need a twist ot two on one of the cables.

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Perfect. Thank you very much. Who would you recommend to tune it?


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

inline6power said:


> Perfect. Thank you very much. Who would you recommend to tune it?


Breathn (John's Customs) is very good at tuning. I sent mine to him last year to have new strings and a tune job done and couldn't be more pleased with his work. His work is top notch.


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

By the way, that bow is smoking quickcat!


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I need to put a limb driver on a commander, can someone tell me the correct location to put the string on the limb? Need to make sure the launcher has the correct timing or launcher motion.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

have you guys found out what arrows these guardians like the best? i am currently shooting beman 400 MFX with 75 grain tips. shoots pretty decent but i start loosing decent groups past 55yrds. at 20yrds i can put them in the same hole. at 60yrds groups start to grow to around 4 to 5 inches. all still kill shots but not groups like i like.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

inline6power said:


> have you guys found out what arrows these guardians like the best? i am currently shooting beman 400 MFX with 75 grain tips. shoots pretty decent but i start loosing decent groups past 55yrds. at 20yrds i can put them in the same hole. at 60yrds groups start to grow to around 4 to 5 inches. all still kill shots but not groups like i like.


I use Beman ICS 400 Hunters and have great groups out to 60. Using TAP I think I might be a little under spined though. I shoot 74lbs and my arrows are 27 1/8" with 75gr tips.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

my a rrow is 29 and a half inches long . what kind of group are you getting at 60


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

around 4" which is plenty good enough. I usually have a few nearly touching and a few out. My bow shoots way better than I do. Id like to build a Hooter Shooter and se what it can really do.


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

29.5" Easton 340 Axis nano's, 30" draw, 100gr tips, 425gr total arrow weight. 3-4 inch groups at 60 depending on my mood.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, I still love this bow!

After shooting it for a long time, and after selling all my other compounds (longbow is my backup now), I start to get paranoid and think it's louder than it should be. I've been doing some mods to it lately (including a shoot through system) and tweaking on it a lot, so that compounded my paranoia as to whether I have it shooting as quiet as possible...

... but yesterday I was at the range with a guy shooting a Mathews Z7, which is supposedly Mathews quietest, smoothest bow ever. Now, a lot of Z7s I've heard sound kinda twangy, but this one sounded pretty good. Racked with curiosity as to whether it was beating my Guardian, I asked to shoot it and he let me. One shot was all it took to put a HUGE smile back on my face- that thing was like a snare drum compared to the Guardian- both for noise and for vibration. Amazing how much louder the a bow sounds in your hand than when you're standing right next to it! I'm just happy I can keep being confident that the Guardian is the quietest thing out there, at least for now!

I did shoot a Destroyer yesterday too, and it's pretty impressive for noise levels for the speed it generates... but it's still no Guardian!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*the final touch*

She is all done. A big thanks to Archer 1 owner of “Design a Grip” who custom made me an absolutely amazing set of grips to go with my Bow, He saw the pictures of my bow and came up with the grip design. As you can see in the pics it was a perfect match, He is a great guy to do business with and the materials he can get and uses makes each grip as unique as the bow and the shooter holding it. Thanks again for putting the finishing touch on my bow. 

Props also to: 
Bow finish by Lee Martin 
stings by JBK 
arrow wraps by Onestinger









































































enjoy.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

quickcat18 said:


> She is all done. A big thanks to Archer 1 owner of “Design a Grip” who custom made me an absolutely amazing set of grips to go with my Bow, He saw the pictures of my bow and came up with the grip design. As you can see in the pics it was a perfect match, He is a great guy to do business with and the materials he can get and uses makes each grip as unique as the bow and the shooter holding it. Thanks again for putting the finishing touch on my bow.
> 
> Props also to:
> Bow finish by Lee Martin
> ...


Now she looks finished Adam!:thumbs_up


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

quickcat18 said:


> She is all done. A big thanks to Archer 1 owner of “Design a Grip” who custom made me an absolutely amazing set of grips to go with my Bow, He saw the pictures of my bow and came up with the grip design. As you can see in the pics it was a perfect match, He is a great guy to do business with and the materials he can get and uses makes each grip as unique as the bow and the shooter holding it. Thanks again for putting the finishing touch on my bow.
> 
> Props also to:
> Bow finish by Lee Martin
> ...


WOW, You gonna take that in the woods???


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

vmthtr in green said:


> WOW, You gonna take that in the woods???


i am indeed as it is the only bow i have but some day i will turn her just into my 3d and paper killer


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

"AWESOME"!!... does not even do it justice. Love it! Right down to the E-clips. "Fantastic" job he did on those grips as well. Some fine "Craftsmanship" went into that bow.:thumbs_up

But ya gotta get something in camo for the woods dude!...Just too pretty for a hunt'in rig!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

archerynutNB said:


> "AWESOME"!!... does not even do it justice. Love it! Right down to the E-clips. "Fantastic" job he did on those grips as well. Some fine "Craftsmanship" went into that bow.:thumbs_up
> 
> But ya gotta get something in camo for the woods dude!...Just too pretty for a hunt'in rig!


thanks... yeah i will be looking to save up some $$ and proably get a 2nd Guardian to set up as my hunting rig...


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

WOOOHHOOOO...Guardian owners rejoice! I just won my first 3-d with my Guardian. Washington State IBO Championship MBO! Im so stoked. I love this bow, its such a sweet shooter.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> WOOOHHOOOO...Guardian owners rejoice! I just won my first 3-d with my Guardian. Washington State IBO Championship MBO! Im so stoked. I love this bow, its such a sweet shooter.


Congrats :teeth: I'm shooting the 3d's with a new pimped out Guardian ...won 2 this year :shade:


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on the Wins guys! The Guardian is a "WINNING" design for sure!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

After testing a shoot through system for a few weeks on my Guardian, and deciding it just wasn't going to work that well.... here's my latest mod- a flex guard on a Guardian!


Well, in reality it's just a custom 6061 Aluminum cable guard, equipped with custom machined teflon rollers, that doesn't pull the cables to the side nearly as bad as the stock config (about 1/4" less at least). I can do this because I'm shooting 4-fletch Vmax vanes, they don't stick out nearly as much as my old Blazers so they have WAY more cable clearance (plus they're flying GREAT).

You can see in the pics, the cable guard rod sits only about 3/16" outside of the string at brace. And when you draw it, the natural flex in the 6061 rod actually acts like a "flex guard" flexing inwards approximately 1/8" during the draw. So far it's showing no signs of fatique and is returning to the 3/16" position every time. The teflon rollers have less drag than a regular cable slide, and cause no wear to the cables.

The bow is shooting AWESOME with this setup. It's not as fast as the true shoot through, but still shooting about 304fps at 70lbs with a 385gr arrow (I'd gotten it up to 308-309 with the true S/T). The lower cam is dead straight throughout the draw, and the upper only has the slightest hint of cam lean- nothing like before! It shot a bullet hole first shot, dead centershot on the riser, with the pins lined up perfectly as well. I don't think I've EVER had a bow do this, and I've had a fair number of compounds....

Anyways, here's some pics of the new setup. I'm pretty sure this one's gonna stick, and I've only been shooting it for 2 days now and am loving every bit of it!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh yeah stay tuned, I think I figured out a fairly simple mod to vastly improve the valley/let-off on the Guardian which so many people are struggling with. I just tried it out tonight for the 1st time, and it was like a totally different bow at full draw. I've got pics but I was going to put it on a scale to calculate let-off and chrono to have some numbers to back it up before posting, but it felt SO much more forgiving at full draw- not that I ever really minded the small valley but thought I could improve on it....


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Lyleberry said:


> Oh yeah stay tuned, I think I figured out a fairly simple mod to vastly improve the valley/let-off on the Guardian which so many people are struggling with. I just tried it out tonight for the 1st time, and it was like a totally different bow at full draw. I've got pics but I was going to put it on a scale to calculate let-off and chrono to have some numbers to back it up before posting, but it felt SO much more forgiving at full draw- not that I ever really minded the small valley but thought I could improve on it....


Interesting, can't wait to hear your results :smile:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Maybe one of my fellow Guardian owners can help me...

My Guardian shot poorly last year, I discovered it was due to the d-loop pinching the arrow and also the nock point was much lower then Bowtech suggests.

So I corrected the nock point to be inline with Bowtechs owners manual (the center of the nock is right around 3/16 now).

Just to confirm I did this right: lined up the bow square with the middle of the berger holes and used that as 0 to find the location for the nock point (its right around 1/16 - 1/8) and the arrow is going above the nockpoint as I'm shooting of the string now.

I adjusted my rest as well

now I can't get my sight to go down far enough without getting way to close to the arrow, when an arrow is on the bow I have about 1 - 1 1/2 inches of clearance and I'm hitting about 6" low at 20 yards


should I change my nock point? move it back down? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

Just had my 08 for a couple weeks. I traded up from a diamond edge youth bow and from 50lbs to 61. Needless to say, I'm quite pleased with it. I put a Spot Hog Real deal Wrapped sight and a G5 dropaway. I tried my first 70 yard shots with it yesterday. I've never shot beyond 60. Here's my results, I'd like to tighten it up, but I'm pleased with my first group.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dredly said:


> Maybe one of my fellow Guardian owners can help me...
> 
> My Guardian shot poorly last year, I discovered it was due to the d-loop pinching the arrow and also the nock point was much lower then Bowtech suggests.
> 
> ...


Im thinking(no tuning pro by any means) that your anchor might be too high.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Dredly said:


> Maybe one of my fellow Guardian owners can help me...
> 
> My Guardian shot poorly last year, I discovered it was due to the d-loop pinching the arrow and also the nock point was much lower then Bowtech suggests.
> 
> ...


The arrow doesn't have to be lined up with the berger holes to shoot well, but it helps. Have you checked the timing on your cams? That HAS to be right before you do anything else, if it's way off your bow will never tune correctly for vertical adjustment. If your j-hook spacing looks ok, then your nock point needs to be in one place- where it paper tunes or walkback tunes the best. Generally it should have the arrow exactly parallel or just a bit nock-high to the cable guard rod. 

Once you've gotten the bow tuned properly, if you're still running out of room on your sight then you may just have a really high anchor point. More likely, your peep is just too low and you're moving your anchor point to accommodate it. Draw your bow with your eyes closed, anchor where it feels the best (generally around your jawbone somewhere), then open your eyes to see if your peep needs to move up the string.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I posted this on another thread ... but it deserves to be on the Guardian thread too :smile:

"08" Guardian Testarossa .... ceramic coated accesories include- CBE 3d Quad lite, CBE scope 1 5/8" 19 pin, Dead Stop string silencer, sling by BOCOMO, Limb Driver Pro, Doinker Fatty field Elite, Easton lightspeed 3d shafts, Truball Ultra Extreme ...... 28" @ 58# = 301 fps


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

that looks great.... we should go shoot togerther and make every one jealous..... your black and red and my black and blue


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

quickcat18 said:


> that looks great.... we should go shoot togerther and make every one jealous..... your black and red and my black and blue


Thanks ..... You're right :smile: But I'll bet everyone thinks we "live" together


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

ha ha good point. but then again as long as the rest of us don't coordinate we might be ok...


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a high anchor point (high on my face putting the peep closer to the knock). I ussually still have room below the sight. Get as close to the berger hole as possible with your square but it doesnt have to center. My knock is ussually set at 1/4" to the bottom of the top D Loop knot. Shoot fletched arrows through butchers paper at 6' from the face of the riser and fine tune.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

OK, sorry for the delay on this but here's the mod I did on my 29" mods to improve the valley. I was hoping to get some accurate letoff numbers to compare it to the stock configuration, but the shop I was at had a very difficult to use digital scale that was not working well enough to calculate let-off with any accuracy.

To do this you just need one set of draw length mods that you're willing to grind a bit of material off of. You won't need to touch the actual cam itself. While I've only done it with a set of 29"ers, from the pictures I've seen it looks like it would work with any draw length. 

First thing to check is if your bow is capable of having this mod done on it. If your cables contact the stop on the draw length mod solidly at full draw, without slipping off the side, you're ok to try it. If your cable is slipping off the side or you're depending on the optional band-aid fix of the allen head screws installed on the draw stops to contact the cable, you're out of luck and would have to reconfigure your cable slide to try this mod. Reference the pics below to see what I mean. 

Basically to do the mod you just need to remove your DL mods, and CAREFULLY grind/sand/machine about .05" of material on the draw stops- parallel to the stock outline. This will take you down to VERY little material where the threaded hole is, if you wish you could fill the hole with JB weld first before grinding but it can be done without filling as shown in the pictures. The key is to take material off as accurately and evenly as you can, and have the machined faces end up perfectly parallel to the cable when it contacts it at full draw. Don't worry about structural integrity though, this portion of the mod is not under any real stress at all throughout the shot cycle.

If you look at the "exit" cable groove in the DL mod, as it directs the cable towards the stop, with a straightedge you can see that it actually is not perfectly in line with the surface of the draw stop itself. The approx .05" of material you can remove will get it to be perfectly parallel with it. This will allow the cams to continue rotating a very small amount after letoff is achieved, which will increase the length of the valley approx 1/8". In theory, from looking at the design of the DL mods, it should increase the letoff percentage SLIGHTLY, but again I do not have an accurate means to do measure this. 

Now, an extra 1/8" of valley may not sound like much, but believe me it feels like a TOTALLY different bow at full draw now. Even if the letoff is the exact same, the extra bit of room is much more forgiving, and probably even adds 1 or 2 fps. I can now relax much more at full draw without worrying about the string trying to "take off". I'm still going to try to get some comparison numbers on actual letoff percentage with the original stock mods, but even if it's the exact same I still think anyone would be very happy with the results if they take the effort to undertake this modification. The back wall feels the exact same as stock, which isn't saying much since the mushy wall of the Guardian is one of it's few weak points (along with tiny valley!)


Please reference the following pics to help explain the concept. Don't pay any attention to the extra lightening holes and other material I removed on the mods, this was just to lighten them up in hopes of gaining a few fps- but has nothing to do with the letoff or valley and probably isn't even worth the trouble anyways.... 

And if anyone has a 29" bow and wants to try it without having the means to do this theirselves, I have the original 29" mods that I can modify and mail the first person who wants them (after I can hopefully get some hard comparison numbers later this week). Let's say $15TYD, but remember I only have the one set.... :wink: Simple bolt on installation and you can always return the bow to the stock configuration... But I can guarantee you'll like them!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Here's a few pics of the cams at full draw, if your cable doesn't contact the draw stop solidly without the assistance of the option screws do NOT try this mod!!!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Just a pic of the modified mod mounted to the cam (again just disregard the extra holes)


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Here are two close ups comparing a stock 29" mod to the modified one... you can see the material is removed leaving VERY little near the one side of the threaded hole (that could be filled if you wanted) Again this isn't really a problem because there's really very little stress on this part of the mod.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Again, any questions if you're interested in doing this just ask... I'd highly recommend anyone who's curious about it to give it a shot- at worst it only costs you a pair of mods if you screw it up! (and they're fairly cheap)


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

*Any increase in Draw Length*

So did this modification to the draw stops also increase your DL by 1/8 in.???


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, not that you can really tell the difference though. It allows the cams to rotate just a little farther after the cables take the load (let-off), giving you about 1/8" more valley to relax in. It's still a pretty small valley, but much more comfortable now...


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Im gonna give this mod a try. What can it hurt, I will post results.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

What string stop are you guys using? I was thinking about a bowrattler but need to know if I need a straight or offset rod.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Either a straight or offset rod will work fine.... an offset one may give you a little more cable clearance if you need it.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> What string stop are you guys using? I was thinking about a bowrattler but need to know if I need a straight or offset rod.


Im using an offset one by meanV. There are a lot that will work. Coolhandluke makes good custom string suppressor. Bow rattler and norway string tamper works great too. Off set or straight will work. Offset give you a little more cable clearance.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Paper tuning baffled!*

I need some reference guys. I got my new "used" Guardian paper tuned. The strange thing is that the rest is way over to the right side of the shelf. So it is close to the riser. I did bare shaft and also regular. I am just wondering where most of you guys are on your shelf position. I thought it would paper tune to the outside of the shelf. Thanks for any help!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is centered sounds like something is not right take a pic and post it if you can


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

I've never had a problem with being too close to the riser, but a lot of other people on here mention it and a lot of them report good results with a lighter spine arrow....


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Lyleberry said:


> And if anyone has a 29" bow and wants to try it without having the means to do this theirselves, I have the original 29" mods that I can modify and mail the first person who wants them (after I can hopefully get some hard comparison numbers later this week). Let's say $15TYD, but remember I only have the one set.... :wink: Simple bolt on installation and you can always return the bow to the stock configuration... But I can guarantee you'll like them!






I'd love to get those from you! 
Please let me know if they're still available, Thanks.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Paper tuning baffled!*

Well here is a pic for you guys. When I paper tuned it the rest is to the far right of the shelf. This is causing the arrow to look like it is shooting to the right at rest. I am lost. The bow does not look like it has bent cams or leaning at all. It does have a alpine mach5 cable slide. Could it be a slide issue or something else. Any thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated. I bought the bow used, but it is in excellent shape. Well except for this!


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Modding the Mods*

Well,

Post attempt #2:

I tried posting before but will have to guess I previewed and exited.

I did the mod myself thinking I had little to lose and the mods are easy to buy (cheap) if the outcome is so foul that I cannot tolerate it. I picked up my release, some arrows and drew back with the same bow but the feel at the end of the draw was very different. I didn't feel the same need to really strain the back pressure as the valley is a tad longer. Still not super firm but no worse than before.

I would recommend the grind as there is nothing to lose, a little to gain that really is a lot and a much more comfortable feel for me. Cheers and thanks Lyleberry for taking the first step...brave man.

AKMatt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Move the rest back to the center and start over, what spine are your arrows? what length? Line up your arrow to your string with your riser straight to start with, your way off in your pic, dont shoot it your waisting your time, with the correct arrow it will tune near center.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Move the rest back to the center and start over, what spine are your arrows? what length? Line up your arrow to your string with your riser straight to start with, your way off in your pic, dont shoot it your waisting your time, with the correct arrow it will tune near center.


Thanks for the help. I am shooting carbon express maxima 350's. @ 29 1/2 inches. I will see what other arrows i can wrangle up to shoot and see.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bigbaldy02 said:


> Thanks for the help. I am shooting carbon express maxima 350's. @ 29 1/2 inches. I will see what other arrows i can wrangle up to shoot and see.


What poundage, tips, rest ect... are you using ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

bigbaldy02 said:


> Thanks for the help. I am shooting carbon express maxima 350's. @ 29 1/2 inches. I will see what other arrows i can wrangle up to shoot and see.


You dont say at what poundage, but mine tunes good @ 65, with a 400 ics cut at 27 inches, 100 grain tip, i use the stock slide because i dont like to pull my cables over any more than i have to, but a lot of people use the alpine without any problem, make sure your not getting vane contact before you tune.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You dont say at what poundage, but mine tunes good @ 65, with a 400 ics cut at 27 inches, 100 grain tip, i use the stock slide because i dont like to pull my cables over any more than i have to, but a lot of people use the alpine without any problem, make sure your not getting vane contact before you tune.


i have powder tuned and also bare shaft. bare shaft is the same as fletched also. my tear was about half as bad when i maxed it out at 70#.


----------



## brownmaniac (Nov 20, 2006)

I had an 07 up untill yesterday. I loved the bow and am now wishing that I hadn't sold it. Suggestion for you new owners.. Get a pack of those little C- type slip ring things that are on each side of the limb pockets and keep em in yoour fanny pack. Keep an eye on them they are bad about falling off, at least mine was...


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bigbaldy02 said:


> i have powder tuned and also bare shaft. bare shaft is the same as fletched also. my tear was about half as bad when i maxed it out at 70#.


Sounds like you need a 340 shaft to me :shade:


----------



## don_reid (Jul 16, 2009)

I had tuning issues with my 08 guardian. Finally went to the proshop and shot a ton of different arrows finally settled on Easton ST Epic 400, 28 inches 100 gr tips w/blazers. My bow draw wt is 71# and am using 28" draw mod. Tuning then was piece of cake. Most guardians seem to like a weaker spine arrow, the pro shop guy was very surprised for my setup.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a 08 and a TT shakey hunter rest and fought this thing to death, finally went and got a HD QAD and now were all good. Also I found on the 08 model that the Mathews dead end string stops work very well on them. Also I noticed on mine that the strings/cables are very soft, meaning you can push them together very easily, is this usual or should I put some twists in the string


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

*ata?*

Does anybody know if ata is a big deal for tuning. My 08 guardian is paper tuning way right. I have shot a bunch of different arrows. All in the 340 range with a qad hd pro. My brace is dead on, but my ata is 33 3/3. That is 3/8 of a inch short of specs? Could that cause a tuning problem?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

bigbaldy02 said:


> Well here is a pic for you guys. When I paper tuned it the rest is to the far right of the shelf. This is causing the arrow to look like it is shooting to the right at rest. I am lost. The bow does not look like it has bent cams or leaning at all. It does have a alpine mach5 cable slide. Could it be a slide issue or something else. Any thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated. I bought the bow used, but it is in excellent shape. Well except for this!





bigbaldy02 said:


> Thanks for the help. I am shooting carbon express maxima 350's. @ 29 1/2 inches. I will see what other arrows i can wrangle up to shoot and see.





bigbaldy02 said:


> Does anybody know if ata is a big deal for tuning. My 08 guardian is paper tuning way right. I have shot a bunch of different arrows. All in the 340 range with a qad hd pro. My brace is dead on, but my ata is 33 3/3. That is 3/8 of a inch short of specs? Could that cause a tuning problem?


*First, I doubt it is the cable slide. I don't know what weight tips you're using, but if you're at 70 lbs., with a 29 1/2" arrow, 100 to 125 gr. tips, the Maxima 350's should be fine, as they are a 345 spine (if I remember correctly). ATA at 33 3/3? I'm guessing you mean 33 3/8". I don't know about that one. 
Sounds strange that your brace is exact (should be 7 1/8") but the ata is 3/8" short. I guess I would try some different arrows. My Guardian is 62 lbs., 28 1/2" draw, and I'm using 29 1/4" 340 spine FMJ arrows with 125 grain tips. My center shot is 13/16" and I'm using a QAD HD rest. It is a very accurate package for me. I put on an '09 Bowtech cable slide which does pull the cables farther than a stock '08 slide. Let us know how the experimentation goes with different arrows.
Good luck.*


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

bigbaldy02 said:


> Does anybody know if ata is a big deal for tuning. My 08 guardian is paper tuning way right. I have shot a bunch of different arrows. All in the 340 range with a qad hd pro. My brace is dead on, but my ata is 33 3/3. That is 3/8 of a inch short of specs? Could that cause a tuning problem?


Have you checked your draw weight? If you cams are timed correctly, having your brace height 3/8" less than spec PROBABLY means your peak draw weight may be way above what it's supposed to be. Timing the cams just sets their position relative to each other and the bow, while the overall lengthening and shortening of all 3 cables/string only effects the bows peak draw weight. You may have to deviate slightly from the spec ATA to hit your peak weight dead on for any given bow, but it should be within 1/8" for a Guardian. If your peak weight is too high, it might be causing too much limb twist/cam lean and exacerbating your problem. 

Small ATA changes on a beyond-parallel limb bow won't really affect the brace height much at all, you could have your ATA 1" too short and the brace height might only move 1/4"....


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Lyleberry said:


> And if anyone has a 29" bow and wants to try it without having the means to do this theirselves, I have the original 29" mods that I can modify and mail the first person who wants them (after I can hopefully get some hard comparison numbers later this week). Let's say $15TYD, but remember I only have the one set.... :wink: Simple bolt on installation and you can always return the bow to the stock configuration... But I can guarantee you'll like them!






You were right, I like them! I like them a lot!

My bow is much more comfortable at full draw now, and I don't feel like I'm fighting to hold it there after a few seconds. This was a great idea, and a definite improvement. Thanks for hooking me up!


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

*Time for an arrow change*

I shoot an '08 Guardian with 80 lb limbs. I love this bow! Currently have been shooting Maixima 350's at 30". They weigh exactly 400 grains. I think I should be shooting a stiffer arrow, but I Like the speed at 5gpp. I've never been able to get a perfect tear while paper tunning. I also have my rest set off center to the riser. I'm not oppsed to dropping the draw weight a bit. I shoot 100 grain heads and I use a ripcord rest.

I'll be using the arrows for hunting Whitetails and black bears. So I'm looking at these 2 setups. Which do you think would be best, or give me some other options if you think something is better.

1) Goldtip Velocity 300's total arrow weight 385 grains at 29.5", drop draw down to 77 lbs.
2) Victoy HV 300's total arrow weight 355 grains at 29.5", drop draw down to 71 lbs.

I like the idea of option 2 because lets say I get a moose tag or something I can screw on heavier tips and crank the limbs back up. I'd like to hear what you all think


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

Cracked a limb on my Guardian last week, anyone had limbs replaced? and how long did it take Bowtech to get them to the shop? I am getting down to only a few weeks till elk season opens and if it is going to be much longer I may just go buy a new bow. Which isn't all bad either  But need to make sure I have a bow one way or another and want some time if I buy a new one to get dialed in.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

2 weeks from a dealer/ pro shop is all it should take. 



mjgfiredog said:


> Cracked a limb on my Guardian last week, anyone had limbs replaced? and how long did it take Bowtech to get them to the shop? I am getting down to only a few weeks till elk season opens and if it is going to be much longer I may just go buy a new bow. Which isn't all bad either  But need to make sure I have a bow one way or another and want some time if I buy a new one to get dialed in.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Mine took about 10 days.


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks, should be soon then. Don't like being broke down leading up to season, even more reason to buy another bow this off season.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Paper tuning!*

Well I figured out why I couldn't paper tune it with the rest relatively close to center. It is my grip. The way I comfortably hold the bow like I would in my treestand I get a left tear. If I change my grip then all is good and get bulletholes shot after shot. Never thought it would be that simple. Love the bow, but I am not gonna change my natural grip. Bow is up for sale in the classifieds for *$375*. Thanks for all the help guys on trying to figure it out.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bigbaldy02 said:


> Well I figured out why I couldn't paper tune it with the rest relatively close to center. It is my grip. The way I comfortably hold the bow like I would in my treestand I get a left tear. If I change my grip then all is good and get bulletholes shot after shot. Never thought it would be that simple. Love the bow, but I am not gonna change my natural grip. Bow is up for sale in the classifieds for *$375*. Thanks for all the help guys on trying to figure it out.


That grip problem will follow you to the new bow too :wink:


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cable slide.... so my factory cable slide has had it, it started getting a grove worn into it that was making my cables look chewed on.. so what is the best replacement cable slide for the Guardian??? any suggestion before i go out and buy something? Thanks


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Search through the the earlier pages of this thread... the majority of people seem to like the Hoyt Proset or the Alpine if you need more cable clearance. My favorites are the pure white teflon type, they're the slipperiest IMO. PSE makes a very nice, lightweight one that I like. I've also got one of the new stock Bowtech ones that came on my GFs Diamond Razor Edge that I'm selling for $3 in the classifieds.... I put a teflon slide on hers and don't need it.


----------



## allegrofuzzy (Nov 18, 2006)

I put a Saunders Hyper Glide slide on mine, I like that it's mostly black and that it snaps together onto the string and rod; no take down necessary. Only drawback is there is no tie-in point for a dropaway cord.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*I use an '09 Bowtech slide.*



quickcat18 said:


> Cable slide.... so my factory cable slide has had it, it started getting a grove worn into it that was making my cables look chewed on.. so what is the best replacement cable slide for the Guardian??? any suggestion before i go out and buy something? Thanks


*I use an '09 Bowtech cable slide on my Guardian. It pulls the cables over a bit more than the '08 slide. It is wearing quite well, as there in no visible wear on it whatsoever, and I've had it on there for over a year. Zero cam lean as well. I believe it is a different material than the '08 slides. I think I paid $6 from huntersfriend. You can order from them if you are more than 30 miles from a Bowtech dealer.:thumbs_up*


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

i went with the saunders hyper slide... it seems to be working i liked the idea of having the cables against teflon as i had a mach 5 and felt like it wore on the cables like the factory 08 slide did. I will post again once i shoot it thru a crono to see if it changed my fps and let you all know how it seems to wear.


----------



## 2_Smithereenz (Feb 1, 2010)

*My Guardian*

Here's my Guardian that I bought a few months ago on AT. 
I honestly believe that it is the smoothest, quietest, most accurate bow I have ever shot. I ripped a few arrows with it as soon as I unboxed it, and immediately fell in love with it.
I'm no stranger to other bows either, I've owned quite a few and this is the one and only Bowtech product that I have ever owned or even had a chance to shoot, but if they are all this good.....I would definitely buy another one!

I'm not trying to stir up anything but.................
Just like to mention my cables cross over top of the bar. 

It's set up the way it was when I bought it except for the arrow rest. I had to put my wisker biscuit on there because I like it so well.

Of course those are my own custom fletched Victory V1 350 HV's shown here with it. At 61 pounds I'm getting an almost unheard of 303 fps!
I don't care who you are, that's flat out Smokin' for a 60lb. bow! And it does it quietly, and most of all accurately. :wink:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought I would bring this one back up to the top. I finally bought another Guardian off of Wango Tango recently and i couldn't be happier. It tuned as easy as anything and stacks fixed blade broadheads and field points.

Oh and at 68#/28" draw its shoots a 423 grain arrow at 274. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

I picked up a spare set of 30" mods and will be making the changes soon to "add a valley" to my Guardian. I'll post once I have completed and tested the "new Bow".


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Lyleberry said:


> Here are two close ups comparing a stock 29" mod to the modified one... you can see the material is removed leaving VERY little near the one side of the threaded hole (that could be filled if you wanted) Again this isn't really a problem because there's really very little stress on this part of the mod.


This works! A file makes quick work of these aluminum modules. Cut down a set of CP1 modules (30") and the change was incredible. There is a valley now and the wall is an absolute dead stop. I did the "rough" cuts individually, then pinned them together for the final squaring and smoothing. Lyleberry: Thanks for the R&D Development!


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

I cracked the limbs on my Guardian by tightening down the limb caps over the center pivot arm and Bowtech is sending a set of limbs for free.

I'm selling my Guardian after I put the new limbs on and my remaining bows will be the 82nd Airborne and Destroyer 350 - both perform equally well.

The Destroyer 350 is comparable in quietness as the Guardian, but with 80% let-off (the Guardian only has 65% let-off) and is much faster.


----------



## danielq (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a quick question for you Gaurdian owners. Are there any set screws that need to be loosened before I back out my limb bolts? Thanks for the help.


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

danielq said:


> I have a quick question for you Gaurdian owners. Are there any set screws that need to be loosened before I back out my limb bolts? Thanks for the help.





Nope, just alternate between bolts, 3 turns each.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

jakes10mm said:


> This works! A file makes quick work of these aluminum modules. Cut down a set of CP1 modules (30") and the change was incredible. There is a valley now and the wall is an absolute dead stop. I did the "rough" cuts individually, then pinned them together for the final squaring and smoothing. Lyleberry: Thanks for the R&D Development!


Glad to see some people are trying it!


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

For those who have tried the cam mod have you noticed any need to move your pins around? I really want to do this but am afraid of going for it this time of year.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

You shouldn't need to, it only adds about 1/8" to your DL and maybe 1-2fps tops.....


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

bump for a good thread on a great bow!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Nap cable slide gives good fletching clearance

1/8 inch high nock

three brass nocks 1 and 1/4 inches from the cam for speed nocks on each end.

sts is a must

at 67 lbs I shoot 326 grain arrows at 315 fps for years, they are carbontech cheetas


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

jsut traded for my 2nd guardian so now the black and blue guardian won't have to go in the woods i will post pics of my "Twins" once i have them both set up and together. this is one great bow.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok guys I am setting up my 2nd guardian and I feel like my draw stops are not hitting the string square any ideas ? 

I have my cables crossing above the slide I am using a Saunders hyper slide but I had the same set up on my other guardian. 

Thanks


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

back up!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> Ok guys I am setting up my 2nd guardian and I feel like my draw stops are not hitting the string square any ideas ?
> 
> I have my cables crossing above the slide I am using a Saunders hyper slide but I had the same set up on my other guardian.
> 
> Thanks


What's your DL? I know on mine they don't hit exactly "square" either, a little off center and I have the 28" mods in. Some longer DL guys have used a threaded allen screwwith a rubber coating around the head that is placed in the DL mod.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

IVhunter said:


> What's your DL? I know on mine they don't hit exactly "square" either, a little off center and I have the 28" mods in. Some longer DL guys have used a threaded allen screwwith a rubber coating around the head that is placed in the DL mod.


Found it: Post #362 shows what I'm talking about.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Just a quick question. I am (still) waiting for replacment limbs from BT for my '07 guardian. I had one cracked limb. Why does it take 10+ days to get a set of replacments? With as many guardians as there are out there, and knowing there are occassional limb problems, you would think the factory would have a few limbs in stock and ready to dip and ship. Seems strange. My dealer told me "when you order them they have to make them". Sounds like BS to me, but I guess its possible.

At least I am just missing a few weeks of my indoor league and not a few weeks of bow season, right? Still frustrating to sit and wait.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to the range today to sight in my new to me 08 Martin Mystic I bought for indoor/field. Its got a shootthru system on it. I got it sighted in and its a super tack driver. I took along my 08 Guardian to resight it in also. I spent a couple hours on the Mystic which is #[email protected]" with 65%letoff. I was really impressed with it being my first tome shooting it. I then got my Guardian out to shoot. Ive taken a few weeks off from shooting to nurse a bad elbow so I wasnt sure if the #71 pull would be possible. Not only was it ok I seriously had to stop and check over the bow after the first arrow to see if everything was ok on it since it was such a quiet and dead in the hand shot compared to the Martin I was quickly getting used to. And to think I was thinking of trading it off for a speed bow in #60. :doh: I wonder how the shot is on the Guardian is compared to a Commander or Sentinal?If its simalar I might have to do a little trading/selling and get me one with a shootthru system.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Not sure about the 08 Commander (which I'd stay away from for bearing issues) but the 07s are the exact same cams as the guardian, and very smooth and quiet. No idea about the Sentinel....


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

will be posting some pics of my new and improved paint job on my guardian


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the thread with my guardians in it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1477970


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Quick question for the Guardian wizards. My '08 was seriously out of time even though the ATA, BH, and Tiller were all in spec. The J-Hooks were almost a double quarter off the limbs. We'll now after getting it timed perfect, ATA @ 32 11/32 BH is 7 1/8 tiller still even I've got one J-Hook off the limb about the thickness of a business card will the other one has no cleareance at all. Is this a problem? Bow has a rock solid wall now and seems to be shooting well.
Thanks
Russ


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

y2khog said:


> Quick question for the Guardian wizards. My '08 was seriously out of time even though the ATA, BH, and Tiller were all in spec. The J-Hooks were almost a double quarter off the limbs. We'll now after getting it timed perfect, ATA @ 32 11/32 BH is 7 1/8 tiller still even I've got one J-Hook off the limb about the thickness of a business card will the other one has no cleareance at all. Is this a problem? Bow has a rock solid wall now and seems to be shooting well.
> Thanks
> Russ


did you check the length of your strings and cables for a 33 3/4 ata to go to 32 11/32 just seems like something is not right with the strings and cables. 

for reference string should be 56 11/16 and cables should be 38 1/8 

both of mine are set up with about a dime to quarter space between the limb and j-hook and the ata is not always 33 3/4 but is usually close maybe a 1/4 to 1/2 difference at most. so your you to be over an inch short seems funky to me. but i am no pro.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, the ATA is only 1/32" off of perfect. (33 11/32) It's still got the original cables and string so I know they're very stretched but shouldn't the twisting take care of that?


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

if you are are at 11/32 you are right around 3/8 of an inch short but if everything is shooting good and in time you should be just fine. i would say if your strings are old and have been on for awhile i would invest in a new set in the near future i put a new set on every year. and if you are looking i have had great luck with JBK strings see my signature for the web site. other wise happy shooting.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes the ATA is only 1/32nd off of spec. That's why it seemed odd that the J-Hooks would be a little tight. I've got a new set of Octane cables and strings I'm going to pick up next Friday. I'll keep these as a backup. This is mostly a learning exercise for me for when I do replace them. My local shop guys are great folks and very willing to help but just not that into precise tuning. I've never seen a drawboad there so that's why I built my own and am trying to learn all I can.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Those fractions always KILLED me. I guess what I meant was 33 23/32nds.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

If your J-hook spacing is a little tight, the only real thing that happens is that the draw length increases a bit. The relationship of where the cams rest at idle has nothing to do with the ATA. To keep the same ATA and open up the J-hooks (if desired) just twist (shorten) the bowstring and untwist (lengthen) both cables as neccesary. And it's actually normal to have one J-hook a tad different than the other if your draw stops are hitting at the same time at full draw- if your set them to the exact same J-hook gap they'll be just a tiny bit off at full draw. 

Don't really worry about ATA though, and REALLY don't worry about BH (it hardly moves on a bow like the Guardian). The only thing that will really throw off the BH is backing the limbs out- and I still wouldn't worry about it then even. If your cams are timed correctly, and your J-hook gaps are somewhere between zero and a nickel's thickness, then just put the bow on a scale and measure peak weight. Spec ATA is just a starting point to approximate the correct peak weight of the bow. Most people rig a bow to ATA because they don't have access to a bow scale, which is valid. It will get you close, but you'll always need a bow scale to get it dead on. 

Don't worry if you don't get it all right the first time, to really get it all dead on takes a good amount of adjustment trial and error-so much so that a lot of bowshops won't really be willing to take the time to do for you. Which is another reason the Guardian is an awesome bow- no press needed to adjust the strings! Just do it on the couch while watching TV....

I still really like this bow..... honestly haven't found anything else worth switching to since it came out!


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Great info. Thanks. I checked the weight with one of the Wal-Mart luggage scales and it read 57# but it felt like more ,so I had it tested at the Pro Shop. They got 62#. On the birth certificate it listed 61#. I asked if I should untwist the cables to lower the weight a little and they said there really wasn't a need to as they've had them come from Bowtech as high as 4# over the rated limb weight. What do you think, should I untwist a little to bring it down some? Seems to shoot well and holds awesome.


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

leave it alone.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah they ship them high so that they're still close to max poundage after the strings take a set after a few hundred shots. No reason to change it if it feels good.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Great! I'm going to call it good to go until I get the new cables and string on it. Then, I'll use this info to tune after the new set is put on. Then I'll have a backup set in case something happens and I need a quick change. Can't really afford two new sets. I'll use some bobby pins to maintain the current twists and markings on the old set.
Thanks for all the help. Man, I love this thread. I've learned so much from it. This bow makes it hard to even consider a new Invasion.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

y2khog said:


> Great! I'm going to call it good to go until I get the new cables and string on it. Then, I'll use this info to tune after the new set is put on. Then I'll have a backup set in case something happens and I need a quick change. Can't really afford two new sets. I'll use some bobby pins to maintain the current twists and markings on the old set.
> Thanks for all the help. Man, I love this thread. I've learned so much from it. This bow makes it hard to even consider a new Invasion.


i could not agree more.. the Guardian is a great bow and that is why i bought a second one rather than getting something newer.


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Where do you measure the Jhooks from though. I now see the j hooks, but do you space them to the top of the jhook or where you can slide something under them?


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

looking for a good string stop for this guardian...any suggestions on a clean set-up. Dont really like the looks of the sts. Kinda wanted a clean look like my destroyer.


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

MeanV, very clean and Dan is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Im going to order some new strings from 60X. Have any of you guys tried astro? How manny strands and how did it compare to 452X? I was also thinking of taking a page frame the strother play book and using nogloves as speed knocks. Have any of you guys tried that? Thanks.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

MadBullArchery said:


> Where do you measure the Jhooks from though. I now see the j hooks, but do you space them to the top of the jhook or where you can slide something under them?


Measure by sliding a quarter (or close to that) under the J-Hook. As mentioned already one might a little tighter than the other and that is OK. Just make sure they are both timed right at full draw.


----------



## yellowlab (Dec 26, 2004)

hope i'm not hi-jacking somebody's space here, just don't know how to ask a ques. so here goes. first; i'm mounting a ripcord rest on my 08 guardian. ques; as i don't have a football to attach the cord to the down cable, how far below the rest should i serve the cord to the down cable at full draw? sec.; with the rest mounted to the bow according to ripcords instructions, the arrow is above the berger hole. will this creat a problem? any help is appreciated!


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't have a Ripcord but I put the cord for my QAD in the Down Buss Cable just below the bow grip. I then put it on a drawboard and adjusted it at full draw. It lines up perfect at full draw. As for the arrow position in relation to the berger holes, I try and get it as close as possible to center of them and still have about a credit card thickness under the launcher. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

timmothy said:


> Im going to order some new strings from 60X. Have any of you guys tried astro? How manny strands and how did it compare to 452X? I was also thinking of taking a page frame the strother play book and using nogloves as speed knocks. Have any of you guys tried that? Thanks.


i get my strings from JBK and they are made from astro and i love how they perform


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

yellowlab said:


> hope i'm not hi-jacking somebody's space here, just don't know how to ask a ques. so here goes. first; i'm mounting a ripcord rest on my 08 guardian. ques; as i don't have a football to attach the cord to the down cable, how far below the rest should i serve the cord to the down cable at full draw? sec.; with the rest mounted to the bow according to ripcords instructions, the arrow is above the berger hole. will this creat a problem? any help is appreciated!


i use a rip cord i get the cord long then just put it in the down bus cable and pule the cord mostly tight and then draw the bow and let the string set it's self. if you cables do not have enough twist in them this way will not work. i do this a few times to make sure it is the right spot and length of cord coming from the rip cord.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

For those using the QAD rest, how are you orienting the vanes. I'm using the Blazers and when I put the cock vane out, I get contact on the launcher. Cock vane up, and it'll clear ok. I've shot for years with them in the out position, but the shop that set the bow up had the nock set really high, like maybe 3/16" or more. Is my rest going bad (getting slow)? The alignment marks are perfect at full draw and arrow splits the berger holes. I did shoot a robin hood at 20yds with it last week but this really has me bugged.
TIA


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

On the QAD, your arrow should be cock vane up.


----------



## bannock-pt. (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guardian fans......Someone might need a backup or move there current guardian to a back up. Here's a great deal on one of the sweetest bows ever made.. ...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1503053


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, with all the great info I've gleened from this thread, I've been tweaking on my bow for weeks. Friday, conditions were great for doing the final long distance tuning after the initial Modified French Tuning proceedure. I had to move my rest about 1/32th. Shot all the way out to 60yds with great results, so I decided to stop by my local shop and test it through paper for future reference. When I told them of the proceedure I used to "tune" it, I was told I had probably screwed it up real bad. Well, after the perfect "bullet" hole in paper, I was very satified the proceedure worked as advertised! Shop didn't have much to say afterward though. This site and the helpful people and info ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys...got all the info I needed from here. Guardian is a shooting machine again.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I am wondering how much it would cost to purchase a set of 50-60 or 60-70lb limbs for a guardian?
A friend of mine purchased a Guardian with 80lb limbs and needs to drop.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Frank.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

The last set I bought were $120 new from dealer.


----------



## yellowlab (Dec 26, 2004)

*modular change*

changing mods on a 2008 gurdian. ques. is; do you have to change the cam timing also? while i'm asking,i'm putting a ripcord rest on. i have read you have to alter the bottem cam length, is this true? also how far below the rest should i tie the cord to the down cable? thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

yellowlab said:


> changing mods on a 2008 gurdian. ques. is; do you have to change the cam timing also? while i'm asking,i'm putting a ripcord rest on. i have read you have to alter the bottem cam length, is this true? also how far below the rest should i tie the cord to the down cable? thanks :darkbeer:


No timing change for the mod change. I use a QAD and have it tied in about 4 inches below the rest. Same J hook spacing on both cams.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

could somebody measure the distance from the rear threads to the string. I'm going to get a bow rattler but right now my Guardian is scattered accross the country getting painted and such. lol. any help would be appreciated. 

BH22


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

5 15/16".


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you sir


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

when you guys put new Strings and Cables on your Guardians, are you getting the strings and cables to spec???or getting them close and shooting them in???Had a time with my buddys Commander, had too get them very close(not too spec)and shoot them in. Just curious!!!


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Any one have set of black 0.5 mods they want to sell? Pm me if you do. Thanks.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

timmothy said:


> Any one have set of black 0.5 mods they want to sell? Pm me if you do. Thanks.


i can check with the dealers around me if you can't find any just let me know


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks quickcat, but I found a set at a shop across town.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

*Wifes 08' Testarossa Guardian! Never seen another!!*


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am getting a 1.5in left tear that I can't get rid of, give me some help guys what do I need to do??


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Can you get the guardians to 80% let-off? The norm seems around 74 and mine is also at 74 and I can`t seem to get use to it.I find the bow is always taking off on me.Been shooting high let-off bows for so long and like it,just wish I could get more out of the guardian. Can it be done?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Fletching clearance? Or rest not aligned? Is it left tear at 5 10 and 15 yards?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

jawmarq said:


> Fletching clearance? Or rest not aligned? Is it left tear at 5 10 and 15 yards?


The tear is at around 5 yrds. I have moved the rest every which way i can and still the same tear. Also I have twisted my arrow to move the vanes and still the same???? I can't figure it out!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Livetohunt said:


> Can you get the guardians to 80% let-off? The norm seems around 74 and mine is also at 74 and I can`t seem to get use to it.I find the bow is always taking off on me.Been shooting high let-off bows for so long and like it,just wish I could get more out of the guardian. Can it be done?


i know some guys modified there mods by grinding off some of it i am not sure if that would change the let off but it might help you get a little more. other wise the J-hooks are the only way i know of to get let off to change.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

what are all your specs on the bow ata & brace? what is the draw weight/ length, what arrows are you shooting, spine & weight. and what do you have on the bow? rest, loop, cable slide, string stop ect. 

a left to right tear can be a spine issue or cam lean/limb problem.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> what are all your specs on the bow ata & brace? what is the draw weight/ length, what arrows are you shooting, spine & weight. and what do you have on the bow? rest, loop, cable slide, string stop ect.
> 
> a left to right tear can be a spine issue or cam lean/limb problem.


It is a 07, 28in DL, 55.28# draw, shooting Victory Vforce HV 400, 318gr, LD rest, loop, G5 peep, STS, and factory cable slide.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

chinnookbuster said:


> when you guys put new Strings and Cables on your Guardians, are you getting the strings and cables to spec???or getting them close and shooting them in???Had a time with my buddys Commander, had too get them very close(not too spec)and shoot them in. Just curious!!!


I put on a new set of octane string/cables on my 07 guardian about 2 weeks ago. After shooting the bow maybe 100+ shots, I rechecked the timing on my draw board and checked the ATA and brace height. The timing was off 1 twist on a cable and the ata was exactly to spec (33 3/4") and the brace was also perfect at 7 1/8".


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

wsbark01 said:


> It is a 07, 28in DL, 55.28# draw, shooting Victory Vforce HV 400, 318gr, LD rest, loop, G5 peep, STS, and factory cable slide.


what length are your arrows and are you using 100 grain points? have you tried with 75 grain or 125 grain points to see if you are getting the same results? or have you tried a bare shaft?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> what length are your arrows and are you using 100 grain points? have you tried with 75 grain or 125 grain points to see if you are getting the same results? or have you tried a bare shaft?


28" with 100gr with inserts. Haven't tried any other tip. Had bullet holes with old strings and old LD. Changed strings and put new LD on it and it is in spec, not sure where my prob is?? May have to do more testing I guess!


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

Look for upper cam lean at full draw.Are your cables crossed above or below the rest?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

what he said^^^

when i got my bow restrung the guy had the cables on wrong. they are supposed to cross above the bar. top cable in the middle, and bottom on the outside.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

chinnookbuster said:


> when you guys put new Strings and Cables on your Guardians, are you getting the strings and cables to spec???or getting them close and shooting them in???Had a time with my buddys Commander, had too get them very close(not too spec)and shoot them in. Just curious!!!


I just put a new set of Octane Backbone strings on my '08 Guardian. Everything seems to be in spec, 7 1/8" brace, but the ATA is 33 9/16". Shoots great, so I'll leave it alone for now. I'll re-check after I get a couple hundred + shots on the new strings.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

just did the lyleberry mod. much better back wall!


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

Need a little help with arrow selection. I just purchased some CX Blue Streak 250's and will be cutting them to 27.5" Will The arrows at that length have too weak of a spine? I am thinking that 350's that short would be way too stiff. See my bow specs in my signature. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

BowJedi said:


> Need a little help with arrow selection. I just purchased some CX Blue Streak 250's and will be cutting them to 27.5" Will The arrows at that length have too weak of a spine? I am thinking that 350's that short would be way too stiff. See my bow specs in my signature. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would think that would be ok you could always do some bare shaft tuning as that is a great way to check the spine of the arrow. If it is weak a lighter point might help stiffen it up.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

That arrow may be a little on the weak side, but most people have found the guardian prefers arrows a little on the weak side spine-wise. Cutting them that short will help, and keeping the head weight at 100gr (not 125) and I think you will be just fine. You might need a 125gr head, however, to keep the weight up.

27.5" @ 7.4gpi = 203.5 grains + 100gr head + 12gr insert + 12gr nock + 20gr vanes = 347gr total weight. You are dancing a fine line on the 5 GPI rule. The guardian will be a lot quieter with a heavier arrow. You might want to back of the poundage, or get a heavier arrow.

FWIW I am shooting a guardian at 62lbs/28.5" with arrows at the same length, in a .400 spine (GT Velocity and GT Pro Hunter) with 125gr heads and it seems to be the sweet spot (acculite insert and nock, 2" duravanes).


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I will be dropping my draw weight from 70 to around 62 lbs. I guess that would get my spine about right.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

You should be golden. I am shooting the .400 spine velocity arrows (similar weight to your 250's) with 125gr heads and the bow seems to like it. Bombs away!


----------



## Aggie2011 (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick question, does the guardian feel harder to pull back to yall compared to any other bow without the binary cams? My bow is at 60lbs and can be difficult to pull back when I compare it to other bows ive shot at 70lbs. It feels a lot harder than the others although it is at a lower pull? Maybe my cams are leaning or something is bent? Not really sure, the guy at the shop said the binary cams can be a "pain" to draw. A 60lbs binary feels like a 70 lbs non-binary. Is that the case or could I have a damaged guardian?

Thanks,
John


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, maybe a bit. There has been a lot of technology in the field of cams in the last 4 years. A lot. A TON.

A friend of mine shoots a switchback and a Reezen at 70-72#. They seem only slightly harder than my 62# guardian, and the profile draws smoother overall. I have been shooting it for a few years now, so I am just used to it I guess. I handed my bow to a non-archer to shoot and he couldn't draw past the cam peak. Kinda funny. "Its only 62#!" ha.


----------



## Aggie2011 (Oct 30, 2010)

lol, yea I kind of figured as much. The guy I was practicing with has an Bear Lights Out at 70# and somewhat struggled pulling mine the one time he shot it...also shot the cement with the arrow but that is besides the point. His 70# didnt feel any harder than the 60#. First time shooting, shot around 40 arrows and shoulder is really sore, heard and felt a pop on the last shot so I quit. Sore the 1st day after but not to bad today. Guess I need to be careful and take shooting it slow until I get used to it since I can't lighten the draw poundage.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Aggie2011 said:


> Quick question, does the guardian feel harder to pull back to yall compared to any other bow without the binary cams? My bow is at 60lbs and can be difficult to pull back when I compare it to other bows ive shot at 70lbs. It feels a lot harder than the others although it is at a lower pull? Maybe my cams are leaning or something is bent? Not really sure, the guy at the shop said the binary cams can be a "pain" to draw. A 60lbs binary feels like a 70 lbs non-binary. Is that the case or could I have a damaged guardian?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


The Guardian has a hard draw. The reason is that it has a very linear draw force curve, as opposed to a bell shaped draw force curve. You have to pull peak weight throughout much of the draw.


----------



## Aggie2011 (Oct 30, 2010)

but what causes this linear draw curve?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

The geometry of the cams.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Shot mine today


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

So I just got my new guardian in the mail from the classifieds. It was set at 29" and I changed mods so that it could have a 27" dl. Upon pulling it back, the top cable is sliding past the draw stop and making a popping sound at full draw. I've been told to use screws and I've been told that the screw is just a band aid... Can anyone give me a definite answer as to what the problem is??? thanks guys


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hoytman_Sax said:


> So I just got my new guardian in the mail from the classifieds. It was set at 29" and I changed mods so that it could have a 27" dl. Upon pulling it back, the top cable is sliding past the draw stop and making a popping sound at full draw. I've been told to use screws and I've been told that the screw is just a band aid... Can anyone give me a definite answer as to what the problem is??? thanks guys


What cable slide does it have on it? Mine did "pop" a tad if I pulled back to fast and hard into the stops. Putting the screws works great as you'll find that alot of us do it with no problem.


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

I finally made the switch from a NAP 360 to an Apache drop away. I had my local archery shop install it. It seems to me that my arrow is sitting a little high in relation to the berger holes. The bottom of the arrow is passing through the top 1/4 of the holes. What have you guys have found to be the best setting?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

07 Guardian, put a new string on...oh I almost forgot..... I put string wax on the string...


----------



## BowJedi (Aug 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## spoonie08 (Aug 26, 2011)

what kind of arrows are you guys shooting with your Guardians? have an 07 70# at 29" draw. Whats your recommened arrow, weight and arrow length?


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

spoonie08 said:


> what kind of arrows are you guys shooting with your Guardians? have an 07 70# at 29" draw. Whats your recommened arrow, weight and arrow length?


Is is what i have and am shooting out of my 29/70 guardian 

Easton n-fused 340 cut to 27&1/4 with 100 grain tips total weight 415grains 
Harvest time ht-2 350 cut to 28 with 100 grain tips, total weight 380grains 

Both flew very well for me this will be e first season with the harvest time arrows but I love how they group so I am excited to see how they do in the woods.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

When I first got my Guardian, (62lbs./28"), I was shooting GT Pro Hunters, 5575's, at 27 1/4", 125 gr. tips, 421 grs. They were super accurate out to 60 yards (that's the farthest I could shoot on my friend's property). After that, I decided to go with 340 FMJ's, at 29 1/4", 125 gr. tips, 504 grs. Also super accurate out to 80 yards (found a new place to shoot). I have a feeling that 400 FMJ's would also work well as I'm on the edge between 340's and 400's. My favorite is the FMJ. I also have some ACC Pro Hunting Series in 390 spine, but have yet to test them.


----------



## spoonie08 (Aug 26, 2011)

believe im going to get some pro hunters at 28". Whats the general rule of thumb for the length of arrows?


----------



## spoonie08 (Aug 26, 2011)

wdriver said:


> Shot mine today


Now thats a sharp lookin guardian! Like those custom string colors too! very nice!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

spoonie08 said:


> believe im going to get some pro hunters at 28". Whats the general rule of thumb for the length of arrows?


You'll probably get several different answers here. Personally, I want the broadhead out in front of my hand. Many people cut their arrows as short as possible (so that the arrow just barely clears the rest) to minimize weight and to maximize speed. My arrows cut at 29 1/4" put the broadhead well in front of my hand. At that length, I was able to move up in spine and weight, otherwise I'd still be shooting 400's. I prefer a heavier arrow for momentum and penetration.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

spoonie08 said:


> Now thats a sharp lookin guardian! Like those custom string colors too! very nice!


Thanks! Those are Octane Backbone 452GX strings with the 2 year warranty. Clear Halo end servings to.


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello fellow Guardian owners!

A friend of mine and I are going to be spending this upcoming Friday (16th.) installing a new set of limbs along with new strings on my 2007 Guardian. I would like to hear any pointers you guys have. Also, if any one has any detailed pics of how the cams look when they are times correctly that would be great. This thread has been very helpful. Please keep the pointers/tips coming.

Thanks!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

take pictures of your cams so you have a reference on how to put the new strings and cables. cam timing is all on the J-hooks and and if the draw stops are both hitting the string at the same time.


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. Very obvious way, that I probably wouldn't have thought of, to insure everything is back together correctly.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Draw stop and screw*

For those that have asked....
I used a silver mod from an '07 Guardian so it would show better in the pictures. If my memory serves me correctly, the screws are 8-32 X 3/16" socket head cap screws. The pictures are from my phone, so they're not that great, but I believe they'll be good enough.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow! I started this thread over two years ago, and it's still going! *GUARDIANS RULE !!! *:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

One of the best hunting bows ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I purchased one for my nephew two years ago. He finally came down Oklahoma this week and got his first ever bowhunt and doe on first trip in. There good smooth drawing bows.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

One of the best bows ever. Here is a 20 yard group I shot with my Guardian. Do you notice what is missing in the pic?

Automan


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

automan26 said:


> One of the best bows ever. Here is a 20 yard group I shot with my Guardian. Do you notice what is missing in the pic?
> 
> Automan


*NICE!!!* Someone stole your fletchings! :wink:
I got my one and only robinhood while bareshaft tuning at 20 yds :thumbs_up
(pretty cool to see a robinhood with the un-fletched arrow sticking in the rear of a fletched one) :wink:


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Question to "guardian" and "shaft selector xpert" owners who have access to a chronograph:
Do the numbers out of this program match with reality?
Some say that the guardians dont really put out the numbers they have been advertised, so i am wondering if the shafts calculated by this program may be a little too stiff...


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

My guardian has always been a touch slower than advertised speeds and calculators would suggest (ex: when it says I should be shooting 285, I am usually in the 270-275 fps range).

Also, many have found that the guardian prefers a slightly weaker spine (or a slightly heavier head, or a slightly longer shaft length). If you are shooting what your sig states (92# draw weight), you may be experienceing different physics than the rest of us.

I have toyed with my setup over 2-3 years now. My current hunting arrows are very repeatable and the lightest build I could manage (GT Velocity 400-spine, acculite insert/nock, 2" natural feathers, 125gr heads) - a 350gr arrow.. My bow was quieter with a similar build using Gold Tip Pro-hunters, but they weighed in around 405grains. Both setups are very accurate.

Gotta love them guardians!


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks nojreyd!
Seems like the general observation that guardians prefer a slightly weaker spine is a result of those 10-15 fps difference between specs and reality.
OT says that 92# should produce about 250fps in my current set up, so i guess i am not that far away from the average guardian physics according gr/lbs. And because of the issue that those 92# are just a result of stiffer limbs and totally stock kinematics, i guess i can trust the program choosing the shaft by inserting a 10fps lower speed than calculated.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine definitely likes a softer spine. I shoot Victory 400's cut 28" actual shaft length. Bow is '07 Guardian, 29" DL, 70# draw.

I get + or - 205fps.

Kev


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

92# and 250 FPS? Holy crap. Assuming you are shooting probably a 600gr arrow. Thats a lot of energy. 

Death in the long grass?


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

mainehunt said:


> Mine definitely likes a softer spine. I shoot Victory 400's cut 28" actual shaft length. Bow is '07 Guardian, 29" DL, 70# draw.
> 
> I get + or - 205fps.
> 
> Kev


Do you mean 305 fps by chance?

I am shooting 350gr arrows, [email protected]/28.5" and I am getting more like 275-285 fps. I believe the real IBO on most guardians is more like 315fps, not the advertised 327 fps.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

here is what i have put thru my guardain in the last 3 years all at 29/70 

352gr = 306fps - easton 340 flatline - cut to 29inch carbon to carbon with a 75grain tip
372gr = 290fps - Harvest time HT-2 350 - cut 28inch valley of nock to end of carbon 100 grain tip
415gr = 274fps - easton Axis 340 - cut to 27 1/4 inch valley of nock to end of carbon 100 grain tip 

i usually bare shaft tune to check my spine and paper tune. with all those arrows i have been able to get fixed blade BH & FP to fly the same. 

hope that helps


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks quickcat!
I put those numbers into the program and got these results:
352gr flatline arrow should come off with 302fps (spine is in the middle of the green zone = perfect (10gr insert))
415gr Axis arrow should come off with almost 290fps (spine seems a little too stiff (16gr insert, 27inch shaft lenght))

If there is no mistake, it seems like the program hits reality in the faster zone quite good, and tends to overrate the efficiency of the guardians in the slower range.
This info helps.
Thanks for all the input.



quickcat18 said:


> here is what i have put thru my guardain in the last 3 years all at 29/70
> 
> 352gr = 306fps - easton 340 flatline - cut to 29inch carbon to carbon with a 75grain tip
> 372gr = 290fps - Harvest time HT-2 350 - cut 28inch valley of nock to end of carbon 100 grain tip
> ...


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

NP the axis number might be off a little as that was from memory, those were the arrows i was shooting a year ago. and i have not check the actual draw weight of my bow in a few months although i am sure it is still right around 70#. 

i am just glad i could help.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

My arrows are more like +800gr (FMJ DG250 + 75gr insert + 210 tip), so "Death in the long grass" is an option but not the reason for this "special" (some may say "stupid") setup.
The truth: A guy sold me wrong limbs and didn´t want to take them back or refund them, so i decided to build a safari-rig.
BTW: I have a full set of guardian limbs (actually general limbs) which would produce about 110# of draw (never tried it myself) as a byproduct of this build. So if you want to join the "special" area...



nojreyd said:


> 92# and 250 FPS? Holy crap. Assuming you are shooting probably a 600gr arrow. Thats a lot of energy.
> 
> Death in the long grass?


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok guys, I need some help. Im putting on a new set of 60X strings I adjusted my timing and my ata is 1/8th short and my brace is 3/8 short. My draw weight seems to be correct 81.2 pounds with maxed out 80lb limbs. What should I twist or untwist to get to spec and does it make any difference if it timed properly?


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

i would not worry about it if every thing is how you want it and the bow is in time shoot it to break the strings in and then check it again.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

timmothy said:


> Ok guys, I need some help. Im putting on a new set of 60X strings I adjusted my timing and my ata is 1/8th short and my brace is 3/8 short. My draw weight seems to be correct 81.2 pounds with maxed out 80lb limbs. What should I twist or untwist to get to spec and does it make any difference if it timed properly?


Did you check the new strings before you put them on for the correct measurement?


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Did you check the new strings before you put them on for the correct measurement?


 Nope. Do they measure from in the loop or outside. I was wondering if I should have checked that.


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

*I decided today that I hate my Guardian*

I went to the range today and again shot my Guardian and it's performance was nothing short of perfection--Smooth, Quiet, Accurate, Forgiving, Shock-Free. It was at the end of shooting a really great league round that I decided--I HATE MY GUARDIAN!!! I have the bug for a new bow, but with the way my Guardian shoots, there is no way I can justify laying out the cash for anything else. If I wasn't stuck with this Guardian, I would probably be shooting some piece of garbage and would be searching the classifieds for something pre-owned and dependable. No doubt I would stumble across someone who was selling a Guardian and I would decide to buy it. When my new bow finally arrived I would go shoot it and fall in love with how well my new Guardian shoots and kick myself for not getting one sooner.

But now I am stuck with this awsome bow that I have been shooting for awhile and plan to shoot for many years to come. No one, not even Bowtech, can top it so--THERE WILL BE NO NEW BOW UNDER THE CHRISTMAS TREE AGAIN THIS YEAR and probably no new bow for some time down the road. I blame all my woes on my Guardian. If it wasn't for that bow I would be able to go out and get something new. I guess I will just have to deal with my sorrow and go shoot my old Guardian and force myself to be content with something that shoots better than any other bow ever built.

Don't you feel sorry for poor old Automan?

Automan


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I have 2 mint lefty's I may sell  If you're looking for another :wink:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Bwana said:


> I have 2 mint lefty's I may sell  If you're looking for another :wink:


Too bad I am a righty--I REALLY WANT A NEW BOW!!!!

Automan


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

automan26 said:


> I went to the range today and again shot my Guardian and it's performance was nothing short of perfection--Smooth, Quiet, Accurate, Forgiving, Shock-Free. It was at the end of shooting a really great league round that I decided--I HATE MY GUARDIAN!!! I have the bug for a new bow, but with the way my Guardian shoots, there is no way I can justify laying out the cash for anything else. If I wasn't stuck with this Guardian, I would probably be shooting some piece of garbage and would be searching the classifieds for something pre-owned and dependable. No doubt I would stumble across someone who was selling a Guardian and I would decide to buy it. When my new bow finally arrived I would go shoot it and fall in love with how well my new Guardian shoots and kick myself for not getting one sooner.
> 
> But now I am stuck with this awsome bow that I have been shooting for awhile and plan to shoot for many years to come. No one, not even Bowtech, can top it so--THERE WILL BE NO NEW BOW UNDER THE CHRISTMAS TREE AGAIN THIS YEAR and probably no new bow for some time down the road. I blame all my woes on my Guardian. If it wasn't for that bow I would be able to go out and get something new. I guess I will just have to deal with my sorrow and go shoot my old Guardian and force myself to be content with something that shoots better than any other bow ever built.
> 
> ...


I can dig it.....


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

automan26 said:


> Too bad I am a righty--I REALLY WANT A NEW BOW!!!!
> 
> Automan


It is too bad :wink:
View attachment 1231667

View attachment 1231669


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Bwana said:


> It is too bad :wink:
> View attachment 1231667
> 
> View attachment 1231669


I hope you know--You're not helping me one bit!!!! LOL!! I wonder how hard it would be to learn to switch over to lefty?

Automan


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

automan26 said:


> I hope you know--You're not helping me one bit!!!! LOL!! I wonder how hard it would be to learn to switch over to lefty?
> 
> Automan


Not hard Auto, I had to switch 15 years ago after 2 shoulder surgeries  But I'd stick to righty for now, cuz you'll need new sights and rests also if ya switch


----------



## ehusta73 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been checking the classified ads to see if yours hit the market. Glad they haven't as I hope to be in a position to snag one when they do! I am in the process of getting my hands on an old bow box so I can hopefully sell my backup bow. If it does sell, I wouldn't hesitate to get a second guardian. No expert here, but I think they are great! Just got new strings and cables for it last week. Admit it...they haven't sold cause you can't bring yourself to do it!!:wink: 



Bwana said:


> I have 2 mint lefty's I may sell  If you're looking for another :wink:


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

OK Guys I need a little help/ info!! I have an extra set of mods and was going to file them down to make the valley better. I was getting ready to start and I noticed that the mods weren't the same. They are both marked the same, but they look different. I took the mods off the bow and they are both same. I now have 3 mods that are the same and one that is a little different. I don't think the odd one will work and definitely sure about how to get them both filed the same. Can you guys tell me if it will work or not? Here are some pics. The odd mod is the silver one. You can see in the pics, it looks like it has a "camel's" hump on it. The rest of the mod lines up with the one from the bow.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like the string would still track the same as the one behind it,just not in a groove for that part. Id go ahead and use it.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Spent the sunday with changing arrow-rests and paper tuning my bows. Within that procedure I found some strange reactions of my guardian i want to talk about.
I started with eyeballing the centershotposition at rest (= QAD HDX rest with the launcher in the outer position in the exact center of the adjustment range).
Shooting my new arrows (a tad weaker than the perfect spined arrow according On Target Software in the "Hunter" setting) through paper at 8 ft. shows about 1/2 inch tail left (=weak spined arrow?)
Shooting my "old" arrows (same shaft, 1,75 inch longer, 25gr more weight at the tip = weaker spined than the new ones) in this setting -> bullet hole.
I try to fix the tail left with the new arrows by moving the rest to the left -> tear gets bigger.
I move the rest closer to the riser -> bullethole with the stiffer arrows, tail right with the weaker ones.
I decrease draw weight -> tail left tear.
Moving rest to the left -> bullet hole.

Have i misunderstood all the things i read about papertuning, or is this the exact opposite reaction of the one which could be expected?
BTW: I shoot the 08 model with a hyperglide slide.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Looks like the string would still track the same as the one behind it,just not in a groove for that part. Id go ahead and use it.


The other problem is I'm not sure how to get them both the same.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

i need some 2008 guardian draw mods black CP3 28in dl anyone have a pair to sell, pm me

Thanks Ted


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

still need a set of CP3 mods Black,
anyone


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

automan26 said:


> I went to the range today and again shot my Guardian and it's performance was nothing short of perfection--Smooth, Quiet, Accurate, Forgiving, Shock-Free. It was at the end of shooting a really great league round that I decided--I HATE MY GUARDIAN!!! I have the bug for a new bow, but with the way my Guardian shoots, there is no way I can justify laying out the cash for anything else. If I wasn't stuck with this Guardian, I would probably be shooting some piece of garbage and would be searching the classifieds for something pre-owned and dependable. No doubt I would stumble across someone who was selling a Guardian and I would decide to buy it. When my new bow finally arrived I would go shoot it and fall in love with how well my new Guardian shoots and kick myself for not getting one sooner.
> 
> But now I am stuck with this awsome bow that I have been shooting for awhile and plan to shoot for many years to come. No one, not even Bowtech, can top it so--THERE WILL BE NO NEW BOW UNDER THE CHRISTMAS TREE AGAIN THIS YEAR and probably no new bow for some time down the road. I blame all my woes on my Guardian. If it wasn't for that bow I would be able to go out and get something new. I guess I will just have to deal with my sorrow and go shoot my old Guardian and force myself to be content with something that shoots better than any other bow ever built.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain...I am in the exact same position.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

still need some CP3 Mods Black


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> still need some CP3 Mods Black


*i found a set*


----------



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

My mods say CP2....Is that good or bad?????


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

alexander said:


> My mods say CP2....Is that good or bad?????


That means 29" draw mods....


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bwana said:


> It is too bad :wink:
> View attachment 1231667
> 
> View attachment 1231669


love the black one!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

BrownDog2 said:


> love the black one!


Thanks man, shoots great


----------



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

I want to file down my mods to get a better valley on my guardian....I am not brave enough nor do i know what the heck i am doing..Not sure if a archery shop by me would know what the heck I am talking about or would be willing to do it...anyone out there with any advice?


----------



## Sorgy (Aug 22, 2006)

Guy's,
What is a good stabilizer for the Guardian? I am shooting an Indoor 3-D league and I would like to get something in the 10" range for a stabilzer that does not add to the mass of the bow.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

Selling my Guardian in the classifieds....


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorgy said:


> Guy's,
> What is a good stabilizer for the Guardian? I am shooting an Indoor 3-D league and I would like to get something in the 10" range for a stabilzer that does not add to the mass of the bow.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


check out the T3 by trinity archery it works great.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

heres my 07


----------



## txmouse123 (Jul 26, 2008)

*My Latest...*









This is my second Guardian. Traded my first one here on AT (IDIOT). Won't make same mistake twice........


----------



## willowhunt (Mar 16, 2008)

best cable slide for 07 guardian. Ive searched and the hoyt proset could be it but would like best option.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

To the cable slide question: saunders hyperglide works great.


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that i commented to this repeatedly asked and answered cable slide question, I guess i can risk to ask a question which may has been answered already in those 26 pages of this thread...
Why is the cable rod of the guardian so long?
I am buildig a bow case for my guardian at the moment, and this cable rod makes the bow almost an inch wider than it is.
I have 28.5 dl mods on the bow right now (ev. switching to 29 again) and in the full draw position almost two inches of the rod stay unused.
Are those 2 inches for the 31 dl shooters?
Can i cut this rod a little shorter?
What material is the rod made off?
Is this rod hollow?
Would cutting of the cap of a hollow rod have bad influence to the stability of it?


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

it's made out of carbon i believe and i don't think it is hollow as when i took mine off once the other end was solid. 

on a side note i am selling my camo guardian 29/70 with black limbs if anyone is intrested and am thinking about selling my black and blue custom guardian as well if you are intrested in either shoot me a PM you can see pics of them in the albums on my profile.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

here are the 2 i am selling Camo -$300 + shipping, black&blue - $500+ shipping (does that seem fair?) 

both come bare with string stops.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys important looking for some 30 inch draw mod for a 07 guardian if anyone has any pm me please


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Tttt


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

New to the Guardian family, loving it. Smoothest bow i have ever shot.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well... got word my Testarossa was on it's way to me from Alaska..and just got off the phone with Chris at Bowtech getting some info on it..as well as some part numbers and such for upping the weight of the limbs to 70 lb ones...Very nice people there..easy to talk too..very helpful..very professional...so...my concerns after reading all of the bashing and gnashing of teeth from those guys who seem to really dislike them...makes no sense to me now...

Can't wait to get it home and shoot it...Love the way these look...and I hope it shoots as good as all of you guys have said it does...


So...I know this is a old thread and all...but was wondering...how many here still have their Guardians..and are still shooting them...or has the upgrade bug bitten you and you have moved to something else...?

Mac


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

I still have mine (2007) and can't see getting something else for a while. It's super quiet, shoots great, plenty fast and doesn't require a press to do work on it (outside of a limb swap). I have used this thread many times to look up tuning info.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I still have my 07 Guardian and it shoots so well that I can't justify getting anything else because there is nothing on the market today that even comes close.

Automan


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Still have mine, but have shot and love the Insanity.


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Still have mine and something like a Guardian II would have to be invented and better what I have now to even consider getting rid of it. Still probably wouldn't!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome...so what's all the BS bad mouthing of Bow Techs about..? The Tech (Chris) I talked with was awesome...? I really don't understand the bashing..

Mac


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Still have my 08 with no plans on getting rid of it!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Still have my 08 with no plans on getting rid of it. I made a bent cable slide for it last year out of titanium (eases cable guard torque as you draw, essentially like a flex guard) and ever since I've just been dead on with it all the time, even when I set it down for a while to concentrate on the longbow. The only bow I've shot that I would consider is a well hushed Invasion just to get some speed back (and also lose a few oz.) ..... but then I couldn't work on it without a bowpress like the Guardian. I don't see many people shooting them any more but I still think it's one of the best hunting compounds ever made....


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats on your new Testarossa! 
I'm still shooting mine. I'll be keeping it for quite a while... 
A friend of mine just got a used '08 in good shape and he likes it too. Great bows.


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

By far and away one of my all time favorite bows!

I have a Commander on the way since I tend to shoot longer ATA bows a little better.

However, this one is in the classifieds................................................:wink:


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I SMOKED a turkey at 40 yds with mine just a couple weeks ago and can't wait to kill a monster buck with it this fall, Long live the guardian.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't forget that you can totally turn the limbs around and you basically have a new set of limbs, this is important because you can't really adjust cam lean on a guardian because of no split yolk but changing limbs can really help and find the best combination.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Padgett said:


> Don't forget that you can totally turn the limbs around and you basically have a new set of limbs, this is important because you can't really adjust cam lean on a guardian because of no split yolk but changing limbs can really help and find the best combination.


Explain!!!

Automan


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Padgett said:


> Don't forget that you can totally turn the limbs around and you basically have a new set of limbs, this is important because you can't really adjust cam lean on a guardian because of no split yolk but changing limbs can really help and find the best combination.


I would really like to hear more about this myself...

I'm still waiting for my Testarossa to make it here from Alaska...I think it is being deliverd by dog sled..sent out on the 5th..and not expected till the 18th :mg::mg::mg:

Also would like to hear your guys opinions on the various cable slides..what works..what doesn't..what causes problems...This one doesn't come with a extended string stop on it..Do you think I should add one on it ?

Thanks for a great thread guys..and appreciate your responses 

BTW...I did pick up a SS1 stabilizer off the classifieds here..a new Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V5 sight..and a new Scott's little goose release...and it already comes with the peep & limb driver in place...so I'm trying to get everything here in time for its arrival..

Mac


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

The Hoyt slide has worked well for me.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Marked for reference!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well...my Testarossa finally made it in today...shees...sent out on the 5th...and today is the 23rd...NEVER send something Parcel Post...why anyone would is beyond me...hell just let the buyer pay the difference..will save a lot of needless worry..and frustration 

Took it out of the shipping box....put on my new Micro Alpha 5 sight and my Stokerized SS1 stab..grabbed the new little goose release...and got it dialed in to 40 yards in a matter of minutes..I can say it is way more accurate than I am (lol...lol...lol...) and very quiet but I think I will still pick up a good string stop for it..just to make it truly dead quiet...along with a full grip for it...just can't get used to that little bitty grip on it...it's ok...but want something that will fit me better...way too many years shooting traditional bows with full fitting grips...It's certainly true what they and you guys have said about these bows...no torque..no vibration..no buzzing out of it what so ever..Oh...the draw on this thing is awesome..It's not a speed demon...I'm guessing it's pulling 63-64 lbs..and spitting out my 29" 5575 GT's around 275-285..and that is real fast compared to my trad bows..All in all...this bow is much smoother than any Bow Tech bow I have shot..and certainly quieter as well... I will be having a set of 60-70 lb limbs put on it by Crackers...along with the 29" mods...this one has 28.5 on it now along with any other majik he does on them.... that should speed things up a few notches..and make it just right for me...

Thanks Guys 

Mac


----------



## huntowen1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I need a little help. Is it me or does it seem like the guardians with 60lb limbs on them have more string twainge (noise) than 70lb limbs. I just replaced the string and cables on my friends 60lb guardian and man it sure does have alot of string noise. The string and cables are H&M and they were bare (no speed nocks or silencers). I put string and cable silencers on it but it sure is alot more noisy (twaingy) than my 70lb guardian turned down to 60lbs. Could the speed nocks help with the noise? Could it just be the string and cable material used? I am not sure what the deal is. Also, I just replaced the 70lb limbs on one of my guardians with 60lb limbs and I also replaced the factory string and cables with new 60x string and cables. It was whisper quiet with the 70lb limbs turned down to 60lbs and the factory string and cables(which had string silencers and speed nocks. Now it has alot of string noise with the bare 60x string and cables. Please help! What should I do next?
Thanks,
chris


----------



## huntowen1 (Aug 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

String material speed nocks, either can add some twang. find some no gloves, they are rubber pads for finger shooters, get two sets and put the longer part in place of the speed noks on your string, will add speed and should reduce twang.

my 60lbr was whisper quiet.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Vapor Trail strings on mine ..and it's pretty quiet ...plan on adding a Sunders glide and cable stop soon..so maybe that will make it just a whisper

Mac


----------



## huntowen1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I put my old factory string and cables back on last night and it was whisper quiet on the shot again. It has to be the factory strings vs the aftermarket. The aftermarket are 452 material. Does anyone know what the factory guardian string and cables are made of?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

22 strands of 452X.


----------



## huntowen1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I will have to check but I would guess that my aftermarket set has fewer strands!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

huntowen1 said:


> I will have to check but I would guess that my aftermarket set has fewer strands!


I would also guess this. It might be as few as 18 strands and that would add noise.


Kev
<><


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

so happy!!!, after browsing this thread and the binary tuning thread, i decided to to try my hand at tuning my bow. I noticed on my drawboard that my cams were off, so I did some tweaking and now I have the cams timed perfectly! Is it me or does a perfectly timed bow sound different? it seems quieter, if u can believe a guardian came be anymore quite 
so glad we have this resource with a wealth of info on it to help out the home tuners!
Keep up the good work all


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have mine all ready to go for deer season, love my guardian. So quiet, smooth as silk!


----------



## mw80 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Guardian owners... fellow owner looking for a little help... my old Guardian has recently started to vibrate on the shot with a little hand shock and a tuning fork feel to it .. very out of character for a Guardian.. The problem seems less obvious when i turn the power down a little, but at 70lb, its right there.

Timing seems right, stops touch at same time. Its all in spec ATA\BH wise etc. Limbs look good, no major cam lean issue.

I did have a semi dry fire several months back when a carbon got lazy and gave up on release.. it seems to have been fine from that point, but I was running it at 65 lbs.. now i've turned it up to 70 i'm noticing this issue.

I've checked all axles, limbs, c-clips etc.. I even swapped the cams out, just in case.

One thing I have noticed is the stock slide has some play in it from wear - would this cause such a problem ?

Hope you guys can help out - love this bow, nothing ive seen recently makes me want to 'upgrade'. 

Thanks... MW


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

How do you adjust a Guardian when an adjustment is needed for bare shaft tune. My bare shafts are 1ft left of fletched arrows. Bow is at 68lbs 29in DL, arrows are .340 FMJ's cut to 28inches. I am guessing it is a J-hook adjustment but which one top or bottom cam?
thanks


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

vito9999 said:


> How do you adjust a Guardian when an adjustment is needed for bare shaft tune. My bare shafts are 1ft left of fletched arrows. Bow is at 68lbs 29in DL, arrows are .340 FMJ's cut to 28inches. I am guessing it is a J-hook adjustment but which one top or bottom cam?
> thanks


I don't know the answer to your question. How does it shoot otherwise with the fletched arrows?


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

could be your cable slide too...


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

It shoots great with fletched arrow's. I think I will replace the the cable guide to start with. Thanks


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

Im in the market for a new string and was wondering what material everyone is using. I have read that some are more noisy than others.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

vapor trails on my guardian, very quiet


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Just sold mine it shot great never any problems, u can change the strings by backing the limbs down a plus when in the field. It was just a tad heavy for my shoulders when hunting for elk.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

wdriver said:


> I don't know the answer to your question. How does it shoot otherwise with the fletched arrows?


u will need 300s for the guardian with 29 in draw and those arrows will group tight....


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

*DO NOT USE A RACHET LOC OR BOWMASTER SPLIT LIMB ADAPTERS ON YOUR GUARDIAN!!!!*:thumbs_do 
I did it once and this morning I found a cracks in an upper and lower limb, right where the press contacts the limb. I even backed off the poundage when pressing. I think that even the Nite Hawk may screw things up. These types of presses put pressure in exactly the wrong places when used on center-pivot limbs.

It looks like I will be calling Dave Barnsdale tomorrow.

Automan


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I asked Mr. Barnsdale about Guardian limbs before. He told me he doesn't make any split limbs. I hope he's changed his mind you get some good news.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Can I still get a set from Bowtech?

Automan


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know...


----------



## kollergoll (Jul 11, 2012)

rickd300mag said:


> You are right on! I got my '08 Ally from Scottie. Anyways, I love Guardians so are there some more pics out there? I may just but another one..if I can find one in max 4 lol


i think there is a lot of guys that think scottie is a great guy to deal with .....not so......he is AWSOME:wink:


----------



## Buster Bolton (Nov 19, 2002)

I have a 07 Guardian/60lbs that has two problems. ATA is correct but poundage is only 57 lbs and can't get timing correct. I have taken the cables off twisted to correct measurements, twisted & untwisted until their is no twist left in bottom cam cable but the top cam still remains behind the bottom. Limb bolts are tight and poundage should be around 61 lbs. Any suggestions?


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Perhaps your cables are not the correct length. I'd start there (imo). Measure the string and cables under tension.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

ChristopherHall said:


> u will need 300s for the guardian with 29 in draw and those arrows will group tight....


That is what I was thinking. thanks for confirming


----------



## Buster Bolton (Nov 19, 2002)

I did take both cables off and twist to the correct length but was not under tension.


----------



## pjchauvin (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some 80lb limbs for my gaurdian? I have a 60lb gaurdian, sold my 80 on AT couple years back and have regretted ever since.


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am sorry to revive this old thread but I am wondering if anyone has done a frankenguardian? Maybe used some captain limbs or other cams? I am looking for some low poundage limbs for my guardian but they seem to be extinct. So if anyone knows if some other limbs will work to get me to 50/60 or even better 40/50 let me know. Pm me please!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Superbike1 said:


> I am sorry to revive this old thread but I am wondering if anyone has done a frankenguardian? Maybe used some captain limbs or other cams? I am looking for some low poundage limbs for my guardian but they seem to be extinct. So if anyone knows if some other limbs will work to get me to 50/60 or even better 40/50 let me know. Pm me please!


Detailed pm sent.


----------



## tpepper70 (Aug 11, 2012)

MNDan said:


> U guys have inspired me to pick up a Guardian from the classifieds to replace my 2000 Mighty Mite. Can't wait to get it!


I just got an 07' Guardian and have an 01' Mighty Mite. Night and day difference. My oldest son shoots the MM noe and he had the funniest look on his face when he shot my Guardian. I love it. 

Lovin' God and Life


----------



## pjchauvin (Apr 10, 2009)

What # limbs you have now?


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

I need 60-70 limbs.


----------



## buckarooboy (Jun 28, 2007)

I just listed my left handed Guardian in the classifieds in case anyone knows of someone looking for one. Great bow.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

how many turns out on the limb bolts does it take on a guardian to go from 70# down to 60# ? the manual says 1 turn = 2 to 5 lbs....well that doesnt help, and i dont have a scale. Thanks


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

On my Guardian the 1st turn takes off nearly 5lbs, after 3 full turns it is at 60-61lbs.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

vito9999 said:


> On my Guardian the 1st turn takes off nearly 5lbs, after 3 full turns it is at 60-61lbs.


thanks for the info.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

My Guardian will reduce about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 lbs. per turn.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

wdriver said:


> My Guardian will reduce about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 lbs. per turn.


so i should probably back it off no more than 10 turns? i was wondering since the limb bolts are so long.....could i shoot a 70# max bow at 50# if i wanted?


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

best thing is to use a scale just so you know where its really at. Make a trip to a shop or even a box store to at least know where its at. 

I have my gurdian set at 67lbs, don't forget to make sure both cams are stopping together. 

getting ready to take my guardian into the woods for an afternoon sit.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

Krypt Keeper said:


> best thing is to use a scale just so you know where its really at. Make a trip to a shop or even a box store to at least know where its at.
> 
> I have my gurdian set at 67lbs, don't forget to make sure both cams are stopping together.
> 
> getting ready to take my guardian into the woods for an afternoon sit.


 how many turns out are you for 67# ? Thanks


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, Got a new one. I was looking at my Guardian while sitting in the stand today and wondered why the limb pivot is hinged. It looks like you could pull the strings loose and change the position of the hinge to get a more or less flex out of the limbs. I was thinking if I slide mine back towards the riser, It will allow more of the limb to flex and effectivly lower the draw weight. Any Ideas on this? Someone has to know the answer. The new bowtech bows are all fixed into the riser. So why is the Guardian Hinged?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

There are indents on each limb that the pockets fit into so the arms have to mount where they do on the limbs, they cannot be moved unless someone would sand off the small peg on the limb pocket, but I certainly would not recommend that. That being said, I don't know why the risers are hinged at the center pivot.


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, Clears that thought up!


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

As the limb bends, the distance from the little indent to the fwd limb pivot shortens and lengthens.... not that much during the draw but ALOT when you back the limbs off. The Guardian solves this issue by having the 3pc hinged riser. The newer bows just have a 1 pc riser with a slippery insert that the limb slides on in the middle. I don't think there's a big advantage one way vs the other but the 1 pc is simpler and cheaper for Bowtech to make which is probably why they changed them...



All these years later I still love my Guardian and haven't found a better overall hunting bow out there! The new BTs are quicker, lighter, and almost as quiet but you can't work on them yourself!


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Just built myself a shoot through Guardian.It's like a train on tracks.It Rocks


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone on here have a used LH Guardian they want to part with? Draw and poundage do not matter. Please PM me if you do, thanks.


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

NGONYAMA said:


> Just built myself a shoot through Guardian.It's like a train on tracks.It Rocks


Got a pic of that?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I need a measurement. I purchased a used Guardian a few years ago which came with a glued on wooden grip which makes checking brace height and draw length difficult. I want to get the bow set to the correct brace height and draw length in relation to the throat of the original grip.

Can someone tell me where the throat of the original Guardian grip lines up in relation to the two bolt holes in the riser?

Automan


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine is 7 1/8" from the throat of the grip to the front egde of the string. It is 7 3/16" from the middle of the 1st hole(closest to the front of the riser) to the front edge of the string.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

CaptPete said:


> Mine is 7 1/8" from the throat of the grip to the front egde of the string. It is 7 3/16" from the middle of the 1st hole(closest to the front of the riser) to the front edge of the string.


ThanX--I really appreciate that you took time to help me out.

Another question--If you drew a line straight up from the throat of the grip, where, in relation to the bolt holes, would that line land on the riser? Since I am not totally sure that my brace height is correct, taking a measurement from the string to the riser will give me a location based off my incorrect brace height. I intend to put a mark on my riser locating the position of the true throat of the original grip. Right now I think I am about 1/8" short on my brace height but in order to be certain I need to find the position of the original grip. I am guessing, from looking at my bow, that the center of the bolt hole nearest the shooter is what I want, but my eyes aren't that good, especially when I try to use X-ray vision to peer through the wooden grip.

Thanks again taking the time to help me sort things out.

Automan


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

On mine it is just off center of the 1st hole( closest to the fornt of the riser) toward the string. You should be able to just measure 1/16" from the center of the 1st hole. back toward the string and make your mark. That should give you the reference mark, just like measuring to the throat of the grip. 7 1/8" from front edge of string to throat of grip.....7 3/16" from front edge of string to center of 1st hole minus 1/16" = 7 1/8".


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

If anyone has any 60# max limbs for a guardian let me know I am looking for a set


----------



## Mountaineer40 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just purchased some 60-70 limbs. when I get them set up Ill shoot ya a pm


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Superbike1 said:


> Got a pic of that?


Sorry I missed your post.I will get one up for you.I'm trying to find a set of CP3 mods to shorten draw.


----------



## DiverDux (Nov 7, 2012)

Just found this site as well as this thread and I'm looking for some advice. The arms on the string silencers on my guardian are breaking off and I'm wondering what you guys think of leaving them off and installing a string stop. I don't want to sacrifice the quietness of the bow, but I like the idea of increasing the speed a bit. I was told the more stuff you have on the string, the slower the bow will shoot. If a string stop is the ticket, what brand/model string stop do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

any string stopper works fine, they all do the same thing. you may also want to try cat whiskers they are cheap as heck and last very long.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

The guardians came out about one year before string stoppers became standard equipment on any premium bow industry wide. Regardless of speed, the guardian absolutely needs a stopper to realize its full potential. Any stopper will work but the softer the rubber the better in my opinion. I also like small, tightly trimmed cat whiskers on all 6 string and cables spots, plus the limb savers that go between the limbs. Overall though the string stop will really make the bow more dead in hand in addition to being quieter....


----------



## DiverDux (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

DiverDux said:


> Just found this site as well as this thread and I'm looking for some advice. The arms on the string silencers on my guardian are breaking off and I'm wondering what you guys think of leaving them off and installing a string stop. I don't want to sacrifice the quietness of the bow, but I like the idea of increasing the speed a bit. I was told the more stuff you have on the string, the slower the bow will shoot. If a string stop is the ticket, what brand/model string stop do you recommend? Thanks


I chronographed my Guardian with, and without string silencers. It actually picked up 2-3 fps with silencers. They are Vapor Trail string bats. I assume they are acting as speed noks.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Guardian owners: What do we go to next? What newer bow out there is most like a Guardian (or step up)?


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

You know when I bought my Guardian 2nd hand (my first compound!) it has a FUSE string stopper on it, and I didnt really get on with it. I took it off and the groups improved and the bow felt nicer to shoot. I've come on a very long way since then so put it back on recently and again found it better without so it stays off.

I love my Guardian to bits, it's a truly amazing bow. My CPXL is my main field bow now (FITA/IFAA) so I set my Guardian up for IFAA Bowhunter with a 5 pin sight and a short stabiliser, and it's given it a whole new lease of life! You can see it's meant as a hunting bow, it suits those accessories far better than a 'target' setup and is smooth, steady and forgiving to shoot.

Quite fast, kicking my ACC's out at 280 FPS @ 56lbs, nice and tight pins and it groups on a dime. Next time the Welsh Indoor champs roll around im tempted to use it instead of my Unlimited setup, i'm sure I could beat my PB (300 52X) with it 

She has a name too engraved on the Torqueless grip - "Vasquez" after the character from Aliens - she's a vicious b1tch 

If anything ever goes wrong with it and I can't get parts, I may replace it with an Assassin. Like the look of that and I hear its quite similar in feel.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, I got my 08 guardian all set up. I can see what all the fuss is about. Holy smokes! The tech at the shop had one when they came out, but he sold it a years ago. He shot it, shook his head, called the other tech over, and he shot it. Same reaction. This is the most silent and shock free bow I've ever witnessed. I could only hear the slight hiss of fletching, and this was indoors. Absolutely insane! Thanks for all the advice on this thread. 

What's the latest cable slide that everyone is using? I tried to find a couple mentioned earlier but couldn't find them. Can someone post a link to what they've bought that is currently available? If it is black, even better.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I've tracked down a slide made by nap. It comes recommended by a fellow guardian owner.


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm using a Saunders HyperGlide on mine, and will be putting one on every bow I ever buy that uses a slider. it totally changes the feel of the draw, from pulling against the cables to a smooth roll back to the wall. Gained a few FPS too, didn't have a chrono but my arrows went up the target about 10 inches at 60 yards. 

Worth picking up, you'll love it


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

I have also got the Saunders hyperglide on mine. But i modified it a little. I thought it pulled the cables over further than necessary, so I took a dremel with a carbide cutter and carved out the string slots a little. Made it so it had just the clearance I needed.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Anyone have a hunting length stabilizer they recommend for the guardian?


----------



## archeradict85 (Mar 2, 2013)

love my guardian!!!! it will never go!!! i wish bowtech would look back at this bow and say let make a guardian II. oh how they have changed. wish they were still that smooth!


07 guardian
09 captain
09 admiral (wifey's bow)
2012 insanity(3d only)


...K&K vengence- preaty nice...


----------



## archeradict85 (Mar 2, 2013)

i used a wild thing on mine for a while now im useing a 6'' stokerized with the bow-jax works good


----------



## archeradict85 (Mar 2, 2013)

the closest bow i have found besides a bowtech captain is a strother infinity, set at like 65# it was as quiet, smooth, and forgiving as the guardian.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i have a question for you guys that have your sync'd just right. how much space is there between your j hook and your limb? on the top and on the bottom? i mean like..... one nickle width on top and a penny on bottom or???? i set mine so they both have the same amount of space and i can tell its not right. i dont have a draw board so im trying to figure out how to get it right. Thanks


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine has .110" (7/64) top. And .094" (3/32) bottom. I used different size allen wrenches to measure it. I don't think it is going to work for you to set it though by measuring the gap. You really need to put it on a draw board and get it so the draw stops hit at the same time.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Guys, just a heads up, the shop i used to work for has a bunch of sets of guardian strings, mostly green and brown(tan?) Americas best and also a set of black and blue g5 matreo strings. let me know and i can get pricing.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

do you think i t matters that the string cross above cable slide? has more clearance below and seems to be a half way point between cams


----------



## Buster Bolton (Nov 19, 2002)

What is the pricing on the guardian string/cable set?
Buster


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

pm's returned, several sets available.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

whyatt said:


> do you think i t matters that the string cross above cable slide? has more clearance below and seems to be a half way point between cams


Can't really say what the pro/con's are other than that's how it was engineered, so that's how I keep it.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Is j hook gap measured with the limbs bottomed out to max poundage, or measured at the poundage one is set up to shoot.
I shoot a 50-60 at 50lbs, so do I measure the j hook gap at 60 lbs or at the 50 lbs?
Thanks.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

XzyluM said:


> I've changed a couple things since this picture was taken. But overall, it's still pretty much the same. Think I'm going to be keeping my Guardian for awhile. It's an awesome bow!


 you better hope you will never wear out the limds cause bowtech do not have any more in stock


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Sparrowhawk said:


> Is j hook gap measured with the limbs bottomed out to max poundage, or measured at the poundage one is set up to shoot.
> I shoot a 50-60 at 50lbs, so do I measure the j hook gap at 60 lbs or at the 50 lbs?
> Thanks.


Max out the limbs. Do all the tuning/measuring with the limbs maxed out...in your case 60lbs. When you get it tuned/timed, drop the weight to where you want it and set your nock height.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Aug 12, 2004)

"Guardian owners: What do we go to next? What newer bow out there is most like a Guardian (or step up)? "

That is a good question, I have yet to find a bow that offers the qualities of my Guardian in terms of quietness, good speed and hand shock. I recently purchased a Maitland Retribution and think I am going down the right track when I get it tuned correctly. I really like the hybrid cam system of the Maitland's but having a hard time putting the Guardian away with all the memories it has created.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Prime bows are what took me away from the Guardian and as much as i loved my old guardian, i am sold on these Primes and can say even my accuracy improved. check them out.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought my '07 Guardian new in January of '07 and still have. BIG fan.

However, I hardly ever shoot it anymore because I can't stop shooting my 101st Airborne.

I have always said that I would NEVER give up my Guardian, but I would trade it for another 101st or better yet, an 82nd Airborne. (right hand, 29"):darkbeer:


Kev
<><


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought I would bring this back up. .

I got a 08 Testarosa out being refinished, ,new strings and cables. .I have a new Stokerize Revolver coming next week I traded for and a CBETek hunter sight being held for me till I get my other sight sold.

I was wondering how many folks who are happy with their Guardians have bothered to invest more in them, ,insteadof buying some things that they aren't as happy with or shoot as well. 

This is such a great bow while not as fast as some, but draws so easy, solid back wall, and dead in the hands, not to mention quiet. ..

I'm convinced that for me it's a good decision to refubish it to look better than new.

What do you all think. ..anyone put out some cash to make their Guardian look new or nicer

Mac


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Be sure to post pics of your re-finished Testarossa Guardian. I still have my '08 Guardian. They're a great bow. I have thought about re-finishing my Guardian to all black, and may still do so. It seems like all the bows since then aren't really better, just different. Still one of the quietest vibration free bows out there.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

wdriver said:


> Be sure to post pics of your re-finished Testarossa Guardian. I still have my '08 Guardian. They're a great bow. I have thought about re-finishing my Guardian to all black, and may still do so. It seems like all the bows since then aren't really better, just different. Still one of the quietest vibration free bows out there.


Will do. .I won't have it till next month, but plan on posting some pictures of it.

Mac


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

kgtech said:


> you better hope you will never wear out the limds *cause bowtech do not have any more in stock*


My buddy broke a limb on his Guardian in May, sent it out to BowTech and they put new limbs on it.


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I must revive this thread. There is just too many good suggestions to let it die. I recently put one of the sold on ebay PSE roller slides on my Guardian to try it out and see if it will help cable wear. Don't know the answer to that yet but I can say that it shoots just as well with that on as it did with the hoyt slide on. My only hope is that my cables will last longer by being able to roll instead of slide. Even with wax, that is all that seems to wear out on my bow. Maybe I will order a new set of strings and have the part that hits the rollers served so that they will last maybe 2 times longer!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Superbike1 said:


> Well, I must revive this thread. There is just too many good suggestions to let it die. I recently put one of the sold on ebay PSE roller slides on my Guardian to try it out and see if it will help cable wear. Don't know the answer to that yet but I can say that it shoots just as well with that on as it did with the hoyt slide on. My only hope is that my cables will last longer by being able to roll instead of slide. Even with wax, that is all that seems to wear out on my bow. Maybe I will order a new set of strings and have the part that hits the rollers served so that they will last maybe 2 times longer!



I used the Saunders Hyper Glide Slide on my Guardian for YEARS with no cable wear.


----------



## SierraFool (Mar 18, 2008)

*cable crossover*

Ok, just found this thread. I have a O7' Guardian since new. Im not a bow tweaker but did change my cable crossover from bottom to top like some previous posts mentioned it was engineered that way. Now my cable is in the line of sight of my peep and sight. It doesn't block my pins and in far right side of halo. Anyone else have this problem? is this just normal?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Guys asking for a bow that is comparable to the guardian I would say check out a limbsaver proton!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Padgett, i found it.


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

Just put a new set of threads on my Guardian, going to be spending some time getting her set up today and tweaked back to perfection 



Even though my CPXL is my go-to bow, everytime I pick up and shoot the Guardian I realise that I had forgotten just how good a bow it is. Definitely one of the finest bows i've ever shot.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

nice



n.vodden said:


> Just put a new set of threads on my Guardian, going to be spending some time getting her set up today and tweaked back to perfection
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my CPXL is my go-to bow, everytime I pick up and shoot the Guardian I realise that I had forgotten just how good a bow it is. Definitely one of the finest bows i've ever shot.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a guardian for sale with extra limbs and mods if anyone is interested


----------



## br1500 (Oct 11, 2008)

This is my 08 Guardian that was refinished in black Cerakote with carbon fiber dipped limbs. Done by Color & Camo


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RBud (Nov 17, 2013)

NC stringpuller said:


> My new (to me) joy!  (only pic I have... sorry no goodies on it)


Congrats! sweet looking bow. What kind of string stop is that??


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

RBud said:


> Congrats! sweet looking bow. What kind of string stop is that??


Looks like a meanv string suppressor:
http://www.meanvarchery.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_7&products_id=6


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

If anyone has limbs they are willing to sell I am trying to help my neighbor find a set for his '08 guardian...preferably 70# realtree but he is open to anything as of right now as he doesnt want to spend $150 for limbs from the dealer


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> If anyone has limbs they are willing to sell I am trying to help my neighbor find a set for his '08 guardian...preferably 70# realtree but he is open to anything as of right now as he doesnt want to spend $150 for limbs from the dealer


Hunting season is a week away and he is still without a bow...looks like 3 of his limbs are fine and only one was damaged


----------



## styks08 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello guys,
I've just joined this forum, getting back into compound after a long break.
So not be too rude I'll say hi in new members shortly.

I hope you'll forgive my first post resurrecting a very old thread! 

Believe it or not I've just found and purchased one if these beauties brand new! 2008 model.
I couldn't resist it having owned one many years ago, but I'm begging to wonder if it's going to be a big mistake.
It draws and shoots Like I remember, superb, love it. Ok not very fast by today's standards but an absolute joy to shoot non the less.
It's 50-60 (172) 29" draw 306fps with a 300gr arrow, too light for me, I guess mine will be about 380 when I've built them so it'll come down some.
It's so damn quiet which may compensate some if hunting.

Ok my concerns, big concern I suppose. I'd completely forgotten about the limb issues until i stsrted reading again, arse about face i know!

If the limbs do go on me, am I stuffed? ..... Anyone know if I can get limbs from anywhere? ..... Ive scoured the net but found sod all.
Possibly custom limbs, a laminator, or any one? ...... Doubt if Bowtech would honour the lifetime warranty on a 10 year old bow even though it's brand new.
I've registered it, but even so. The registering date only went back to 2014 so i selected that and filled the rest in as a Guardian. serial number etc.
They confirmed the registration but that's no doubt automated.

Cheers guys, I'll go and say hello properly now.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

First, congrats on your new Guardian. As far as limbs are concerned, there really are no issues with Guardian limbs. You could ask a Bowtech dealer if they could order you some new limbs. Try www.huntersfriend.com if you don't have a dealer near you. The last I heard they only had 50 lb. limbs left in stock, but that was a couple of years ago. Good luck!


----------



## styks08 (Jun 22, 2017)

wdriver said:


> First, congrats on your new Guardian. As far as limbs are concerned, there really are no issues with Guardian limbs. You could ask a Bowtech dealer if they could order you some new limbs. Tryhuntersfriend.com if you don't have a dealer near you. The last I heard they only had 50 lb. limbs left in stock, but that was a couple of years ago. Good luck!


Hi, thank you for the reassurance, I hope you're right.
I've contacted the dealer I purchased from and they are making enquiries regarding availability of limbs.
Not got back to me yet though, I'll prompt them again tomorrow.
I also sent a mail to Hunters Friend, no reply from them either.
Cheers!


----------

